# Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Campaign (ToEE) - Continued



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

This is the continuation of my OMEGA campaign...


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, your company was too thorough in slaying the ogres, and none are left breathing. It is probably for the best, since you're not sure how you would secure one of the giants anyway.

Zirat finds the wine to be drinkable, though certainly not of high quality. He fills his skin with wine, and then snacks on some of the dried fish. It is salty, but overall better than he expected it to be. Not as good as a nice grilled trout in butter to be sure, but it would certainly last a lot longer.

Deren checks the chest for traps, but finds not. Neither is the chest locked. Opening it, the halfling sees that it is full of human-sized weapons, though none look to be of any particular quality. 2 light maces, a heavy mace, 4 hand axes, a battleaxe, 3 morningstars, 2 shortswords and 2 longswords.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 6, 2008)

Shoon looks around at the corpses and sighs.  Once again they would have to continue searching.  With the others examining the room to the west, Shoon decides to take a look around the east.


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2008)

At the Prophet's remark about being out of healing Sir Merrick says "*Remember the wand*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 7, 2008)

*Zirat*

Nice collection of weapons
Say the champion as he tears a chunk of meat with his teeth.
He takes several weapons and checks their balance and their swing.
We should drag the Ogres from here, secure them in a room and bolt shut the door, we don't need others to know and bring new Ogres to reinforce this place.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2008)

Zirat finds that the weapons are of ordinary quality; perfectly usable, but of no signifcant value.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2008)

*Post for Shoon will be up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2008)

*FOR SHOON*

While his companions search the current area, Shoon wanders across the hall to the room where the armored ogre had come from. It appears to be a bedroom of sorts. The plastered walls are cracked and smoke-stained, and several couches and cushions have been pushed together in the northeast corner to form a huge bed. Several empty sacks litter the floor. A nearly full barrel of ale stands by the west door, and a large table and chair occupy the room's northwestern corner; a huge round of hard yellow cheese and several fat sausages lie atop the table, beside it an empty jug. There is a iron-bound chest under the table, and it appears to be locked.


*- MAP -*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 8, 2008)

Shoon looks around the room but decides against doing anything else until he's made the others aware of it.  He calls across the hall.  "There is another bedroom here.  With a locked chest, and another door."


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 11, 2008)

Ciaran sniffs the air. "I smell sausage," he muses with interest.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 12, 2008)

Deren frowns at the weapons in the chest.  "Wait until little people rule the world," he muses to himself.  "Then all the weapons will be too small for other people to wield.  Ha!"

He steps aside as Zirat grabs some weapons, but then turns with interest as Shoon mentions a locked chest.  "Locked chest, eh?  Good, that should lead to some interesting stuff.  I'm beginning to think my lockpicking still are starting to get rusty, such as they are."

_OOC: Open Lock +10._


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2008)

The lock proves difficult, taking Deren a couple of minutes before he is finally able to release the latch. Within the chest are a dozen ermines pelts, certainly worth a few gold coins to a clothingmaker. Also, there is a small bag, containing one hundred and fifty six gold coins, and twenty seven platinum coins. There is a leather pouch containing a score of smooth, high quality agates (a collection of banded, eye and moss agates). And finally, there is a bag of dark, strong smelling beans, the likes of which most of you have never seen. Ciaran, though, with his wide knowledge of geography and nature, recognizes the beans as coffee, an import from the far southern lands, and on that is worth its weight in gold.


*
12 ermine pelts worth 4gp each
156gp
27pp
20 agates worth 15gp each
2 pounds coffee worth 25gp/pound
*


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2008)

"*Throw the loot into a backpack. We can either hunker down and rest up or press on now for another sortie and hope we find someone we can interrogate. The Prophet is out of spells but we have the wand for immediate healing needs. Ciaran, how are you for magics?"*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 14, 2008)

Ciaran thinks a moment. "I have spent most of my single-target spells, but my blinding sparks and web are still available. I also have my magic detection... Which reminds me..."

He mutters a few words and looks over the loot, the weapons from the other room, and the ogres.

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Mage Hand, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Web
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 15, 2008)

Aeron nods at Sir Merrick.  "While the wand is a boon, it is not very strong.  While useful to heal wounds after fighting has died down, it will not be as effective in the midst of battle."

To suit his words, Aeron administers some healing to Sir Merrick via the wand.
[sblock=OOC]I think I have utterly failed to keep track of the wand... Including how many charges have been used.  My apologies.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

In short order, you have gathered and stowed your loot, and stand ready to continue on.


*From what I can track down, the wand of lesser vigor has 47 charges left.

Where to next?*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 15, 2008)

*OOC: Gah, didn't spell out that I cast Detect Magic and check the loot, weapons, and ogres... My fault.*


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

*Actually, I knew you wanted to do that IVV, and I just spaced it! At any rate, nothing detects as magic.*


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2008)

*Bump.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 16, 2008)

"Deren, what about this door?"  Shoon approaches the door on the southern wall and examines it for a keyhole or anything else he might be able to peek through.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 17, 2008)

The champion guards the back while chewing on a piece of dried meat.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 20, 2008)

Errr, sorry if you were waiting on me.

Deren will move over to the door and listen at the edge of it.  Clutching a dagger in his right hand, he attempts to see if he can easily open it, attempting to be quiet if he hears any noise on the other side.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2008)

"*Thank you Prophet*." the knight grunts as his wounds reknit into whole flesh. Sir Merrick will take a pair of hand axes to add to his javelins and then take up position to proceed into the southern room once Deren is done with the door.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2008)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Errr, sorry if you were waiting on me.




*Nope...I went out of town, and have just been catching up on things. Should have the next IC post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

Not hearing any noise, Deren quietly opens the southern door. The smallish (considering the size of the temple) L-shaped chamber appears to be someone's quarters, but is currently empty. A large rock and brick fireplace occupies the western wall, and three battered old chairs are positioned near a like number of battered, lumpy pallets that must serve as beds. A small keg of beer lies on the floor, and several old, oft-patched cloaks hang from pegs on the wall.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 22, 2008)

Shoon sighs as he looks around another strangely placed unused room.  He quickly moves to the new door and examines it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 22, 2008)

*Zirat*

It's not a temple, it is a bar.
The champion laughs to himself and drains the piece of meat with the beer in the keg.
It has been a while since I rest on pallets and beds, this could be a good resting point.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

*Just a friendly reminder from your DM, but weren't you searching for the punks that had been shooting ballista bolts at you?*


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

Sir Merrick fingers the healed wound where the ballista-sized crossbow bolt punctured him. "*This may be a good place to rest in here, but I want to hunt down a few more cultists. The armory did not hold ogre sized crossbows that I saw. That means the ones who shot me are still out there. Ones who saw the mass of us*."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2008)

Shoon continues trying to examine the door to see if he can find a peep hole.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

Shoon does not find a peephole in the door, but he can hear what sounds like muted voices beyond the heavy wooden portal; he cannot make out what the voices are saying.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2008)

Shoon makes a shushing gesture as he hisses at his companions. "Quiet!  There are voices beyond this door!"  He presses his ear against the door in an attempt to hear better.

OOC: No keyhole even?  Listen +6


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

Shoon is disappointed to discover that although the door does have a keyhole, he is unable to peer through it into the room beyond. Listening carefully, he continues to hear only muted voices. They are low, and he can make out at least three seperate voices, but can't make out any of the words that are being said.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

Sir Merrick's muscles coil and his hands tighten upon his glaive, he readies to spring upon the foe as soon as the door is opened.

Ready a charge.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2008)

Shoon continues listening for a little bit longer and tries to determine whether the voices sound urgent or calm and whether any of them sound female and also if they sound more humanish or ogreish, or something else.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 23, 2008)

Deren moves close to the door and readies a dagger in his hand.  He waits intently for any mention or motion that the door is about to be opened.  "Maybe we can leave one alive for questioning," he suggests.  "No one attack the person farthest to the left.  Unless, of course, they're bigger than the Gladiator," he adds on after a - very - brief consideration.

OOC: _Readying an action to throw a dagger at any hostiles which become visible._


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

The voices are definitely male, and while they sound gruff, they don't sound urgent. Shoon can't tell for sure, but they don't sound like they are speaking common.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2008)

Shoon glances at Derin quizzically and points at his fists, making a punching motion towards the door.  Looking around the group he gets ready to open the door and then get out of Merrick's way once everyone is ready.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

Sir Merrick nods for Shoon to kick open the door. He rocks on his feet, intent, on edge, and ready to unleash furious violence upon the cultists.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 24, 2008)

*Zirat*

Wait. 
The big guy whispers.
Could be only two people whispering behind the door, but it can be two speaking and ten more sits quietly with crossbows ready. Can be take another route? People that whisper are planning something.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 24, 2008)

"This _is_ the other route." Shoon reminds the mighty Barbarian-like Paladin. "Besides, they are far too stupid to pull a trick like that.  That is the main reason we are still alive." He adds flatly.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 25, 2008)

Shoon waits for several moments for anyone else to voice their concerns, and when no one does, he carefully tries to turn the door nob, kick the door open, and then get out of Merrick's way.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2008)

Shoon turns the handle, and kicks the door open, moving quickly to the side to allow Merrick to charge into the room.

The element of surprise has been lost, however...apparently, your discussion of how to proceed was overheard by those beyond the door, depsite keeping your voices low, and before you stands an company of battle-hardened gnolls. They wear black, studded leather armor, and those closest to the door bear heavy shields and sharp battleaxes. Those furthest have longbows, arrows drawn and aimed toward you...



*
No surprise, intiative count:

Initiative
23 Shoon
19 Gnoll 3
18 Deren
18 Gnoll 6
17 Gnoll 5
13 Gnoll 7
12 Gnoll 4
11 Merrick
11 Gnoll 2
09 Ciaran
03 Gnoll 1 
02 Zirat
02 Aeron


PC Status
(This assumes Aeron used 2 charges from the wand to heal Zirat prior to this fight. The wand of lesser vigor has 45 charges reamining)

Zirat - HP: 37/40
Merrick - HP: 28/31
*

-MAP-


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 26, 2008)

Seeing that leading a frontal assault would be suicide, Shoon quickly slams the door shut again before the enemy can loose their arrows. "Wah!" he shouts, and then adds in a lower voice, "We really should think about flanking them this time, they're heavily entrenched there, but if I remember right, wasn't there a door at the back of that guard room from last time?  It seems like it could lead right into this room.  If there were still people in it they'd have heard us by now.  So it seems like they've abandoned it."


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Shoon reacts quickly, slamming the door shut before Merrick can charge through, and before the gnolls can respond to your intrustion. You can hear their raised voices through the door, growling and barking words in their own language.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 26, 2008)

"Unless we somehow block the door," Deren says, "I don't think this is going to hold them for long."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 26, 2008)

I will hold the door while you bring the furniture. We'll block this way and flee to the other side of the death chamber  (the one that is full with skeletons).  Unless you want to fight those and the ones they'll alert.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 26, 2008)

Shoon scratches his head as he looks at the others, "Would it not be better if they attacked us?  In that room they have the advantage of being in a fortified defensive position.  Assuming they are stupid enough to leave that position, they will have left their advantage behind as well, and if we form a defense here, then it will be us with the advantage. Besides, the door opens inward."

He finishes and without waiting to see if the others have even heard him, nevermind payed any heed he moves swiftly to a posision just around the corner where they can fight off the enemy with both close combat and ranged weapons without them being able to charge or effectively use their bows.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 27, 2008)

"Draw them out," Ciaran recommends. "One spell will blind them, one will bind them. My sparks and web should keep them in disarray long enough for us to attack them at a distance. By the time they recover, we should have the numerical advantage."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 27, 2008)

The champion nods and let loose the door, he takes position where arrows could not reach him and ready his chain.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 27, 2008)

"Make sure that we keep some of them alive, especially the leader if it is possible."  Shoon reminds the group.  "If we knock out the first one that reaches us then even if we are forced to retreat again we can bring him with us."


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2008)

Sir Merrick's hands tighen on the haft of his polearm until the wood creaks, ready to spring upon the foe. As soon as the door opens he leaps to unleash steely mayhem upon the lead gnoll.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 27, 2008)

Torn, not knowing whether it is best to prepare to aid in the melee or be ready with the wand, Aeron curses.  He quickly slings his shield over his back, holding his weapon in one hand, and draws the wand with the other.
[sblock=OOC]That probably covers my action this round.  Sorry for the delay.  I didn't realize until I left town that my destination for Memorial Day didn't have internet access.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (May 27, 2008)

Deren keeps his hand readied on his dagger.  "We better do this quickly," he says, "Or WE'LL be the ones outflanked."


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

Several moments pass as you wait for the gnolls in the small L-shaped chamber, listening to them bark and shout at one another behind the door. Suddenly, the deep bass note of a warhorn sounds, echoing loudly despite the closed portal between you and the gnolls. As the first note fades, a second sounds in short succession...you have no doubt that the horn can be clearly heard throughout most of this level of the Temple, and you are certain that the gnoll's reinforcements will soon be on their way.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 27, 2008)

"Uh oh," Deren says, "That's not good."


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2008)

"The consistency with which they remain inconsistent is disturbing.  Once again it seems that they know exactly what we are thinking...  It is as if they are controlled by some being that can sense our very thoughts."

Shoon shakes his head in disbelief.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 28, 2008)

Ciaran calculates the situation with nonchalance. "They wish to gather the forces, then we wish to scatter. Run. We'll meet whatever extra resistance there may be on the way out." 

He waves his fingers in the air, overlooking a mental map of the place. "There may be no more resistance... but there is no need to risk it now. We still run."

Ciaran heads back toward the hallway of skulls, with his loaded crossbow at the ready.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2008)

"We are not leaving this place without a prisoner again." Shoon relies flatly, glancing at Merrick and Zirat from confirmation. "If we are to retreat again then we must find someone on the way to take captive."


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

Ciaran head back toward the "hall of bones" while Shoon looks to Merrick and Zirat for confirmation that they should try to take a prisoner.

*Is everone heading out with Ciaran? Or is there another plan?*


----------



## Voadam (May 28, 2008)

"*Follow Ciaran to flank around them. Move! We fight with our backs to the exit, not oncoming enemy. Cut down any in our way, the bounty hunter will grab an unconscious fallen foe if he can. Be ready with your wand Prophet. Remember your caltrops people. Move!"* Sir Merrick takes the lead in racing around to the other side.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 29, 2008)

Shoon shrugs and follows Sir Merrick.  He'd gotten them out of here before, while his own plans had constantly failed.  There was no reason to think this time wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2008)

We need a tactic and not wait for the foes to act first, they are not dumb.
Zirat grunts to Shoon, taking the lead to the other side of the boned corridor.
Be ready to fight who ever lurks here, we need to find a hideout, let them believe we fled.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 29, 2008)

Shoon glances ruefully over at the big dumb barbarian as they move, but doesn't voice his opinions of the man.  Instead he says.  "There is allot of evidence that they are in fact _very_ dumb, Zirat.  They have repeatedly let us enter their stronghold and wander about uncontested until we have stumbled upon an unaware group of them and battle broke out.  If you had a stronghold like this would you let your men sit around and drink while the halls went unpatrolled and the gates unguarded?"

The monk shakes his head in disbelief


----------



## Dichotomy (May 30, 2008)

Aeron waits for the others to start moving, and then follows.  "Be wary," the cleric calls as Ciaran nears the "hall of bones."  "This place has evil in it.  More than just our seen foes."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 30, 2008)

Ciaran keeps pace with Merrick, ready to launch the attack from the other side as he plans.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 30, 2008)

Perhaps they are confident with their powers, they don't feel like guarding the whole place, the sinister temple is intimidating enough versus the ordinary common folk. Who knows what magical and divine natured traps lie around here, I think the denizens let the temple to overcome you instead of them.
Thinking again the champion adds.
Maybe this argument is part of the temple influence, we must concentrate...


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 30, 2008)

Shoon can't help but shake his head and sigh.  As reliable as he was in combat, in a battle of wits and reason he seemed quite ineffectual.  "If they are that confident after taking so many casualties without inflicting even one then they are just as foolish as I said."


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2008)

*Sorry for the delays...busy week. I should have the next post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2008)

You quickly reach the dark hall, bones and skulls breaking underfoot as you move into it. Again, you feel the oppressiveness of the place weighing heavily upon you. You can hear no sounds of pursuit from behind, but in the distance you can hear the sounds of voices raised in alarm. The noise seems to be coming from somewhere north of you.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 1, 2008)

left.
the champion leads the way to the uncharted area


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 1, 2008)

"We can't be any less foolish," Deren points out, "Since we keep coming back.  But it seems that we, at least, have a purpose for being down here."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 5, 2008)

"Back the way we came, to the north. We need to meet them if we are to capture anyone. We also need to keep closer to the entrance."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

Following Zirat left, you soon enough find that the great hall of bones ends, leaving you one passage heading north and one heading south. The sounds of armored men and raised voices is definitely coming from the north. Although you cannot tell how many of the enemy have been roused, it sounds like a sizeable amount of them.

Shadows flit and flutter at the edges of your vision.

-MAP-


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2008)

Shoon starts to head south.  He doesn't like this room, and the best best chance they have to escape with a prisoner is to find someone alone.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2008)

Momentarily disoriented in their withdrawal Sir Merrick orients himself again and pushes on South. "*South then East. Remember your caltrops. We want to fight with our backs to the exit not have to withdraw deeper into the temple.*" Sir Merrick glances at the shadows with his dark vision to see if this reveals whether they are supernatural ones moving with the party or mundane ones.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

You follow the corridor south, which zigs and zags in a southwestern direction. Soon enough you find yourselves in a long hall running north and south. To the south there appears to be a four way branch. To the north, you can see a couple of doors and another branching corridor.

You can still hear the sounds of the reinforcements behind you, but they seem more distant now. The corridor that you stand in is dark and quiet.


-MAP-


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 7, 2008)

Shoon points down the southern corridor.  "Look, that left may loop around to the exit."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 7, 2008)

Then south it is.
Zirat leads the way to the intersection


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 7, 2008)

"Be wary," Aeron cautions.  "They may be expecting us to take this very course.  It _is_ our best option, but they may lie in wait or be circling around."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

OOC: Again I have to apologize for the delays guys...I had to take a sudden business trip on Friday, and it left me with lots to catch up on. I am going to try to get your next IC post up tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

Heading further south, you come to the first intersection and realize you have mainy choices on where to go next.


*Please see map*

-MAP-


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 12, 2008)

south and away from the menace.
Zirat leads the party to the next intersection


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 13, 2008)

Ciaran, crossbow at the ready, continues to let Zirat and Merrick do the leading.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 13, 2008)

Not sure whether to go east or south from here, Shoon follows after the mighty barbarian.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2008)

*OOC for Dire Lemming: Zirat is actually a fighter/paladin and former arena champion...not a barbarian.  Although I am sure to Shoon that his behavior certainly seems barbarous.*

You continue south, reaching yet another intersection. The dungeons beneath the Temple are certainly huge...you can only wonder how long it took to build such a place; of course, with mastery over the Earth, perhaps it didn't take to long to build at all.

To the east, the corridor slopes downward, where to the west you can see a flight of stairs leading up. Just to the south it looks like there is another corridor running east to west.


-MAP-


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 14, 2008)

OOC: I know what Zirat is, Shoon however only knows how he acts.  He thinks Zirat is some sort of barbarian type without capitalization see?  He also thinks that Sir Merrick must be a paladin, because most knightly types are.  He's sort of convinced himself of it.  Though is beginning to wonder about Sir Merrick considering he's so bloodthirsty.

Shoon looks to the party's right.  "A way up! Wait!" The monk continues in a lower voice.  "We must make sure to take at least one prisoner before we leave."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon looks to the party's right.  "A way up! Wait!" The monk continues in a lower voice.  "We must make sure to take at least one prisoner before we leave."




"Agreed," Deren tells the monk, "But always remember that our lives are more important.  Whether we succeed or fail at capturing someone this time, I have a feeling we'll be back again."  This last is said with a smile, but there is an unmistakeable grimness to his voice.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2008)

South and to the left east.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 15, 2008)

OOC: Um... you mean 'south and to the west' right?  Left is east because we're heading south.  The stairs are to the west, or the right.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

*Okay, so what is the plan? Up and out, or wait for the enemy to find you so you can try to capture someone?*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2008)

"*Go up but keep moving around. We'll see if we can find a few unawares rather than wait for the bands of readied reinforcements to regroup and come upon us en masse*."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

You continue your withdrawal, up the stairs and into the western vestry of the Temple Proper. All appears as it did the last time you were in this chamber. Broken furniture and housewares lay strewn about, though the dust on the floor appears much more disturbed then before, as if many feet have been moving between stairs and door leading to the chapel.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 16, 2008)

"So..."  Shoon mutters, staring at the door to the chapel.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 17, 2008)

Aeron, breathing heavily from the burden of his armor, looks at the others.

"We have captured no one.  We have, I pray, harmed them by killing their brutes.  I think it would be folly to venture back in to capture one before we rest.  But, it may be prudent to see if they have the folly to follow us out of their stronghold."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

*Ping!

Actions? Plans? Hopes, dreams and desires?*


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2008)

"Perhaps we should find defensive positions and wait a minute or two to see if any of them have followed us," Deren suggests.  "Then, if nothing happens, we can leave.  If someone does come out, then we have the jump on them and perhaps we can take one alive."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 18, 2008)

Shoon shakes his head vehemently. "How many more times do you think we will be allowed to do this?  Four?  Five?  Ten?  We need to at least get a prisoner this time, or we may as well give up, and I will _not_ give up.  We can wait here for them to come, but if they do not, I am heading down there again and getting a prisoner, alone if I have to.  Every day we delay is another day those we are supposedly trying to rescue suffer."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2008)

"I completely agree," Deren tells Shoon, "That we need a prisoner.  First we need to make sure we can live through another encounter with these denizens.  All we were doing is making sure we're not outflanked, correct?  This plan of ours isn't working, charging down, hoping to find a prisoner without any plan.  Perhaps we need to think of a more...subtle...plan, at least until we have gotten our information."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2008)

We are going to wait here, drink, and take breath ... then we shall descent again.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

After a few moments of waiting, you hear the winding of the warhorn again rumbling up from below.  After a few more minutes, you can hear the sounds of voices floating up from the stairwell. 


*Please note your positions on the map, or tell me if you are fine with where I have the PCs?*

-MAP-


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC: I think Merrick and Zirat should block the stairs while those with ranged weaponry should go on the other side and pelt them with it.  This is actually a great defensive position.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2008)

"*The stairs are defensible, if they come in numbers it is better to be at such a point. We can also hinder them with caltrops. Let them come to us*."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 18, 2008)

Shoon looks around the group.  "Who has caltrops?  And what about those footprints?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2008)

"*I purchased and handed out caltrops to everybody. The footprints? This top floor is an unused level but I expect they have been up to peer out the windows looking for us*."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 19, 2008)

Deren grabs a bag of caltrops from his belt.  "I, of course, always have one handy.  Someone needs to stay near the back door and watch the rest of the temple," he adds.  "If I remember correctly, which I'm sure I do, there's more than one stairs leading up here."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 19, 2008)

Checking his crossbow, Ciaran looks askance. "What about the footprints? What are you looking for?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

Sir Merrick and Zirat take up positions at the top of the stairs. A few more minutes pass, and then they see movement below. Humans in black armor with weapons bared are moving up the stairway. They stop suddenly when they see the two warriors arrayed before them, and quickly descend back the way they came. Their voices float up from the depths...it seems they are arguing with one another about how to proceed. They obviously didn't expect to find you waiting for them.


*
I had to change the map slightly; I realized that I only had the stairs as 5' wide when they should have been 10' wide.
*

-MAP-


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2008)

Shoon says in a low voice; "They seem intimidated.  Perhaps we should offer them a chance to surrender or redeem themselves."  He shrugs.  "Come to think of it.  There is another way up here is there not?  Perhaps we should do something to make certain they do not sneak up on us from the other stairs?  The caltrops could help, but if we had some sort of alarm we could set..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2008)

Perhaps I'll offer them my chain?

How far are they? Can Zirat go down to hunt them?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 20, 2008)

"We could start taunting them," Deren suggests.  "I don't know about you, but I wouldn't take it well if someone called me a son of a Goblin.  Or a Bard," he adds with a wink.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> How far are they? Can Zirat go down to hunt them?





*They have rertreated back down toward the bottom of the stairs, so perhaps sixty feet away (The stairs are long to go as deep as they have to).*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2008)

*Ping (pong)*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 23, 2008)

Shoon calls down to the procrastinating guards. "Ho there!  If you do not wish to fight us we will willingly accept your surrender.  Your superiors must be most unhappy about your continued failure to inflict even a single casualty on our party during our repeated raids.  How many more failures do you think they will accept?"

OOC: All my social skills have a +0 modifier.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 24, 2008)

Ciaran rolls his eyes. "Oh, for all the..."

He rushes down the stairs after the two guards, and spits out a _Web_ to cover them and the whole bottom of the stairwell. 

"Now, can we capture them properly, or shall I beat them senseless myself?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2008)

Zirat followes Ciaran


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 24, 2008)

After the mage's previous attempts at helping Shoon is quite cautious around anything to do with him.  He moves to the head of the stairs to take Zirat's place and watches.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sorry for the delays, guys...I left my laptop at the office last night!*


Ciaran charges down the stairs, casting his spell as he goes. The group of guards near the bottom of the stairs look up in surprise as the wizard rushes down at them, and then begin to laugh, as if a single unarmored and unarmed man could not possibly threaten them. As he completes the incantation, though, sticky webs explode all over, and the guards' laughter quickly turns into cries of alaram.

Zirat follows Zirat down the stairs, while Shoon moves to the top of the stairs to watch.


*I will post the actual effects of the spell and who was caught and whatnot posted tonight!*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2008)

The webs caught at least four human guards in black cloth and armor in their confines; at least, four that you can see. Only one of these appears to have avoided the worst of the webbing and isn't completely stuck. Ciaran and Zirat can hear cursing and swearing further back, indicating the perhaps the webbing caught more than just these few.


*I haven't went to initiative rounds yet, but may do so shortly depending on your actions...*

-MAPS-


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 26, 2008)

Hearing the dismayed sounds of the guards, Shoon moves down the stairs to get a better view and seems surprised to see that Ciaran's attack worked.  "Good work Ciaran.  Alright.  Now you are trapped.  Will you surrender or will we have to start hurting you?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2008)

The one that isn't completely trapped, that you can barely see through all the webbing, points a gauntleted fist at you. "You've done nothing but seal your own deaths fool. Romag will have you." Then he surges backward, deeper into the web, disappearing from sight...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 28, 2008)

Shoon rolls his eyes at the predictable threat.  "I am certain Romag will be glad to hear that they must deal with us themselves, thanks entirely to your complete ineptitude.  Now will the rest of you drop your weapons?  Please?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 29, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> Shoon rolls his eyes at the predictable threat.  "I am certain Romag will be glad to hear that they must deal with us themselves, thanks entirely to your complete ineptitude.  Now will the rest of you drop your weapons?  Please?"




"Hrm," Deren muses out loud to make sure the guards hear, "I believe I remember hearing that webs burn quite well.  And so do things within them," he adds with a dangerous glint in his eyes.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]My computer is dead again, as it was at the beginning of April.  I might not be able to post at all until the end of this week.  NPC me as needed.  Aeron has little to do other than use the wand and pretend to be a poor fighter.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 1, 2008)

Ciaran lackadaisically pulls out his crossbow and lazily loads it. "Romag, hmm? Tell me about Romag. What does he do? Burn your flesh into cinders? Tear your mind into a thousand little pieces? Devour your soul and condemn it to an eternity of torments? How will it feel to be consigned to unending pain by your employer? Shall we introduce him to you?"

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Mage Hand, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Web
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

A full, rich and somehow threatening laugh suddenly echoes out from beyond the webbing. "You shall soon learn exactly what Romag is capable of," comes a voice, a smooth baritone that carries with it both charisma and malice. "I call upon the power of Earth and Darkness: Dispel the magic of mine enemy, so that I may smite him down and water the Earth with his blood and soul."

Ciaran is dismayed as his _web_ spell suddenly disappears, leaving him facing eight darkly clad guardsman, not to mention Romag and whatever other forces are out of sight around the corner...


[sblock=For Voadam and Dichotomy]
Both Merrick and Aeron, being the only two remaining within the Temple Proper, can hear the sounds of shouts and calls out the doorway to the north. It appears as though some of the Temple guards are moving to flank your group.
[/sblock]

-DUNGEON MAP-


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 2, 2008)

"Every time we retreat forward," Ciaran curses. He lets out a shower of blinding sparks and heads back up the stairs. Passing Zirat, he states, "Your turn." Glowering at Shoon, he adds, "Yours, too."

(OOC: Cast Glitterdust at the back of the first group of four guards. It should target the front four and anything between them and the back four.)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

*I'm going to pause here and wait for everyone to post...I know Voadam is back (but busy), and I think Strahd is back from Corsica, too. Everyone has 48 hours to post IC, or I'll NPC their character's actions.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 2, 2008)

Shoon listens to the voice of the new foe, shaking his head with his palm upon his face.  "It is always something..."  Seeing Ciaran's webs recede, Ciaran himself flee, and not exactly sure what it is he expects him to do while he does so, he figured the magic user must have determined that this Romag is a bit too powerful to defeat with just the four of them in a line, and takes that as a queue to head back up the stairs to where they have a decent defensive position.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 3, 2008)

*Zirat*

Zirat backs to the top of the stairs.
The army is coming and the leader is very upset, I'm ashamed to say we can flee again ... and we should stop thinking about taking a prisoner, we first need to stay here for a longer period of one hour.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]My computer is back.  I will be busy reinstalling and crap, but I should have enough time to post regularly.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rhun & Voadam]Aeron looks at Sir Merrick, and the Last Prophet's expression turns morose.  "I follow your lead, knight, but if we are pinned between the enemy below, and these," he nods to the north door, "We will be overcome."[/sblock]
Aloud, Aeron calls down the stairs to the others, "Enemy reinforcements come from up here."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2008)

"Oh gods... No one listens to me..."  Shoon mumbles under his breath.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sir Merrick, ready to smite*

"*Caltrops down there now! There's Plenty to kill up here as we carve our way out.*"

Sir Merrick readies a javelin for the first enemy he sees.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 4, 2008)

"So um, does anyone have a plan?" Deren asks as he throws a dagger at the nearest enemy before retreating to the top of the stairs behind the gladiator, "Or is this going to be another bitter fight to the end of us or them?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

Ciaran's _glitterdust_ explodes into blinding particles, and you can hear the cries and shouts of dismay from the guards. The wizard flees up the stairs, followed by Shoon and Zirat. Merrick begins tossing out caltrops, as the rest of you prepare for battle.

*Actions? Positions? Let me know what the plan is...*

-MAP-


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 7, 2008)

Out! secure the main hall and he other entrances, I'll watch the stairs.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 7, 2008)

"Plan..." Shoon mumbles.  "There is never a plan..."  He heads towards the doorway and looks out to hopefully get a better idea of the situation.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 7, 2008)

"Plan? I thought we were going to destroy the front ranks in melee while they were blinded, but now that we're barricading ourselves in a nice, fireball-sized space, let's at least take down as many of them as possible before the magical artillery arrives."

Ciaran fires his crossbow into the front ranks and reloads.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

*Pending actions from Voadam, Dog Moon and Dichotomy*


As Zirat and Ciaran move to engage those coming up the stairs, Shoon rushes to the door and cracks it open, peering out in the Great Chapel of Elemental Evil.


[sblock=For Dire Lemming]
Peeking out the door into the dimness of the Great Chapel, Shoon sees humanoid forms flitting about across the way, taking up positions behind pillars and altar as they move toward his position.

Shoon guesses that the companions have maybe half a minute or less before the enemy is dug in and they lose any chance of escape without a major battle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 9, 2008)

"So we're going to fight without an escape route?" Deren says with a frown.  "So basically, we're going to be fighting to the death.  If we die, I just hope we don't turn into Zombies who are going to fight the next group of people sent to investigate this area."

Deren readies another dagger, ready to throw it at the first man who takes a step upon the stairs.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 9, 2008)

Shoon turns back to his companions, speaking in as low a voice as can still be heard by them. "As much as I hate to suggest this.  I think our only chance is to fight our way through to the exit and retreat again.  They are out there, but they are still fortifying the main hall.  If we leave now we may make it."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 11, 2008)

Ciaran nods. "Fine, Shoon. Lead the way."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

*Next IC post will be tonight; If you have something you want to do, please have your post up by then.*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 11, 2008)

Having covered the stairs with caltrops after the rest of the party came up Sir Merrick says "*Ignore the ones down below, we cut our way out now. Follow me!" *Sir Merrick heads out at brisk pace and hurls his javelin at the first sign of an enemy.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 11, 2008)

Hesitant to go first, Shoon is bolstered into action by Sir Merrick and quickly follows him out, tossing a Sai at the nearest foe in range.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

*To make things easier, I've given your group initiative...I determined order based on your initiative bonus...*

Merrick rushes out the door, followed by Shoon. Deren and Aeron come next, followed by Ciaran. Zirat takes rear guard, and is satisfied when he hears the cries of pain from the stairs as the pursuers encounter Merrick's caltrops.

A large number of humanoid and human troops have taken up defensive positions, many with bows or other ranged weapons...though great pillars of the hall protect you as much as them though, and the first few bolts fired your way clatter of the marble of the massive plinths.

*
Actions?

Shoon
Deren
Ciaran
Merrick
Zirat
Aeron

Enemies
*


-MAP-


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 12, 2008)

OOC: Ooo, great, where was the exit?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 12, 2008)

OOC: I think it's at the bottom where it says, "Entry Point."

Ciaran fishes for his _Shield_ scroll and casts it on himself. "Around the corner to the right, and expect lots of firepower along the way."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 13, 2008)

Shoon immediately starts heading for the exit.  He tries to keep a pillar between himself and the enemies when he isn't moving, and keeps aware for any enemies waiting to cut them off.

Spot +5


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2008)

Zirat consumes one of his potions and move to the nearest pillar

_Protection from evil_


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry.  I've been trying to post for a few days, but it seems every time I have the time to do it, the blasted site just won't cooperate.  Anyone else having such issues?

I'm simply moving as fast as I can to the exit.[/sblock]
Aeron, guessing the strong likelihood that he is the slowest, or at least one of the slowest, in the group, strives hard to keep up.  The cleric huffs as he trots after Sir Merrick's lead, occasionally glancing at the others to make sure none are left behind.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

Dichotomy said:


> Sorry.  I've been trying to post for a few days, but it seems every time I have the time to do it, the blasted site just won't cooperate.  Anyone else having such issues?




*I am having the exact same issues, which is why I have been so slow to post lately.*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

*Combat, round 1 - PARTIAL*

Shoon immediately starts heading for the exit. He tries to keep a pillar between himself and the enemies when he isn't moving, and keeps aware for any enemies waiting to cut them off.

[DEREN]

Ciaran fishes for his _Shield_ scroll and casts it on himself. "Around the corner to the right, and expect lots of firepower along the way."

[MERRICK]

Zirat consumes one of his potions and move to the nearest pillar

Aeron, guessing the strong likelihood that he is the slowest, or at least one of the slowest, in the group, strives hard to keep up. The cleric huffs as he trots after Sir Merrick's lead, occasionally glancing at the others to make sure none are left behind.



*
Actions for Merrick and Deren? Also, if you don't like your positions, let me know...

Shoon: move
Deren
Ciaran: cast shield from scroll, move
Merrick
Zirat: drinks potion of protection from evil, move
Aeron: move

Enemies
*


-MAP-


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2008)

Sir Merrick moves forward and hurls a javelin at the closest humanoid he sees, hoping to cause the enemy to hesitate as the party moves out towards the exit. "*Keep up Prophet*."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 20, 2008)

"Fireworks are good," Deren says in reply as he follows the group as fast as his short legs will take him.  Due to his speed, he will take a double movement, attempting to keep pillars in the way.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2008)

*Using the magic of handwavium...figured this would be an easier way to get the game going again.*



Though the rush to escape is harrowing, with the arrows and bolts of the Temple guard's whizzing through the air all around you, you finally exit the great side door and gain the weed-strewn yard of the Temple compound. Merrick curses at the arrow lodged in his thigh, but not having time to ponder the group rushes across the compound and into the dark and gnarled forest beyond.

The Temple guards pursue in mass, at least a score of their black and brown clad forms exiting behind you. Still, your lead is large enough, and they seem unwilling to enter the forest and continue their pursuit as you head deeper into the woods...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 24, 2008)

When he notices the enemy slowing their pursuit Shoon quickly slows his flight as well.  He hisses at his nearest companion.  "Now, while they are losing their momentum, we must counter-attack before we miss our chance again!"  He stops behind a tree to get a better idea of how many enemies are still in pursuit.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 25, 2008)

*Zirat*

This is useless.
The Gladiator sighs while taking out his water skin to take a gulp.
We are keeping failing and now we can be sure that they'll not sit and wait but be on guard and ambush. We must try another way. I say through underground maze, below the tower. This is our only chance, we must avoid the magic user and press on.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 25, 2008)

Aeron slows and, huffing great gulps of air from his exertion, looks with dismay between Shoon and Zirat.  "I see..." he struggles for breath, "reasons for both courses.  We have them in the open.  But even then, if we die fighting them, such will serve little for the glory of the Shining One, and will serve even less for our captive companion."

The cleric looks to Sir Merrick, clearly seeking some decision, but unwilling to make it himself.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

"*They are massed in force but seem unwilling to come into the forest. They will not split up to track us, we will not be able to engage a small number and we would not gain a prisoner from attacking that band. It would be a mass melee to the death.

"The Prophet's divine magic requires a new dawning to be renewed, and Ciaran has used much of his magics this day as well.

"We slew five ogres this day and escaped their massed forces. We have the wand for minor healing, but the temple forces are strong and it would be better to enter at fuller magical strength.

"We either head down into the mage tunnel now and risk facing him without our own magics, or we enter in the morning in force.

"Ciaran, do you have enough magic left in you to continue or do you need to restore your magics as well?*"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 29, 2008)

Shoon looks through the trees back towards the temple, obvious desperation in his eyes.  "How many more times will we fail before we are killed?  How many more days can they afford to wait for rescue?"  Turning back to the others he shakes his head.  "We have tries again and again, and each time we have only succeeded in angering them.  It seems that before they had not considered us a serious threat, but unless they are completely mad they will now put significant effort into locking down all their entrances.  To attack again with our usual strength would be useless at best, and at worst suicidal.  We need help.  Could we not send for allies from the town?  We have proof now that this is no mere group of bandits but a large and organized force.  Surely this presents a threat to Hommlett they could not ignore."


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 29, 2008)

Deren drops to the ground.  "Ooooh, my poor short little legs," he mutters as he takes in deep breaths of air.  "Haven't had to run like that in a long time."

Listening to the others, he nods his agreement with Shoon, but stops as he realizes no one can see it since he's lying on the ground.  "I agree.  However, I forget, what exactly was our original purpose here?  Were we trying to determine if this was greater than a simple group of bandits or were we trying to root them all out?  If the former, we may be able to get help.  If the latter, then we're on our own and something is going to have to change if we don't want to keep getting forced out here over and over again."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 29, 2008)

Shoon balks at the little rogue.  "What?  You... We are trying to rescue your abducted friend!  You forgot that?!"  The monk palms his face and sighs.  "Uhhh...  We should return to Nulb at least.  I had met an informant there.  Maybe they have learned something new.  Come on Deren, if you are too tired to walk I can carry you."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2008)

*OOC: The original mission was to seek out the truth to the rumors of evil returning to the area, and if such rumors proved to be true, you were to inflict as much damage upon the infrastructure of the foe as possible.*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> Shoon balks at the little rogue.  "What?  You... We are trying to rescue your abducted friend!  You forgot that?!"  The monk palms his face and sighs.  "Uhhh...  We should return to Nulb at least.  I had met an informant there.  Maybe they have learned something new.  Come on Deren, if you are too tired to walk I can carry you."




"*That is not all we are trying to do. Lord Krane was part of our mission. He was captured by cultists and taken to the temple. He may be a prisoner or he may be dead. We originally came to find out if the reports of banditry and massing humanoid sightings meant evil had returned to this overthrown lair of demon cultists. And then root them out if they had. They are here and massing forces. Our purpose now is to root them out and disrupt them as much as we can. Five ogres killed is a good day's work. Striking, penetrating their stronghold and inflicting death upon them forces them to focus on us, it throws them into disarray and spreads rumors and fear among their ranks of converts. They are numerous and strong but we are cutting more down with each strike into the Temple. We must continue. Each strike also gives us the chance of winning a prisoner who can lead us to the Temple's prisoners and we can then penetrate in to rescue them.

It is important to persevere and not flinch from our duty despite the danger of alerted cultists. This is a temple with many entrances, not a walled fortress. They feared following us into the woods, we can continue to strike."*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 30, 2008)

"So... what do you suggest?"  Shoon asks hesitantly.  "Do you know of any more entrances that we have not used yet?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2008)

*Back to Nulb? Or something else?*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2008)

Shoon wants to get his wagon and get back to Nulb to see if Redhand learned anything new.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2008)

I think we can rest on a spirit in the local tavern. we need to refill our water skins and pack new rations.
Zirat suggest
Indeed, five Ogres is quite damage ... but we need to find a hideout within the temple's walls. Maybe we can disguise to look like as one of the veil humans that lurk inside?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2008)

You spend the next couple of hours hiding out in the dark, twisted woods near the Temple compound, until you are sure that your pursuers have returned to their warren beneath the structure. Then, you return to the clearing in which you left Shoon's wagon and your mounts, and begin making your way back toward Nulb.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 3, 2008)

Finally resting on his horse, Ciaran begins to speak. 

"Shoon, what are you willing to do to save Lord Krane?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 3, 2008)

The monk had been concentrating intently on the road ahead of him and seems surprised by Ciran's inquiry.  "Er...  What do you mean?  I...  Well, helping you find Lord Krane is not my only reason for being here you know.  I would do anything in my power to save... er, well I suppose I haven't really told much about her have I?"  At this, Shoon does not say anymore, though he looks as if he might with some prodding.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 3, 2008)

Ciaran thinks a moment, silent in his brooding way.

"It can be tough to commit to a course of action," he begins. "We risk death, but if we die before we find and free the others, then there may be little point to our sacrifice."

"But..." he considers, "I am concerned about what happened in the temple this time. We stayed in the bowels when we felt outclassed, because you wanted a prisoner. I cast a web, then my sparks, to slow and soften up some guards for the taking. Yet, once all was done... you, and we, ran. Sometimes, I wonder if you are trying to catch a guard to learn more about their prisoners, or if you simply expect it to be done for you."

"Nothing is certain, and we all risk death every time we enter the compound. Yet we do it again and again because we have decided it needs to be done. We could have abandoned you to that infernal wizard from before, but we returned to save you. We were lucky that he was just playing with us. But we did not rely on luck to make our decisions."

Ciaran sighs. "All I ask is next time, be willing to follow through with opportunity. If you want a prisoner, take one. You may die in the process, but that is the way with us all. Certainly, if we run every time, only to fight when we are safe, we will never find our quarry. We will never find... her."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 3, 2008)

Shoon's mouth opens as if he is about to say something, but not a sound comes out.  He looks at the mage like this for a moment, then a look as if he is about to jump up and snap Ciaran's neck passes across his face, but a moment later it is gone.  He looks away, and returns to staring at the road ahead, now looking quite a bit more disgruntled than he did just a short while earlier.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2008)

"Ciaran," Aeron calmly calls to the mage and steps next to Shoon.  "Your words are unjust.  While you may question Shoon's use of strategy, questioning his motives or intent is not warranted.  He has given of himself, his time, his cart, and very nearly his life, in order to help us.

"But take heart," Aeron warms his expression and tone as he now approaches Ciaran.  "We have surely had to fight denizens worse than I expected here.  There is much more than simple banditry.  But, even against the forces they have, we have made a dent.  Be comforted in the knowledge that each time we have struck against them, we have made some measure of success."

The Last Prophet takes in the rest of the group.  "Even in light of what just happened, I am more and more convinced that the Shining One has brought us here and lights our path.  What he has put in place, no martal powers can undo."

He turns once more to Shoon.  "Keep faith, my friend.  All is not lost."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2008)

Dichotomy said:


> He turns once more to Shoon.  "Keep faith, my friend.  All is not lost."




"'Whereever there is life, there is hope,'" Deren quotes from some long-forgotten source.  "We still live," he tells them.  "Fewer of them do.  For now, that's what we have to hold on to.  Tomorrow, well, that's another day and we don't know what will come of it yet.  I fear the Lady isn't done with me yet."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 5, 2008)

Shoon looks at Aeron and smiles, but sighs, saying;  "That is not what bothers me."  He give Ciaran a furtive glance, then goes back to watching the road.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

*Day 13, dusk*

Soon enough, ramshackle cottages and hovels begin to appear alongside the rutted dirt track, and soon after that you are on what passes for the road that leads through the heart of Nulb. The sun is setting beyond the far off Lortmils as you make you way through the small village, exhausted from the days efforts.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 5, 2008)

Shoon steers his wagon towards the waterside hostel and parks it in the barn as usual, unhitching Beam and setting him up with some nice hay.  "I assume that some of you will wish to stay in the barn again?  You are welcome to use my wagon if you find it more comfortable than the hay."  Once everyone else is ready he heads inside with them, and keeps an eye out for Redhand.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

The wagon is soon parked in the rickety old barn, Beam is unhitched, and Shoon finds plenty of old hay for the horse. He waits at the barn door for those companions that will join him at the hostel.


*Just need to know who is going in, and who is staying out, and what the overall plan is. 

Shoon - Waterside Hostel
Deren - Waterside Hostel
Aeron - Barn
Merrick - Barn
Zirat - Waterside Hostel
Ciaran - Barn*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 6, 2008)

OOC: Jinx - ?  Oh... I miss Jinx.  He didn't hit me with his attacks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2008)

*Zirat*

Anyone wants a drink or his waterskin filled?
The Gladiator asks at the door of the barn.
We need to discuss a strategy over a beer, In the name of Kord, we must not fail again!
Zirat say and smash his fist into the barn's door
It's bad for my reputation as the champion of Chendl's arenas!


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 7, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> OOC: Jinx - ?  Oh... I miss Jinx.  He didn't hit me with his attacks.




Jinx shall be avenged!

Deren chooses to enter the inn and wash down some of his trouble with a mug or two of ale with the others.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> Jinx shall be avenged!




Erm... Who are we seeking vengeance on?  Pelor for inspiring him to wander off on his own and whatever the in character rationale was?  CB for not being able to play?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

*If I don't see a post from Dichotomy, Voadam and IVV, I will assume their PCs are staying in the barn to guard your goods, while the rest of you go into the Hostel. Either way, I plan on making another IC post tonight.*


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2008)

"As I did when we were hear last, I will stay in the barn.  This place is not well suited to me, and the quiet may help me better hear Pelor's guidance."  Aeron settles in for the night to contemplate all that has happened.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2008)

Shoon nods to the one member of the party that he really gets along well with.  "Those who are staying, I could bring you some food or drinks if you wish."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 7, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> Erm... Who are we seeking vengeance on?  Pelor for inspiring him to wander off on his own and whatever the in character rationale was?  CB for not being able to play?




No one.  Was just having fun.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

Aeron, Ciaran and Merrick all make their decision to remain within the barn, looking for a comfortable spot to relax among the piles and bales of hay.

Zirat, Shoon and Deren move across the yard and enter the common room of the Waterside Hostel through a battered door. The place is quite packed and lively this night, much has it was on your previous visit. At least 30 people crowd the place, a mixture of villagers, travellers, and less savory sorts. Near the fire place, a blonde haired man plays a lively tune on a silver and ivory songhorm, as a few drunkards dance and prance around him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 8, 2008)

Shoon starts to look around the room for Redhand when his gaze suddenly locks on the blond man.  Staring at him intensely, the monk starts moving rather indiscreetly towards him get a better look.  _Could it be? Is it him?_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

Redhand doesn't appear to be present this night, though Shoon is no longer looking for her...his gaze is locked onto the bard playing the upbeat tune on his songhorn. The man's fingers fly over the flute-like instrument, but Shoon hardly hears the music, focused as he is on the bard's appearance.

The bard is a handsome man, with fine, features and glittering green eyes. He is slender and athletic, of average height, and well dressed; from his silk cloak to his lustrously polished high leather boots, Shoon can tell the man has a significant amount of money invested in his wardrobe. The neck of a lute or mandolin protrudes from over the man's back, and a longsword is strapped to his waist.

The bard looks familiar, but could it really be the same man? Wasn't his hair a darker color? Shoon's memory isn't exactly cooperating as well as it should be.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

*Pep talk in the barn*

"*You all did well back in the Temple. Next time there will be no hesitation though, no slamming doors on foes. We take the fight to them and end one group after another. Get some rest, we have made a good beginning but we have plenty of work ahead of us. I wish to take out the mage first if we can this time*."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

*FYI: I'll be away from my PC until Sunday evening, so I'll probably get the next IC post up then. But that should give everyone a chance to post.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 8, 2008)

OOC: Can I roll something to try to remember better?

Also, what's this I'm reading about speed issues on the server?  I'm not having any speed issues.  It's just that the site doesn't work at all about half of the time.  I'll click a link or the submit and it'll instantly time me out, and then I have to wait for like five to ten minutes before I can connect to the site again.  The worst part is that it doesn't even post my message when I click submit and it crashes.  I can't even press the back button to get back to where I just was a second ago.  It still says it's timed out.


Shoon watches the Bard carefully as he waits for him to finish his song.  When it's over, he approaches and greets him, trying his best to seem nonchalant.  "Greetings good bard.  That was an excellent song what is it called?"  Without really waiting for him to answer he continues.  "You know, I have heard that bards are... um... very good with women...  I um, am not.  I was wondering, do you think you could maybe... give me some pointers?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 9, 2008)

Bored, the gladiator picks a knife and carve the words _"Zirat was here"_ on the wall.
who knows, maybe in the far future, someone will enter this place to see this.
Zirat thinks to himself while drowning the beer down his throat.
_What are we doing wrong, how come we fail each time we enter the place?_


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 12, 2008)

Ciaran regards Merrick. "Agreed. No doubt, no quarter. Our strength is in our resolve."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 12, 2008)

Ciaran regards Merrick. "Agreed. No doubt, no quarter. Our strength is in our resolve."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2008)

"*Wake me if the bounty hunter needs rescuing, I'm going to sleep*."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> OOC: Can I roll something to try to remember better?




*How about a INT check vrs DC10?*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 13, 2008)

I got 15.  Also, lol at Merrick.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

*In the barn*

As Merrick settles himself into his bedroll, atop a nice layer of comfortable hay, Aeron and Ciaran sit about deciding on a watch schedule...


*Watch schedule?

1st watch -
2nd watch -
3rd watch - Merrick*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

*In the Hostel*

Deren and Zirat sit at one beaten oak table against the wall, mostly away from the crush of the crowd. Bowls of greasy, thin stew are brought in short order, along with flagons of weak beer, which Zirat downs easily as he carves his name into the wall of the place.



Dire Lemming said:


> I got 15.




Shoon is fairly certain that this is the same man that he saw speaking with the beautiful Anemone, just a couple of short weeks ago. Of course, the monk had only really paid attention to the man for a few short minutes, but this certainly looks like him. He certainly remembered that the man played a mandolin, though, much like the one on this man's back.

As Shoon speaks to him, he lowers his songhorn and looks over Shoon with piercing emerald eyes before smiling widely. "Why, yes, I've had some success with women...I highly suggest learning to play an instrument. Woman tend to swoon over music. Of course, having confidence and a great smile surely help!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 13, 2008)

The young monk nods and tries to smile though it looks a bit like a grimace.  "I see."  He contemplates the man's words for a moment, though obviously it is more for what he will say next than how to follow his advice.  "Hm, I do not know how to play a musical instrument, but I was thinking...  Perhaps you could tell me some tales of your exploits?  I think some examples would help me greatly."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

"Well, another night, another lass," says the bard. "That's my motto. Perhaps if you are willing to buy a few drinks, I could share a few stories."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 13, 2008)

Shoon frowns slightly, as he considers this, but quickly nods in agreement. "Oh well.  It is certainly worth a few coins."  He attempts to get the attention of one of the scantily clad barmaids™ giving her a slight bow as she approaches.  "Good evening miss, please, a drink for this bard."


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 14, 2008)

Deren sits down at the table, but frowns as he has to look up really far to see the larger man's face.  He grabs the tankard of ale with both hands and downs it.  It doesn't take long before he's feeling some of the effects of the alcohol.  "Big ale not made for little people," he tells Zirat a little louder than he normally should.  _Maybe if the enemy thinks we're totally drunk, we'll draw them out,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 14, 2008)

*In the barn*

Aeron looks to Ciaran, after Sir Merrick decides to take the final watch.  "You need good rest to clear your mind for your spells, yes?  I will take the mid watch.  You can have the first so that your sleep may be uninterrupted."  The Last Prophet removes his armor and prepares to rest.  "Make no hesitation in waking me if you think there is even the slightest need," he tells both his companions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> Deren sits down at the table, but frowns as he has to look up really far to see the larger man's face.  He grabs the tankard of ale with both hands and downs it.  It doesn't take long before he's feeling some of the effects of the alcohol.  "Big ale not made for little people," he tells Zirat a little louder than he normally should.  _Maybe if the enemy thinks we're totally drunk, we'll draw them out,_ he thinks to himself.




I wonder what our sucidel monk is doing over there
Zirat nods to where Shoon is and taps on the Halfling's shoulder.
Easy little one, you should ask for boy sized mugs, he he he


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2008)

-IN THE HOSTEL-

As Zirat and Deren make a show of getting progressively drunker, the time slowly passes as night moves on like a horse drawn cart. As it gets later, the folk that you take to be villagers slowly filter out of the place, and the harder crowd comes in. Men and woman that have the look of soldiers, raiders and bandits. Nobody give Zirat or Deren more than a passing glance though as they go about their own business.

Shoon buys drinks for the bard, who is more than happy to tell the monk about his past exploits. Shoon can tell that the bard is more enamored with himself than any of the women he becomes "involved" with, and he certainly likes to brag about it. Between tales of his exploits with boxum and fair women from across the breadth of the Flanaess,he points out flaws that Shoon should correct. "You really need to invest in handsome wardrobe, my friend," he suggests. "You have no style, no flare. I know a fine tailor in nearby Hommlet that I can introduce you too!" The bard laughs and continues his tales. While the man's stories are certainly entertaining, sometimes humorous, and not altogether believable, few contain any real detail, and after an hour or more in the bard's presence, Shoon is no closer to discovering if this man knows Anemone than he was before.




-IN THE BARN-
As Merrick and Ciaran sleep, Aeron takes the first watch, settling in where he has a fine view of the barn's doors and can hear what is going on in the yard beyond. The night is mostly quiet, and all Aeron hears is the conversation and laughter of the hostel's patrons as they come and go.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2008)

OOC: God damn ENWorld erased another one of my posts when I pressed submit...  Seriously... what is this about speed issues?  There's no speed problem.  It times out instantly and also apparently erases the previous pages from my memory.  All that's wrong is that the thing doesn't f-ing work.

Shoon listens to the man drone on and on without giving him even a shred of information aside from the fact that the bard obviously fits the character of the one he was searching for.  "Uh... I will take all of that into consideration, but I must ask... Is there perhaps a recent story you could share in detail?  I think a detailed account would greatly help me in emulating your um... style and flare.  I am also curious, how do you avoid the women's disgruntled lovers?  That seems like it would be important..."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> OOC: God damn ENWorld erased another one of my posts when I pressed submit...  Seriously... what is this about speed issues?  There's no speed problem.  It times out instantly and also apparently erases the previous pages from my memory.  All that's wrong is that the thing doesn't f-ing work.[/COLOR]




*OOC: The issues are all related; the bottom line is that the server that hosts En World is being completely overloaded, and they need a new one to handle the load. I recommend writing your post in notepad or word, and then copying it and pasting it so you don't lose your post.*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2008)

OOC: Oh... I guess I just have to be patient then.  I don't like patience.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2008)

"Ah, disgruntled lovers...is it my fault that my charms are so much grander than their own?" The bard gives a laugh and takes another swig of beer. He smiles and pats the longsword at his waist. "I can take care of myself. With word or blade. Few have the guts to challenge me. And the truth is, if these women should choose me over another, the man should just accept that fact. Life is too short for jealousy." With a shrug the man continues. "There was a darked haired priestess a few weeks ago...a lovely wench, to be sure. And the things we did! Ha. Enough to make a pleasure slave blush!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2008)

Shoon grimaces at the bard in as convincing an impression of a grin as he can muster.  He waits for him to finish his beer, then orders him another, waiting for him to take another swig before asking; "Hm... What happened after that?  With the priestess.  How did you manage to... rid yourself of her when you were through?"  Any paying particularly close attention will notice that Shoon's hand has wrapped tightly around one handle of his nunchaku and is squeezing it as him he intends to crush it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2008)

The bard (Shoon hasn't asked his name yet, nor has the bard mentioned it) happily accepts another beer from the monk, not seeming to notice Shoon's growing anger. At Shoon's question about ridding himself of the girl, the bard laughs hearily and slaps Shoon on the shoulder. "Easy as shooting fish in a barrel my friend." He lowers his voice to a whisper, and leans closer. "There are lots of folks round these part more than willing to pay a few wheatsheafs for a lively lass..." He winks at Shoon, and sits back up to finish his drink.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2008)

Only Shoon's intense training an discipline keep him from attacking the bard outright.  Instead he bows to the man and asks somewhat stiltedly as he tries to contain himself without any obvious signs of his anger.  "I see...  Thank you for your time.  I have learned allot.  Might I ask your name sir?"  Once he has gotten it, he parts from the bard quickly, returning to the table with his companions.  "That is the man I am looking for.  I know it.  He... he is more despicable than I imagined.  It seems he makes a living off of tricking girls and selling them into slavery...  We must make him talk, and I cannot keep up that charade any longer.  We should take him by force.  There is no law here, and he is a criminal, and an evil one at that.  I do not need Sir Merrick to tell me that.  If Miss Redhand was not completely mistaken, then he has had dealing with the temple as well.  Deren, please slip out quietly and bring the others."  He keeps the bard in the corner of his eye at all times.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 17, 2008)

"We can probably take him," Deren says after a quick glance to the Bard, "But if we do, we need to do it when there's no one else around.  We don't know who he's befriended here.  We don't want to take him on and have his friends jump us, especially if it's only going to be us three."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe you can convince him to accompany you to the barn ... tell him that your horse is unsettled and maybe he can sing for him to ease on his soul.
The Gladiator grins and taps on his hand muscle
Then, we'll take him by force, a nice hug from the champion will keep the lad in place.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 19, 2008)

Sir Merrick sleeps soundly, his soul enjoying the repose of the just.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2008)

Before returning to performing for the crowd, the bard gives his name as Daryan Silverhorn.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2008)

The monk shakes his head in response to Zirat.  "That would be a lie...  I mean, I suppose he deserves to be lied to... but I am a terrible lier anyway, so even if I did it would be pointless." He shakes his head again, tapping his fingers on the table idly.  "Uh, oh yes, his name is Daryan Silverhorn, just so that you know.  I still think out best chance is for you to warn the others Deren....  Then you could return, and tell him about the horse.  Bring him out the barn and we will follow.  It would be much more convincing that way as well...  You are a much better lier than I am... Are you not?"


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 20, 2008)

"Uh, actually, I've never been all that good with people.  Was sort of a loner in my time.  I don't think I could bluff my way out of a burlap sack..."  He looks apologetic as he looks between the two others.

_[11 Charisma, guys.  Deren is probably only slightly more Charismatic than Belkar.    Looks like the one person not with us is the one person who could bluff well...]
_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2008)

Shoon lets out a slightly disapointed sigh, but shrugs.  "I was the same way until I met Anemone..."  His eyes get a distant look for a moment, then he shakes his head and grunts.  "Er, well, right.  It is nothing to be ashamed of. Right.  What of Ciaran?  Could he trick a drunken bard?  This is a good plan I think, so long as we can get him to fall for it."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

The night slowly rolls on, and Ciaran wakes Aeron to take over on watch approaches. Ciaran settles down to sleep, and Merrick continues to sleep the sleep of the just.


Inside the common room, the Hostel becomes more and more packed. The locals are all gone now, leaving only yourselves and the undesirables. The bard continues his music, as the folk in the bar drink, play games and fight among themselves.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2008)

"*Zzzzz. Zzzzz.*" Sir Merrick sleeps on untroubled.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 25, 2008)

Ciaran sleeps fitfully.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2008)

Shoon is confused and frustrated by his allies' apparent lack of interest in helping learning things that could help them in their struggle.  He throws up his hands and say,  "Fine.  Just watch him then, at least." then heads out to the barn to talk to the others, or whoever is awake.  Finding Aeron, he tells him, "I have found him, I know it.  The man I was searching for.  He has been tricking girls and selling them into slavery for some time now it seems.  We need to question him thoroughly, but Zirat and Derren are too busy getting drunk to even care..."  He sighs.  "My friend...  I need your help.  I could use the help of the others as well if they can be woken.  We cannot let this monster escape.  I am certain from what miss Redhand told me that he must have dealings with the temple, even if he does not we can at least learn what he's done with the girls and maybe save some of them... we need to at least stop him from harming more..."  The young monk's speaking slows as he forces himself not to get too worked up about this.  He needs to remain calm.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 25, 2008)

At first startled by Shoon's abrupt entry, Aeron composes himself.  The Last Prophet allows the monk to get out what he needs to say without interruption.  Only once Shoon is done as has begun to recompose himself does Aeron make comment.

"My friend, this is, perhaps, finally the boon Pelor has laid in our path.  But let us not be rash.  This man will not likely vanish in an instant.  There are too many things to consider, and another viewpoint is prudent.  Ciaran must sleep, unless we decide that action will be needed imminently.  However, while unpleasant, awaking Sir Merrick should cause him no more concern than the need for more sleep later."

As gently as he can, Aeron kneels at Sir Merrick's side and prods him to wakefulness.  Once the knight starts moving, Aeron quickly turns to Shoon to stem what might be another torrent.  "Let him get his wits a bit."

Only once Sir Merrick seems mostly alert, does Aeron explain the rude awakening.  "Shoon has found the one for whom he sought.  It seems he has possibly had dealings involving slavery with the agents at the Temple.  Learning more from this person could help all of us."  The cleric turns to Shoon.  "He was inside when you came out, yes?  We should decide whether it would be to our advantage to confront him now or wait until the morning."  The cleric deferentially looks to Sir Merrick for his input.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2008)

Shoon nods. “I left him inside after warning Deren and Zirat about him.  Hopefully they will keep an eye on him.  I had bought him a few drinks while trying to get some information out of him, so perhaps he is not at his sharpest now, but I would not count on him staying idle for long.  His type has a tendency to disappear in the morning like the night itself.  He has done this to me before.  If I remember correctly, one of the maids had told us that the owner of this inn does not approve of bards because he is very protective of the girls.  Perhaps we should speak to him about this one.  He may be willing to help us somehow.”


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 25, 2008)

"Maybe the best way would be to trick him," Deren muses.  "Find a girl, use her as bait, and follow him.  What do you think, Shoon?"  The Halfling looks around and realizes with a start that the other man is no longer at their table.  "What the-?"

He quickly looks for the Bard, making sure THAT person hasn't also left him.  "I think we need to be ready, Zirat," Deren says, "Cause I think Shoon might be putting his action into plan.  Remind me next time not to drink so much," he adds.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2008)

This is a smart and cunning idea my little friend
Zirat remarks and takes a swig
Paying a girl to lead him to the barn and them pay her more for silence. I think he left for the barn.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2008)

Dichotomy said:


> Only once Sir Merrick seems mostly alert, does Aeron explain the rude awakening.  "Shoon has found the one for whom he sought.  It seems he has possibly had dealings involving slavery with the agents at the Temple.  Learning more from this person could help all of us."  The cleric turns to Shoon.  "He was inside when you came out, yes?  We should decide whether it would be to our advantage to confront him now or wait until the morning."  The cleric deferentially looks to Sir Merrick for his input.




"*How many men does he have with him?" *Sir Merrick rises and takes up his glaive. He looks around. "*Deren and Zirat are watching him?"*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 27, 2008)

"Zirat and Deren watch him... I hope.  As far as I know he is alone, though there are of course patrons listening to him.  Zirat had the idea of luring him out to the barn where we could take him easily and without intervention.  It seemed like a good idea, but I think the two of them may have had too many drinks to effectively carry it out."  He sighs.  "What do you think then?  Should I return and try to convince him to come out here?  Or perhaps one of you two should.  Zirat's idea was that we ask him to play a song to calm my horse... I am not certain of how convincing that would be though."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2008)

The bard continues to play music for the patrons as the night continues, both on his songhorn and his mandolin, sometimes even singing in a nice, mellow tenor. Of course, as has been your past experience here, the place gets rougher as it gets later. Deren finds many of the patrons staring at him; he gets the feeling that they'd beat him and rob him if they got the chance...and he is thankful for Zirat's mighty presence at the table with him.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2008)

*Bump bump bump*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 2, 2008)

"Well I shall speak with the innkeeper about this.  He has chased away bards for becoming too friendly with the maids before.  Perhaps he will understand the predicament."  Shoon heads back inside, and up to the bar where he tries to get  the innkeeper's attention.  "Good evening sir, may I speak with you discreetly?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2008)

Shoon. 
The gladiator calls and whistles. Once the monk sees him and nods to him to come to the table where he and Deren are sitting


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2008)

Sir Merrick thinks on it a bit more and decides on a strategem, hoping the others can go along. "*Prophet, I'll try and get this slaver alone and subdue him. If he comes out here be ready with your mace, otherwise I expect the others and I will handle it if he wants to meet alone in a room of his*." He then heads into the tavern.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 4, 2008)

Aeron nods to Sir Merrick.  "I will be ready.  And for now, I will let Ciaran sleep.  We will likely need his spells at full strength tomorrow."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

The tall, lanky, one-eyed innkeeper looks Shoon up and down, and without saying a word pours him a tall glass of dark whiskey, and sets it in front of the monk. "That'll be two coppers."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 5, 2008)

Shoon looks around, shrugs, and drops two coppers on the table.  Pulling the ale to him but not drinking it, he leans into the bar and speaks in a low voice.  "This is about that bard.  I spoke with him after buying him a few drinks.  I think he is a danger to your... lovely serving maids.  You see, he explained to me in detail his little side profession of tricking young women into coming with him under romantic pretenses and then selling them into slavery.  Now, I and my friends would be glad to remove him, by force if necessary.  He may have information we need you see.  I just wish to let you know of this so that we could come to an arrangement and avoid causing any damage to your establishment."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2008)

"I want no trouble here," says the barkeep. "So don't be startin' none. Things could get rough." He gestures to the tough crowd that fills the place. "Anything you do, you do quietly."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2008)

Shoon nods.  "Of course... um, would you allow one of your staff to assist us in luring him out?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2008)

The barkeep shakes his head. "Keep my girls out of it. That bard has friends, and I don't want you bring their wrath down on my establishment here."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2008)

Shoon frowns.  "I see, well can you tell me about these friends?  Who I should look out for?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2008)

Sir Merrick strides into the tavern. Once inside he scans around the room, looking for his companions, the bard Shoon described, and the crowd in general. His expression is not open, friendly, or pleasant. Hard might be a better descriptor.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2008)

The barkeep waves his hand at the crowd. "Who can tell in this lot. Some are river pirates, some brigands, some are common cutpurses." He lowers his voice as he continues. "And some serve the Temple. You do not want to gather the wrong sorts of attention..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 11, 2008)

Voadam said:


> Sir Merrick strides into the tavern. Once inside he scans around the room, looking for his companions, the bard Shoon described, and the crowd in general. His expression is not open, friendly, or pleasant. Hard might be a better descriptor.




Merrick, over here lad.
The gladiator waves and grins to the knight.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2008)

Sir Merrick crosses the room to join Zirat. Upon spying the halfling slumped groggily under the table he bends down and with one hand plucks Deren up off the floor. "*The bench is up here.*" He says as he deposits the knife thrower upright. Sir Merrick eyes the numerous empty tankards and pitchers around the two's end of the table but makes no comment.

Instead his gaze goes back out over the crowd. "*Which one is the bounty hunter's bard? And what is Shoon trying now?*"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 12, 2008)

"Hm... Are you certain you would not allow any of you maids to assist us?  She would be paid in gold of course, and I will be absolutely certain that no harm comes to her during the trap.  She need not even know what she is doing and can appear as much a victim as he if we make ourselves look as though we are merely taking advantage of the opportunity she unknowing presented to us.  I am sorry to press the matter, but surely you agree that it would be in your best interests to be rid of this despicable man?  Think of those who might be saved.  He has sold many young women, and will again.  You can help us stop him."


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 12, 2008)

"Whooh, I'm flying," Deren says with a laugh as he is set back down upon the table.  He chuckles, not quite giddy.  With an oddly focused eye, he turns to look at the Cleric.  "Aren't you supposed to be tricking him?" Deren asks in low tones while glancing ever so briefly at the Bard.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2008)

"I'm sorry," says the barkeep. "It isn't worth getting involved with. Someone finds out I helped you, and then I have to worry about them burning down the hostel, and drowning me. Or something worse. You don't know who you are messing with." With that final warning, the barkeep turns away from Shoon to help the other customers at the bar.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 13, 2008)

Shoon takes his ale and returns to the table around which his allies now sit.  "Sir Merick, good.  Well I had hoped to gain the innkeeper's assistance, but all he was willing to give was further confirmation that this man has dangerous connections, including some in the temple.  He fears them though, not just for his own safety, but those of his staff.  He would not offer any more assistance, and requested that we not cause any trouble within his establishment, lest he be linked to resisting the temple."  Shoon sets his full tankard down in front of Deren since he seems to be enjoying them so much.  "So we will have to find a way to lure him outside with some sort of bluff about calming my horse.  While I agree, I do not think I could trick him myself.  Deception is not my strong suit."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2008)

We can always find a drunken wench outside this hostel and show her some shiny ones. That will do it I think. Let me try ... but watch my back.
With that, the charismatic muscular follower of Kord goes outside to lure a local hooker to help him


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 14, 2008)

Shoon scrambles after Zirat, "Ho, wait up." catching up to him outside, he glances around for any other people, then turns to his companion.  "Look, you cannot just hire any... erm, lady of the night, off the street... er."  The monk glances down at what passes for a street in this place that passes for a town.  "Look, I know a thing about this man.  He will not go for just any woman, I am sure.  We must find one he would consider worth abducting...  She must be  either important, or... attractive."  Having said this, he looks around again for any such person in the immediate vicinity, or any person at all for that matter.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2008)

As Deren's eyes flick towards the bard Sir Merrick takes a long hard look at the man. "*I'm going to get him to talk privately. Either he'll come out with me to the barn where the Prophet awaits with his mace, or we'll go to his room. Either way I want you, Zirat, and the bounty hunter to follow." *Sir Merrick's fist clenches. "*We might need to lower his unconscious body out the window if its the room. Or it might go bad before we leave the bar. Have the others be ready."*

With that Sir Merrick gets up and strides over to talk to the bard.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

The bard continues to play a song on his mandolin as Merrick approaches. The handsome man eyes the knight warily. Upon completing the song, he sits his instrument down and asks what he can do for you...


*As noted OOC, I'm going to be without PC access for a few days. I'll post again Monday, so please have your plan ready. *


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 19, 2008)

What about the Paladin and the Monk's epic quest to find a pretty hooker?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2008)

Rhun said:


> The bard continues to play a song on his mandolin as Merrick approaches. The handsome man eyes the knight warily. Upon completing the song, he sits his instrument down and asks what he can do for you...
> 
> 
> *As noted OOC, I'm going to be without PC access for a few days. I'll post again Monday, so please have your plan ready. *




Sir Merrick gives the bard a hard appraising look then says "*I hear you do business I have an interest in. Walk with me and we will discuss it.*" Sir Merrick glances at the other patrons. "*In private.*" His manner and bearing brook no objections. He does not have the likeness of a man you can cross without cost.

ooc maxed out intimidate skill to get him to come.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 20, 2008)

Our charismatic and straightforward knight decided to take action.
The champion say to Shoon and raise an eyebrow. but he is more then convinced and confident in his companion's plan. He decides to give him some distance, watch him and see if the bard's take the bait.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2008)

The bard does seem to be shaken by Merrick's intimidating manner. He nods at the knight, hands his mandolin to a nearby patron with a few whispered words, and then follows after Merrick.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 24, 2008)

"I think it would have worked better if we had employed a, em, lady of ill repute for this."  Shoon comments to Zirat.  "They would not expect him to return for some time, and they would not expect Sir Merrick to be with him... still, I suppose this does seem to be working."

The monk wait for the bard to leave, then waits a few more seconds before casually slipping out of his seat and moving to the door, pulling the nearly inebriated halfling along with him.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2008)

"*This way*." Sir Merrick leads him outside and towards the stable, "*My pay coins are with my cart and we will not be disturbed there while we discuss . . . business. I understand you have sold girls here before*."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

The bard tugs at the collar of his fine shirt at Merrick's question, as if it is constricting his throat. "Well, um...I mean..." Daryan coughs into his hand, clearing his throat. "I simply know a few people that are willing to pay good coin for the proper sort of folk. I'm hardly the only person in Nulb that has done that."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2008)

"*This way.*" Sir Merrick says implacably as he leads the man to the isolated stable where the Prophet waits with mace ready for the ambush.

Scowling the knight is ready to spring upon the man and lay him flat with a mailed fist out here in the streets if he does not comply.

ooc powerful charge if necessary


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 26, 2008)

Zirat follows Shoon after Merrick to the stables. he too keep distance and waits for the bard and the knight to enter the stable.
Once they are in, he will rush to help them and grapple the bard.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2008)

The bard follows Merrick into the stables. Between the knight and the cleric, and Shoon and Zirat coming in behind, Daryan is subdued in short order...though the unarmored Shoon suffers a nasty bite from the man during their struggle.

Once held by the powerful Merrick and Zirat, though, the fight quickly leaves the man. "Please, I've done nothing. Let me go..." he whimpers.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2008)

"He _bit_ me!"  Shoon exclaims, utter astonishment crossing his face.  "Like a... Like a child in a scuffle!  I'm going to have to get this checked for disease!" He then turns his gaze to the man who started all his troubles.  striding swiftly up to him and grabbing him roughly by the collar.  "Where is she?  Tell me now!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2008)

The bard tries to pull away from Shoon's wrath. "Where is who? I don't know what you are talking about!"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2008)

Sir Merrick's hand tightens on the man's neck. "*I have little patience for prevarication. As I said, I have interest in your business of dealing in wenches. We will start with those you sold the girl to and what you know of them.*" 

If the bard is looking for mercy that is not the adjective Sir Merrick's hard countenance evinces. Implacable is a better word.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 26, 2008)

Shoon continues glaring hard at the bard while he tightens his grip on the man's collar. "You will start with the last, and go back.  You will state everything you know about your victim, including her appearance, and then you will tell us what you did to her.  Each of them, one at a time, and you will not omit anything if you know what is good for you."


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 27, 2008)

Deren laughs quietly as he stops at the entrance of the stables.  "Shoon got bit," he chuckles humorously to himself.  "Maybe he's just a little hungry."  He stays near the stable entrance, watching to make sure the Bard doesn't have any friends who might have seen their display and who may be curious of he doesn't show quickly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2008)

*Zirat*

Put a rug in his mouth and cuff his hands with a spare rope. We'll place him in this dirty old sack and get out to the skirts of town
He points to a big sack that is holding rotting hay for the horses. 
Let's get moving. People will start asking questions if he'll not show up to perform


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2008)

"There have only been two, I swear it," says the bard. "The first was an elf...he was a bard. He was my, um, competition! I gave him to a dark-skinned dwarf by the name of Jargo! He gave me thirty silver spires for him." The bard appears to be on the verge of complete breakdown as he hears the mighty Zirat speak of putting a bag on his head and dragging him to the edge of town. "The other was your girl!" he cries, nodding to Shoon. "The brunette. Ane...Ana...I, I don't remember he name. It started with an A, I think. I gave her over to a different man that I met over at the Boatman's Tavern. He was a ship's captain...his name was...um...it was somethin' 'ville. Loinsville? No that's not it. But it were somethin' like that. He gave me ten gold wheatsheafs for her!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 27, 2008)

Ignoring the others in his single minded concentration on the one thing that has brought him all this way, Shoon keeps his grip on the man's shirt.  He can ask about the others once Anemone is safe.  "Where the captain now?  Tell me everything you know about him."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2008)

The bard gives Shoon an incredulous look and shrugs his shoulders as best he can. "How the hell should I know where he is? I only met him the once, and it was several weeks ago. All I know about him is that he was willing to pay a pretty sum for comely young lasses."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 27, 2008)

Shoon continues to glare at him for a moment before finally loosening his grip.  "We should keep him in custody until we figure this out, but I need to try to find some more information on this captain."  He glances back at the bard.  "You had best be sure of the name.  Say it again."

OOC: And it'd be great if we all rolled sense motive checks against him...

Mine is 5.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2008)

"I...I...I'm sorry, but I...I don't remember," stutters the bard, shaking his head. "I just remember that he had a "ville" in his name...and he was the captain of a ship. The Bloody...somethin' or the other." Daryan frowns and shakes his head again. "No, that doesn't sound right. Maybe its the...the...the Bloodfart? Something like that."


*Shoon can't detect any deception from the man.*


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 28, 2008)

Deren frowns as he hears the Bard's words.  "The Bloodfart?" he asks incredulously?  "I hope to all the Gods that this ship isn't called the Bloodfart.  That has to be one of the *WORST* names for a ship I've ever heard.  Shoon, ask him how he gets in contact with these people.  He must know someone who knows these slavers to get in contact with them, since he doesn't seem to know them himself."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2008)

The bard gives Deren a hard look. "Just ask around, you fool. Have you seen a single lawman in this place? There is no law is this town but the strength of your arm. Just start askin' about slaves and such, and I'm sure you'll find an interested party soon enough! This whole village is nothing but bandits, pirates and Temple agents!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2008)

"I've told you all I know...now let me go. I've done nothing to you!"


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 30, 2008)

Deren glares at the man, his hand whitening from clutching his dagger too tightly.  Where he came from, if anyone became as annoying as this person, they receive a knife to the gut.  But no, that was supposed to be all behind him.

"Maybe we should look for this 'ville' person and mention that we have someone we're willing to sell.  I wonder if anyone would want to purchase a musician?" he speculates aloud.  "How would you like to live through the same fate you've set others up for?"  Deren dimly hopes the others don't truly believe him; his past was not a pretty picture, but he had never before sold anyone into slavery.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2008)

*OOC: There is still the evil of the Temple to contend with; and your mission didn't exactly bring you here to investigate slavers, it brought you here to deal with the Temple...all except for Shoon, that is. 

Also, just a reminder that nobody has had a full night's rest at this point. So no spell recovery until then. *


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2008)

OOC: Will someone _please_ roll a good Sense Motive on this guy so we can figure out what's really happening?

"Nothing?  You kidnapped Anemone and sold her to pirates and you call that nothing?  No, you are not going anywhere.  You are going to help us find this captain."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 30, 2008)

After doing his part to help subdue the musician, Aeron contends himself with, for the moment, silently watching the more emotional of his friends interrogate the man.  The Last Prophet gauges the responses given, attempting to discern whether each is credible.
[sblock=OOC]Aeron has a +4 to sense motive.  I'm assuming Rhun would want to make the roll, to avoid player-knowledge of whether the roll likely to have succeeded or failed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

The bard shrugss at Shoon's words. "Fine, then, I'll help you find the captain. Its not like I owe him anything. We did some business and that was it."


[sblock=For Dichotomy]
Aeron detects no deception from the man; he gets the feeling the man simply wants to save his own skin, and would willing sell out this captain to do so.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> OOC: Will someone _please_ roll a good Sense Motive on this guy so we can figure out what's really happening?




I think we should let Rhun roll for us.*  

*This is what Invisible Castle gave me... Seven


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

[sblock=For Dog Moon]
Deren detects no deception from the man; he gets the feeling the man simply wants to save his own skin, and would willing sell out this captain to do so.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2008)

"*I heard you have connections to the Temple. Are either the captain or the dwarf agents for the Temple? I am most interested*."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

The bard turns his attention to Sir Merrick. "The dwarf is an agent of the Temple, to be sure; I'm don't know exactly who he works for, but he is some sort of leader among the bandits that serve those dark priests. I don't believe the Captain serves the Temple, though. I believe his is simply a raider or pirate or such. There are many of them here in Nulb...they can sail their vessels up from the Nyr Dyv and even beyond...the Sea of Gearnat, you name it. And the Imerdys Run is navigable all the way to Nulb's docks from the Velverdyva."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 1, 2008)

"Alright, you will come with us to the Boatman's Tavern to help us find this captain and save Anemone.  Then we will decide what to do with you from there.  So long as you do not betray us, we will not have to harm you."  Shoon looks to the others for confirmation, though he is starting to feel a little tired, he's not about to let up when he's so close.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

Daryan can only nod at Shoon's words.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 5, 2008)

Aeron leans in close to Sir Merrick, whispering, "Can you take care of this without me?  I am loathe to wake Ciaran unless we must, since we will almost certainly need his magic at full strength tomorrow.  But I am even more loathe to leave him here alone as he sleeps."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2008)

As the sudden silence drags on, Daryan finally clears his throat. "If you guys don't really know what you want to do, you could just let me go?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 8, 2008)

"LIke I said, we are going to the boatman's tavern and you are coming with us."  He looks around at the others.  "Are we ready to go?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 8, 2008)

*Zirat*

Listen to me dirt bag ... If you are going to scream like a little bunny for help I’ll squeeze you so hard till you puke your bones.
The Gladiator tries to intimidate the bard. He’ll then takes his chain from the wagon and prepare himself.

*intimidate - I think I should be granted some bonus. He is outnumbered and terrified


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *intimidate - I think I should be granted some bonus. He is outnumbered and terrified




*OOC: Hmm, seems like this is an ideal time for some negotiation...since Korbryn the dwarf in your RttToEE game is also trying to intimidate right now, and outnumbers and terrifies a bound opponent, I think he should also receive a bonus. *


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPLyKVEYYnc"]Teehee.[/ame]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2008)

Shoon, Zirat, Merrick and Deren leave the barn, following Daryan Silverhorn's directions along the rutted, dirt roads of Nulb, between the ill-kept, ramshackle hovels and cottages, and toward the Boatman's Tavern. Ciaran continues to sleep, while Aeron remains behind to watch over his companion.

The streets are dark and quiet at this time of night, now nearly an hour after midnight, though you can hear the occasional burst of song and laughter from behind you at the Waterside Hostel. As you continue through the village, those sounds fade, and soon enough you can hear similar sounds coming from ahead. You must be approaching the Boatman's Tavern...

*More to come tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

You come to a huge warehouse sitting astride the waterfront, near the docks. The Imerdys Run id very broad at this point, forming a harbor of sorts, and the residents of Nulb have built a series of wooden piers extending out into the water. Several barges are tied up to the docks, and one well-crafted, if smallish, sailing ship that looks like she would be more at home sailing the Azure Sea than the river.

As Daryan leads you around the warehouse, even in the darkness you can make out the bright words painted across the ships grey keel: "Dagon's Anger." Certainly, this is not the Bloody Fart, or whatever the name of the ship the captain you are in search of commands.

Behind the warehouse, built into the back of the cavernous building, is a tavern. The Boatman's Tavern. The double doors are open, and light pours out into the night, forming a semi-circle of brightness against the dark of the night. Three tough looking river pirates stand in front, laughing and joking with one another, mugs of ale in hand, and smoke drifting upward from the pipes that they smoke.

Through the open door you can see what looks to be a rough and tumble bar; in fact, if anything, it looks worse than the tavern at the Waterside Hostel! The place is crowded, and shouts and laughter ring out through the smokey air that fills the place.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2008)

*I realize that Strahd and Voadam are both away for a bit, and it appears as if IVV has disappeared as well...but where are my posts from Dire Lemming (who I know is a very active poster), and DogMoon? Are you guys still interested in this game?

Dichotomy: I realize your PC has remained behind in the barn, and not really in this scene at all, so I can understand your absence. *


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm still here.  IVV might likewise be just watching, since Ciaran has been asleep this whole time.  I actually did consider having Aeron wake him up just so that he could participate again.  This has taken a lot of "real life" time.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2008)

*OOC: Right, it has, which is my fault. I didn't expect to sidetrack you guys like this. I haven't seen IVV post in his game for quite a while, though, so I don't think he is around...*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 11, 2008)

Stepping to the crowded bar, Zirat looks around and tries to feel the evil emotions, is there anyone saint here beside the party.

*detect evil. On the bard and the denizens of the bar.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 11, 2008)

Deren looks around at the people in this tavern and shudders.  "Just when you think it can't get any worse BAM! it does.  Let's get this over with.  Why are you just standing there, Daryan?  Lead the way in!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 11, 2008)

*I've recently started work as a courtesy clerk at a 24 hour Safeway.  The job has wildly fluctuating hours that cause my mood to change in a similar fashion.  It's also mind-numbingly idiotic work.  I have to keep most of my brain shut off most of the time in order to avoid being constantly angry/depressed.  Yeah, maybe I'm just weak, well knowing that doesn't really help.*

Shoon waits for Daryan to lead the way.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2008)

At Deren's words, Daryan nods and leads his way into the dimly lit, smoke filled tavern. The place is packed with some twenty odd folk; most have the ill-favored look of pirates and bandits to them. No villagers appear to be present.

"We should talk to Skole, the barkeep. He might have some information for you." With a nod, the bard leads his way through the crowd toward the man serving drinks at the bar.

[sblock=For Zirat]
Nearly everyone in the room radiates an evil presence, though they are all faint. Including the bard.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 11, 2008)

Deren follows the Bard with a hand gripped on a hidden dagger in his sleeve.  "If you betray us," he whispers to the Bard, "You're the first one going down."  He attempts to walk nonchalantly through the tavern though in truth he tries to be ready for anything.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2008)

The bard frowns at Derens words, but is obviously starting to get his confidence back. "Try to kill me in here, and you will be the ones that pay with your lives," he shoots back at the halfling. Indeed, as you move through the crowd, many patrons call out to Daryan in friendship, or raise their hands in greeting to him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 12, 2008)

Shoon sighs, he'd been wondering when his growing confidence would turn into stupidity, and it seemed to have begun.  He whispers in the bard's ear, cupping his hand to avoid lip reading and further muffle the message to those it is not meant for. "Unless you can survive a severed spine, your fate will be the same regardless... Now you can help us, and we can all live, or you can betray us and die in the hope that we will as well.  It is fully up to you."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2008)

The bard stops and gives Shoon a cold look. "I said I would help you monk, so stay your threats. If I hear another one, I will stop being cooperative." With that, the bard goes back to making his way through the crowded tavern.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2008)

Reaching the rough bar (which appears to have been cobbled together from weathered pieces of old ships and then sanded to some semblance of smoothness), the barkeep nods a greeting to Daryan. "Back again, eh bard?" says the well-built man, who looks more the part of a warrior than he does a barkeep.

The bard nods. "These good folks with me are looking for a certain captain that I've done business with before...I forget his name...Captain 'somethin Ville' of the Bloody somethin or the other."

The barkeep smiles and nods his head. "Yeah, I know who you are speaking of. Could be I know somethin' about him, if the price is right."

Daryan turns back to the group. "Gotta a few gold coins? Unfortunately, that is the only way to get people to talk around these parts."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 14, 2008)

Shoon nods to the barkeep and hands over 5 gold coins.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

The barkeep takes Shoon's coin, biting one of them. Then, with a nod, he drops them in the pocket of his leather apron. "You're looking for Captain Joinville. He captains a vessel called the Bloodwort. Doesn't come up this way often...he mostly plies the Sea of Gearnat, down the Wild Coast Way." The man shrugs at you. "I'm afraid you've missed him, though. Left Nulb just a few days ago...probably made it to Nyr Dyv by now. Probably won't be back this way for a couple of months."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 15, 2008)

Shoon quite visibly takes out three more coins and watches the barkeep carefully.  "Are you absolutely certain he's left?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

The barkeep nods. "Absolutely. Just go take a look out in the quay. You'll see his ship is gone."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 16, 2008)

Soon appears extremely disappointed by this news. "And there is no way to contact him? ... Very well...  Well perhaps you can tell me about the other ship that is here?  The Dagon's Anger."  He produces five more coins, and offers them to the barkeep.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2008)

The barkeep smiles at the sight of the gold and nods his head. "Dagon's Anger is a sweet ship; she may be smallish, but she's a swift, finely built carrack, not to doubt. Tollub's her Captain...he's the big bearded fellow over in the corner. Unless you got business with his type though, I'd suggest he is best left alone."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 16, 2008)

"That would depend on what business he is in.  Does he trade in people?  I am searching for a certain slave.  One that I was informed was in the custody of Captain Joinville.  Do you think he might have sold them in Nulb?"  Shoon starts to wonder how much gold he'll have left after asking all these questions.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2008)

The barkeep shrugs. "Tollub's a pirate, and a mean one at that. I'd avoid harassing him; more than half the men in this bar crew for him. As far as Captain Joinville goes...he probably took this 'slave' with him. You can fetch a fine price for them down the Wild Coast way."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 17, 2008)

_Poor monk._
Zirat thinks.
_It likes searching for a needle in a pile of hay._

Looking at Tollub, Zirat mumbles under his breath.
I took greater then him in the arenas of Chendl


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 17, 2008)

OOC: I would like to take this moment to let the others get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2008)

*OOC: Here is how things look from your friendly neighborhood DM's perspective:

- Shoon, Zirat, Merrick and Deren are at the bar, leaving Aeron and Ciaran behind.
- You are all tired, as nobody has slept.
- You're not going to find Shoon's girl tonight, and if the barkeep is right, it may take a long time to find her.

This leave several options:

- Go to sleep, in preparation for a continued assault upon the Temple.
- Abandon your mission, and go after Anemone.
- Forget everything, and head for far-off Perrenland, where the chilled potato liqour is as smooth as silk!
*


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2008)

A scowl of annoyance then is evident upon Sir Merrick's face "*Gone. A dead end. We're done here then and have serious business in the morning. Let's go*." 

He will lead the others out and back.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2008)

Daryan breathes a deep sigh of relief as Merrick turns and heads out of the bar. He nods his head at Shoon. "Best of luck in your search. I hope you find her." With a quick wink, the bard turns back to the barkeep, ordering a whiskey.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 18, 2008)

"Our understanding was that you would assist us until she was found.  She has not yet been found."  Shoon glances to the barkeep.  "Does he commonly attempt to shirk his obligations?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2008)

The barkeep merely shrugs at Shoon's words, but Daryan turns back to look at him. "A promise made under duress is no promise at all," quips the bard. "I told you I would get help you find Captain Joinville, its true...but I'm not about to trapse halfway around the world looking for him. I'll sit right here, and the next time he comes into port, I'll let you know."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 18, 2008)

He is right Shoon.
Zirat is tierd and don't want to cause menace in this crowded place
The champion keeps his promise, leave the bard and follows Sir Merrick. When outside he tells the man quietly
We need to rest, our "who knows how much" attempt to break into the temple needs to take place tomorrow.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> He is right Shoon.
> Zirat is tierd and don't want to cause menace in this crowded place
> The champion keeps his promise, leave the bard and follows Sir Merrick. When outside he tells the man quietly
> We need to rest, our "who knows how much" attempt to break into the temple needs to take place tomorrow.




"*True enough. We strike again in the morning. Though now we have another name to look up in Nulb at our later convenience. The slaving dwarf who provides unfortunates for the temple's use*."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 23, 2008)

Shoon leaves the tavern with the others, looking like he would quite like to fly into a barbarian rage.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 23, 2008)

"We'll find her," Deren says to Shoon after they have left the Tavern, attempting to encourage him.  "If the Captain frequents this disgusting part of the world, then he will return and when he does, we will put a stop to his slaving ways."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 23, 2008)

Shoon shakes his head.  "He will have sold her by then.  My only option is pursuit.  I had hoped to help you in your quest, but it seems my own mission will lead me elsewhere..."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2008)

You make your way back through dark, decrepit Nulb to the ramshackle barn in which Aeron and Ciaran await you. Ciaran sleeps fitfully, the sleep of the righteous, while the Last Prophet stands watch over him. 

*Anything else, or do you want me to proceed to the next morning?*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 24, 2008)

Shoon is happy to sleep.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> Shoon shakes his head.  "He will have sold her by then.  My only option is pursuit.  I had hoped to help you in your quest, but it seems my own mission will lead me elsewhere..."




"*Unless he already sold her to the Temple or its agents as various slavers here do. If so then pursuit away from the Temple after her middleman reseller would only leave you further away from rescuing her. Think on whether a slaver would more likely sell to a local buyer with no questions asked or sail away to a foreign market. Weigh that in your mind bounty hunter against chasing down the shadow of a ship which might no longer be carrying the prize you seek and that has already slipped away to an unknown destination. If you stay with us you know that even if you do not find your lady you will be aiding in a just cause. If you choose to pursue the captain fruitlessly and end up without her what will your efforts have accomplished? Sleep on the matter and let us know your decision in the morning. I welcome you to our side in our noble cause if you choose to seek her in the Temple*."

When they re-enter the barn Sir Merrick greets the Prophet, relates what has happened and everyone turns in.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2008)

*Sorry for the spotty posting the last week...I've been swamped. Hope to have the next IC post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2008)

The night passes with agonizing slowness, but come the dawn finally does. Your watches are eventless, and an hour ot two after your return to the barn the noise of celebration and drunkeness dies away, allowing you all to sleep well.

*Any actions before returning to the Temple? Plan of approach/attack? Your spells are restored, and your wounds healed. Update your char sheets as needed.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 31, 2008)

Groggily, Ciaran awakes, finds a bucket and some water, and washes his face. As the cold washwater drips coldly from his chin, he looks around the barn.

"Ah, good, nothing happened."

He sits on the floor, pulls out his spellbook, and studies.

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Mage Armor
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 5, 2008)

Zirat sigh and takes a sit on a pile of hay.
What are we going to do now, the upper portion of the temple is well guarded by now and the wicked denizens are probably took ambush positions. The only option is the tower and the secret door.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 5, 2008)

Shoon considers pointing out that the denizens of the temple never thought to guard the entrance after their other attacks, so their doing so now would be odd, but considering how many times he's been wrong about these mad men he decides against it.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2008)

"*Going through the lower entrance means preparing our tactics for the wizard. He had protections against weapons so grappling him would be a priority, he will be no match for any of us if we can pit our strength against his. Fire flasks would be useful as well, we should purchase a few then head in.*"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 7, 2008)

Ciaran thinks about this a moment and speaks.

"He can turn invisible, as well. If we are to combat him, we will need to be able to see him. My sparks can make him plain for all, but if we cannot find him first, he will still surprise us. I do not yet know it, but there is a spell for seeing the invisible that I could research and prepare. I would cast it, then when I notice him, shower him with sparks so that he is seen by all. He will then launch his spell protection, so I will be unable to cast spells directly on him further. However, this will give Shoon the opportunity to grapple him and hold him down as we pummel him into unconsciousness. 

If we take this path, I would like to first research the spell in Hommlet. It will take days, but will also give us the chance to combat him effectively."

Ciaran turns to Shoon. "We will not let you fall a second time."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2008)

What about turning one of us invisible?
The Gladiator suggest
Maybe we can even fool the mage buy illusion tricks and let him dispose his arsenal on false intruders


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 7, 2008)

Shoon gives Ciaran a look that does not exactly imply a great deal of trust.  "I do not have days.  Every day that passes puts me farther from Anemone.  I do not wish to abandon you, but I _will_ not abandon her."  He shakes his head firmly.  "That wizard is beyond us all.  He nearly killed every one of us instantly, and my attempts to fight him proved completely ineffective...  Then again, I suppose you did manage to get me out of his grasp alive after I fell so perhaps he is not infallible...  How did you do that anyhow?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Ciaran thinks about this a moment and speaks.
> 
> "He can turn invisible, as well. If we are to combat him, we will need to be able to see him. My sparks can make him plain for all, but if we cannot find him first, he will still surprise us. I do not yet know it, but there is a spell for seeing the invisible that I could research and prepare. I would cast it, then when I notice him, shower him with sparks so that he is seen by all. He will then launch his spell protection, so I will be unable to cast spells directly on him further. However, this will give Shoon the opportunity to grapple him and hold him down as we pummel him into unconsciousness.
> 
> ...




"*No, we should press our attack now that we are recuperated. Remember there is another slaver in Nulb who has been sending prisoners to the Temple as well as their bandit parties. While we attack them they must keep forces back to defend the Temple instead of sending them out to raid the countryside. We must strike and kill the cultists, eliminate the threats they represent, and rescue those they hold. The wizard protects himself from blade and spell so we burn him as the demonologist he is. Fire flasks are something we can acquire that will bypass his known defenses*." The knight turns to Shoon "*You are the swiftest, should you spot the villain spring upon him and grab him by the throat. Treat him as a venomous serpent in your grasp and keep your hold so he cannot strike. Do not let him even utter a syllable.*"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 8, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> Shoon gives Ciaran a look that does not exactly imply a great deal of trust. "I do not have days. Every day that passes puts me farther from Anemone. I do not wish to abandon you, but I _will_ not abandon her." He shakes his head firmly. "That wizard is beyond us all. He nearly killed every one of us instantly, and my attempts to fight him proved completely ineffective... Then again, I suppose you did manage to get me out of his grasp alive after I fell so perhaps he is not infallible... How did you do that anyhow?"




Ciaran grimaces and turns away, pacing about. "We ran. We risked whatever was above the trapdoor than face him. There was nothing, but we were not skilled, only lucky. Only once we had a chance to stop could I piece together the facts about his eldritch might, and determine that he was virtually exhausted of offensive capability. We ran back to find you, and he had left. Either I was right in my estimation of his capabilities--or he was merely toying with us. In either case, he did not bother to determine if you were alive or dead, and fortunately, you lived. We pulled you to safety from there."

He continues his pacing as his eyes glaze over in thought. "If we can catch him while his defenses are down, we can defeat him. He cannot be cut or ensorcelled, but fire and acid still work... and he still needs to breathe..."

Ciaran grins. "A bonfire. We need firewood. A large bonfire releasing a lot of thick smoke into the cramped quarters of the hallways. Give him flames or smoke him out!"

(OOC: Knowledge (Nature) +11: are there any branches from trees or shrubs that release a lot of smoke when they burn in the area?)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2008)

Ciaran knows that green wood makes for the smokiest fires, _if_ the fire can be kept burning. Several trees grow in the region which are good for making a smokey bonfires; however, to carry enough wood into the Temple to smoke someone out may be prohibitive.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:


> He continues his pacing as his eyes glaze over in thought. "If we can catch him while his defenses are down, we can defeat him. He cannot be cut or ensorcelled, but fire and acid still work... and he still needs to breathe..."
> 
> Ciaran grins. "A bonfire. We need firewood. A large bonfire releasing a lot of thick smoke into the cramped quarters of the hallways. Give him flames or smoke him out!"




"*Burning him at the stake is appropriate but a bit impractical unless we capture him first. The demon illusion alerted him to our presence before so we should be prepared not to trip it. Swift strikes, killing foes, rescuing prisoners and getting out are what we should aim to do. Fire flasks to burn the wizard on the spot should we come spy him or moving to immediately overbear him with grappling is our best option*." The knight turns to Deren. "*I particularly want you outfitted with flung fire. Where javelins and thrown blades bounce, pitch fire will catch and burn."* He tosses Deren a big sack of coins. "*You and the Champion go and obtain sufficient for our sorite, we will prepare and be ready to move out when you return*."


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 10, 2008)

Deren looks at the pouch of gold.  "If he's any resistant to fire, they aren't going to do any good," he says, "But we'll see if they have any flasks of acid as well."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 11, 2008)

We should consider the option that other denizens should be smoked out as well, much sinister then the trick wielder. I guess the demon is some kind of magical gong, alerting the mage of our presence. The question is, if we have any chance avoiding it?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 11, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> We should consider the option that other denizens should be smoked out as well, much sinister then the trick wielder. I guess the demon is some kind of magical gong, alerting the mage of our presence. The question is, if we have any chance avoiding it?




"I'm not sure that it was a magical trigger, myself. The wizard may have been there invisible the entire time, orchestrating the illusion. Where would he have come from, otherwise?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

You soon discover that the same large warehouse that the Boatman's Tavern is built into is also Nulb's Market and General Store. Unfortunately, the supplies available there are only the most basic. Neither acid nor alchemist's fire are available. Ciyius, the proprieter, a short potbellied man with a mane of curly white hair, looks up from his countbook with brown slitted eyes at your request. "Such things are not in demand here, unfortunately. The best I can offer you is some lamp oil. I've a few gallons in the back. You might check with Mother Screng, though. She's the local herbalist. Its possible she might have somethin' that may serve." He shrugs and turns his attention back to the journal in which he appears to be tracking inventory. Then, he looks back up at you. "You might speak with Feav, the brewer, as well. Seems I recall he has a distillery out back of his brewery...some of his spirits may prove quite flammable."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2008)

"*Hellfire, balked again. Very well then. Screng and Feav. Good day goodman*."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 15, 2008)

Following Lord Merrick, Ciaran observes, "I'll speak with Screng."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 16, 2008)

"I will accompany you to see the herbalist," Aeron says to Ciaran.  In a low voice, to not attract attention, the cleric adds to the others, "I don't think it wise for any of us to travel alone in this town after what happened last night."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 17, 2008)

Agreed
The champion nods.
It will be unwise to split


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2008)

You catch the scent of powerful herbs well before you reach Mother Screng's...the auroma of garlic, clove, peppers, witch hazel, and others all seem to permeate the area. Soon enough, though, the dilapidated wooden cottage comes into view. You enter the shop through a creaking wood door, and a small bell chimes as you enter. 

You find yourselves inside a cluttered shop; counters and shelves are filled with jars, flasks, bottles, boxes and other containers. All of these are stuffed with herbs and the like, and various infusions and concoctions that might be made from such ingredients. Bunches of vegetation of various sorts hang from the rafters, or are stacked about in dry piles. The aroma inside is nearly overpowering, and the smell alone clears your sinuses completely.

Mother Screng and her daughter Hruda stand behind the counter, twittering away at one another. Mother Screng is old and bent, with scraggly gray locks sticking out from beneath the aged shawl she wears. Her daughter appears quite old herself, so Mother Screng must be venerable. They stop their chatter as you enter, turning to look you over. "And what can we do for you, travellers?" asks the crone, in a dry, hi-pitched voice.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 17, 2008)

Deren coughs slightly and scratches his nose a little bit, trying to get rid of the smell, but powerless to do so without actually leaving.  "Good day, Mother Screng.  We had been looking for some Alchemists Fire or Acid and was told that you probably had the closest thing we're looking for that could meet our needs."  Deren feels that there is no need to lie and that they would get to the point more easily if he simply told the truth.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 18, 2008)

Ciaran breathes in the scent of the herbs deeply, a wistful smile on his lips. He stays silent, however, and lets Deren continue the conversation for now.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2008)

*Burn them all!*

Sir Merrick looks over the shop wondering what an herbalist could have that would serve as a fire flask replacement. They might have healing potions or other potions such as a fire ball one, but then . . . Sir Merrick also looks over the shop as a potential witch haven allied with the Temple. His eye seeks out surreptitious symbols they saw inside that fell complex.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> "Good day, Mother Screng.  We had been looking for some Alchemists Fire or Acid and was told that you probably had the closest thing we're looking for that could meet our needs."




"No acid! Yick. No use for that sort of thing for honest folk," replies Mother Screng, wagging a finger at Deren. "I do have four flasks of the alchemist's fire, though." She slowly limps her way to a cupboard to one side of the shop, and begins rummaging through the miscellany within, apparently looking for the flasks. "You aren't planning to be setting fire to our fair town here, are you?" 

While Mother Screng searches for the items, Merrick looks about the shop. Although well stocked in herbs, unguents and other concoctions, the knight doesn't see any signs that would indicate that this place or its residents are allied with the Temple.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "No acid! Yick. No use for that sort of thing for honest folk," replies Mother Screng, wagging a finger at Deren. "I do have four flasks of the alchemist's fire, though." She slowly limps her way to a cupboard to one side of the shop, and begins rummaging through the miscellany within, apparently looking for the flasks. "You aren't planning to be setting fire to our fair town here, are you?"
> 
> While Mother Screng searches for the items, Merrick looks about the shop. Although well stocked in herbs, unguents and other concoctions, the knight doesn't see any signs that would indicate that this place or its residents are allied with the Temple.




"*No."* the knight answers humorlessly.

Lacking evidence of evil doings Sir Merrick refrains from running the two crones through with his glaive but pulls out money to pay for the flasks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 20, 2008)

Let me have one. 
Zirat says from behind
I have some experience with projectiles


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 20, 2008)

Voadam said:


> "*No."* the knight answers humorlessly.
> 
> Lacking evidence of evil doings Sir Merrick refrains from running the two crones through with his glaive but pulls out money to pay for the flasks.




"Definitely not," Deren says a moment after the knight.  He pauses, realizing that he also answered the same question, then adds: "I don't think anyone's foolish enough to try to start an entire town on fire with only four flasks of the alchemists fire.  Besides, I like living and don't think I could fend off every single one of your neighbors," he finishes with a wink.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2008)

"Indeed, indeed," says the crone to Deren. "Nulb is a rough place, but not so bad once you get to know it. Believe it or not, there are some decent folk here." The old woman pulls four dusty, pottery flasks from the cupboard and sets them on the counter. "I knew these were here somewhere. The going rate is about twenty gold per flask, I believe...so your total is eighty pieces of gold."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2008)

Sir Merrick pays her and says "*Thank you goodwoman*."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

"Good day, sirs," replies the woman. "And good luck with your burnings," she adds dryly.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 26, 2008)

Deren grins at the old woman, letting out a slight chuckle, as they head out of her shop.  "Is four going to be enough?" he wonders aloud, indirectly asking the others what they might think.  He didn't, after all, have much experience in fighting spellcasters.  Avoidance had always been his goal, not direct confrontration...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2008)

"*It should do for at least one "trip". Deren I want you to have two of them. Zirat one as well. Let us be about our work then.*"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

*So, anything else before you head back to the Temple?*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 27, 2008)

Ciaran mounts Encraidd. "I am ready," he comments. "Let's go!"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2008)

*I took the 80 gold for the alchemist's fire from party loot*


Soon enough, the forboding bastion that is the Temple of Elemental Evil again stands before you. You have again left Shoon's wagon and your mounts in the clearing that you had earlier found, and made your way through the thick, twisted trees that surround the fortress. The broken shell tower that holds the entrance to the secret passage juts up to the northeast of the main Temple building.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2008)

To the tower.
The champion motions and lead the way.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

The tower still stands in shambles, much the way you had left it the last time through. A large raven caws at you from atop the ruin as you make your way through the heavy door and into the dark interior. All is quiet within.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 10, 2008)

To the trapdoor
The hulking human declare.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 10, 2008)

Deren tags along, looking at the dreaded scene before him.  How many times were they going to have to return to this forsaken place?  He does not know.  All that matters is that the evil within must be rooted out.  Ehlonna would not forgive him if he backed out now.

"Let's do this," he says as encouragingly as possible as they head back into the temple.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

You descend via the trapdoor into the dusty escape tunnels beneath the ruined tower. Soon enough you trace your way back to the small circular chamber that contains the concealed door that previously led you to the wizard's chambers.

*Who is still with us?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2008)

OK, what shall be our course of action?
The Gladiator say while standing in front of the secret door.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 16, 2008)

"I think it should be speed," Ciaran responds. "We know the paths in this section, and find them clear of most things, that wizard being the only major worry. If anyone finds anything out of the ordinary, we stop to find out more--any change is a chance for an advantage against us."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

Shoon cocks his head and thinks for a moment. "We could always bypass the wizard. I know, I know...never leave an enemy behind you. But we could hurry right past that area and back through the trapdoor."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2008)

That is a wise idea, should worth a try.
Zirat nods to the monk
I can run and open the upper hatch, then climb back down and help you climb up quickly. Any protective spell is most welcome.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 17, 2008)

Aeron nods to Zirat.  "Allow me to assist."  With a quick prayer, Aeron bestows a blessing upon the warrior.
[sblock=OOC]Protection From Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2008)

Receiving The Last Prophet's spell, Zirat begins to run, as quickly as he can in his heavy armor. Shoon can only shake his head as the gladiator departs, knowing that his own speed is much superior to that of his companions.

Zirat rushes past the summoning circle, and this time nothing appears. No flames on the walls, no demon, no anything. Nothing is heard, besides the echoing of the Champion's own heavy footfalls.

The rest of you gather about and watch as Zirat disappears into the darkness of the long hall south.

-


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 24, 2008)

The Gladiator lights a torch quickly. Then he scans the surrounding for the trap door. Once he finds it he peeks through it. If everything is safe, he calls the other to come.
Area is clear, move along.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 29, 2008)

"One at a time, but go quickly!" Ciaran calls, following Zirat up the trap door.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 30, 2008)

Deren stealthily follows.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 30, 2008)

Aeron chugs along after in his heavy armor, silently mouthing a prayer.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2008)

One at a time, each of you rushes past the wizard's area, down the narrow corridor, up the stairs and through the trap door. The mage never shows himself. Zirat helps each of you up into the debris-littered hexagonal chamber. It looks the same as the last time you were here...undisturbed, other than your previous footprints where you had disturbed the dust. The long hallway extends east into darkness. All is quiet, and there is a stale, musty odor on the air.


*I'm trying something new with the maps...I know it is an extra click for everyone, but since they've started keeping track of atachment size, I wanted to make it easier on myself to replace old maps. *

-MAP-


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 31, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]
Undisturbed? As in, no footprints? How about ours from last time?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2008)

[sblock=For IVV]
Bad wording on my part...I fixed the post above. Your footprints are still there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 1, 2009)

Ciaran can you spring us some magical light. I need both my hands for my chain
The champion nods to the torch he hold in his left hand.

Once the light source is taken care of, Zirat will lead the group to the far door.
He stops and tries to detect any wicked presence in the area rather then what is radiated from the temple's walls.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 3, 2009)

Ciaran blinks at Zirat's request, but pulls a sunrod from his pack and lights it.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2009)

As Ciaran ignites a sunrod, Zirat uses his divine ability to sense evil. There is nothing above and beyond the background evil though, neither to the south or beyond the door to the north. 


-MAP-


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 4, 2009)

I sense no evil behind this door. It is either empty or the denizens of this room do not posses us threat.
With a quick glance to his companions, Zirat opens the door.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2009)

You fall into what has become your standard marching order. moving down a thirty foot corridor into a rather large chamber. The plastered walls and ceilings of this place are covered with paintings of eyes, and another symbol you have noted before as well: an equilateral triangle with a Y shape within, the branches at the base corners and the stem meeting at the apex. The eyes are of all sorts, monsterous and humanoid, of various colors, and all seem to stare in hatred, hunger or fright.

The chamber appears to have seen rough use of late. Piles of rubbish are scattered about, gnawed bones, and signs of a large fire apparently burned frequently in the middle of the floor. Four doors are visible, as is a wide stairway going up. Just ten feet south of the steps is a large brass gong, suspended in a hornwood frame. Two smoky cressets burn on the angled portions of the east and west walls, dimly lighting the place.


-MAP-


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 5, 2009)

"What a creepy room," Deren says quietly as he tries not to think about all those eyes staring at him.  He pauses as his eyes come across the gong.  "I'm surprised someone isn't stationed here ready to sound the gong.  Maybe we're just lucky."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The chamber appears to have seen rough use of late. Piles of rubbish are scattered about, gnawed bones, and signs of a large fire apparently burned frequently in the middle of the floor. Four doors are visible, as is a wide stairway going up. Just ten feet south of the steps is a large brass gong, suspended in a hornwood frame. Two smoky cressets burn on the angled portions of the east and west walls, dimly lighting the place.
> 
> 
> -MAP-




"*Looks like a humanoid campsite. My guess is the barbaric gnolls we saw before. Somebody was here recently enough to light those things*." Sir Merrick points at the cressets with his javelin as he makes his point. "*Stay sharp and lets press on*."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2009)

*Welcome back, Voadam!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 6, 2009)

Zirat tries to find the gong’s stick. once he finds it he backpacks it.
Just to make sure no one will gong it
He remark to his friends and tries to detect evil presence beyond each door.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 7, 2009)

Ciaran frowns. "There are many ways to strike a gong. I do not think this is good enough..."

He gets close to the gong itself, studying how it is attached to its position. He hopes it can be taken from its station.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2009)

Ciaran studies the gong, and notes that it appears that it would be quite easy to remove from its stand. It would require just a couple of minutes of work. The gong is fairly large though; perhaps 3' in diameter and quite heavy.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 9, 2009)

"*Leave it*." the knight says. "*The only sign of our presence we want to leave is a trail of their bodies. Don't dally with nonessentials*." He heads over to the nearest doorway.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 9, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*Leave it*." the knight says. "*The only sign of our presence we want to leave is a trail of their bodies. Don't dally with nonessentials*." He heads over to the nearest doorway.




"And the removal of their wealth," Deren adds with a roguish smile.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

The nearest door to Merrick, to the northeast, appears just like most the doors in this place...solid hardwood, banded with iron, fair condition. As the knight nears the door he can hear loud arguing from beyond, in a language he cannot understand. He can, however, detect several distinct voices; at least 3.


-MAP-


----------



## Voadam (Jan 10, 2009)

*Time for a Smack Down!*

Sir Merrick holds up his hand for silence. He points to the door and holds up three fingers. Stepping back he readies a javelin for a throw and gestures for Shoon to open the door.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

Shoon frowns and gives the knight a serious look. Using his own hand, he gestures at each of the other three doors around the room in turn, and then shrugs.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2009)

Dog Moon said:


> "And the removal of their wealth," Deren adds with a roguish smile.




And their pride...
Zirat adds.

He readies himself and whisper 
Maybe we can flank the door and open it without them seeing who is outside. then when one will come, we'l smack him.
Zirat will take position on the left of the door.

[sblock]*still have protection form evil?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 12, 2009)

"Shoon, do you want magical protection before we fight?" Ciaran offers.

Ciaran casts _Mage Armor_ on Shoon if he requests it, or on himself if he does not.

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Mage Armor
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2009)

Aeron glances at Shoon as well.  "If that powerful wizard is present, I plan to cast a spell of silence upon one of your weapons.  Keep your weapon near the wizard, and away from us if you can.  I doubt he would withstand our warriors' might without further spell-slinging."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2009)

Shoon nods to both Ciaran and to Aeron. After accepting the spell from the wizard to provide him with additional protection, the monk takes up a position next to the door. He grabs hold of the handle, ready to pull the door open...


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 12, 2009)

Deren stands near the door, readying an attack against the first opponent he sees after the door is opened.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2009)

Sir Merrick's right arm is drawn back, ready to hurl his javelin at a foe, his left extended straight out for balance.

The knight nods at Shoon, directing him to throw open the doors before the element of surprise is lost.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2009)

*OOC: Sorry, meant to get a post up last night, but I was riveted to the TV watching 24.  I will get the next post up tonight, so if you have any actions you want to make prior to Shoon opening the door, please post them up.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2009)

The door swings open to reveal a large, crudely furnished chamber. A single torch burns smokily in one cresset, providing some illumination. A fire burns in a massive fireplace along the western wall.

Your arrival has obviously surprised the residents of the room...3 ugly, brutish looking ogres. One crouches by the fire, warming its hands, and another sits beyond him in a heavy, wooden chair. You don't see a third from your position, though Merrick is certain that he heard the voice of a third party. Their heads turn toward the door as it opens, and the expressions on their faces tell you that a group of armed intruders was not something they were at all expecting. They reach for their weapons...

*You have a surprise round. Please post your surprise round actions before we proceed to normal combat.

Just an FYI...but even though O3 is on the map, none of you can actually see him at this point.*


-MAP-


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2009)

Sir Merrick heaves with all his might, hurling his javelin at the nearest ogre.


ooc that will be 02


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2009)

Aeron mutters a quiet prayer, and his companions feel the grace of Pelor upon them.
[sblock=OOC]_bless_[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

Shoon twirls his sai in hand, and then sends it tumbling end over end toward the nearest of the ogres. The sai strikes the ogre and bounces off the heavy furs that the brute wears, doing no damage.


*Thrown Sai vrs O2: 12 *


----------



## Dog Moon (Jan 16, 2009)

Deren sees Shoon's sai bounce off the furs and grimaces before throwing a small dagger at the same Ogre, hoping that he might be a little more lucky.


_OOC: I forget: did you want us to post all the details of our attacks?  It's been a while since we've had a combat._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 16, 2009)

Ciaran says something cryptic, and tosses a small ball of lightning at one of the ogres (O2). He then pulls out his crossbow.

[sblock=Spell List]Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Mage Armor
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2009)

Ready action to unleash his chain (10 ft. reach) on the nearest Ogre


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2009)

OOC: Alright guys, I don't know if I'm going to get the next IC post up prior to the weekend, but I do have my internet back, and it appears as though the last couple days of not being able to logon to EN World are resolved. Worst case scenario: I will get this game back on track this weekend. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 6, 2009)

(OOC: Good, it wasn't just me with tons of work and an inability to connect to the site.)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

COMBAT, surprise round 

Ciaran says something cryptic, and tosses a small ball of lightning at one of the ogres (O2). He then pulls out his crossbow. The lightning crackles through the air, striking the nearest ogre and causing it to convulse and twitch.

Shoon twirls his sai in hand, and then sends it tumbling end over end toward the nearest of the ogres. The sai strikes the ogre and bounces off the heavy furs that the brute wears, doing no damage.

Deren sees Shoon's sai bounce off the furs and grimaces before throwing a small dagger at the same Ogre, hoping that he might be a little more lucky. He isn't, unfortunately, and the dagger doesn't even come close to the brute.

Sir Merrick heaves with all his might, hurling his javelin at the nearest ogre. His throw is dead on, and the javeling cuts into the ogre's shoulder, and causing it to growl in further pain.

Zirat holds his ground, waiting for the first ogre to close.

Aeron mutters a quiet prayer, and his companions feel the grace of Pelor upon them.

*
Guys, if you want to post your own attack and damage rolls and such, that is fine with me. If you don't post them, I will make the rolls for you.


Initiative Count
19 Ciaran - cast Lesser Orb of Electricity, ranged touch vrs O2 13 (success), damage 13
17 Deren - thrown dagger vrs O2 "1" (failure)
17 Merrick - thrown javeling vrs O2 19 (success), damage 10
12 Shoon - thrown sai vrs O2 12 (failure)
10 Zirat - ready action
06 Aeron - cast bless



PC Status
Merrick 31/31
Aeron 31/31
Zirat 40/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon 23/23



*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1
O2 -23
O3
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

COMBAT, round 1

[NPCing Ciaran] Ciaran quickly loads his crossbow, steps to the right for a better shot, and lets his bolt fly over Merrick's head. The missile fails to penetrate the layers of furs and hide that cover the ogre's body though, doing no harm. 

Deren grimaces as his attack goes wide. He pauses for a brief moment and then, realizing that O2 is still his best option, he throws another dagger at the brutish ogre. The halfling is rewarded with blood this time around, and his blade sinks deep.

With a cry Sir Merrick springs into the room to whirl his glaive into the wounded ogre in an attempt to bring it down quickly. The metal of the large blade flashes as it spins through the air to slash into the brute. Slashing upward, Merrick buries his blade in the ogre's throat, nearly decapitating the brute. It falls with a heavy thud, and the knight yanks his weapon free in a spray of dark blood!

With a gutteral bellow, the ogre nearest Merrick leaps up and grabs at his heavy, thick club to attack the night. The end of the weapon catches on the chair in which the ogre was sitting though, completely foiling the brute's assault.

Seeing that Sir Merrick ventured inside, Zirat takes his move and strides into the room, he then swings his long chain and tries to land it on the ogre to the east. The deadly chains slashes through fur and leather, leaving a long, jagged gash across the giant's chest.

[NPCing Shoon] Shoon rushes to aid Merrick and Zirat, unable to let them face these giants alone. His nunchaku in hand, he leaps into the fray, delivering a powerful kick to the nearest ogre. Although his aim is on, the giant's furs absorb the force of the kick.

[NPCing Aeron] Aeron moves into the chamber, unlimbering his mace and preparing to back up his companions and give combat to the forces of darkness.

The ogre that Zirat struck belows in rage. "I kill you, puny 'uman!" it shouts, swinging its massive club! The Champion is too wily for the brute, though, and ducks under the ungainly strike!




*
Guys, if you want to post your own attack and damage rolls and such, that is fine with me. If you don't post them, I will make the rolls for you.


Initiative Count
19 Ciaran - [NPCing] move, lightcrossbow vrs O1 10 (failure)
17 Deren - thrown dagger vrs O2 24 (success), damage 5
17 Merrick - charge + powerful charge, glaive vrs O2 16 (success), damage 15 (9+6)
17 Ogre 1 - greatclub vrs Merrick "1" (failure)
12 Shoon - [NPCing] move, unarmed strike vrs O1 10 (failure)
10 Zirat - move to Z64, spiked chain vrs O3 22 (success), damage 12
09 Ogre 2 -
06 Aeron - [NPCing] move, draw mace
01 Ogre 3 - attack vrs Zirat 13 (failure)



PC Status
Merrick 31/31
Aeron 31/31, bless r1/40
Zirat 40/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon 23/23



*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1
O2 DEAD
O3 -12
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2009)

With a cry Sir Merrick springs into the room to whirl his glaive into the wounded ogre in an attempt to bring it down quickly. The metal of the large blade flashes as it spins through the air to slash into the brute.

Charge! +2 to hit, Powerful Charge! +1d6 damage.


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 24, 2009)

Deren grimaces as his attack goes wide.  He pauses for a brief moment and then, realizing that O2 is still his best option, he throws another dagger at the brutish ogre.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2009)

*Zirat*

Seeing that Sir Merrick ventured inside, Zirat takes his move and strides into the room (Z64), he then swings his long chain and tries to land it on the Ogre (O3).


* MW Spiked Chain [attack:+7, Dmg:2d4+7, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing] Using Power attack for -2 Attack +2 damage (Included in the stats)


----------



## Voadam (Feb 25, 2009)

"*Fall minions of Chaos!" *Sir Merrick seems charged up by felling the first brute and standing toe to toe with the second.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2009)

COMBAT, round 2

[NPCing Ciaran] Ciaran reloads his crossbow, snaps it into position and fires over Shoon's head. The bolt streaks through the air, but only grazes the ogre's ear...no significant damage, but at least blood was drawn!

Deren grimaces as his attack goes wide. He pauses for a brief moment and then, realizing that the ogre ahead is still his best option, he throws another dagger at the brutish ogre.

*"Fall minions of Chaos!"* Sir Merrick seems charged up by felling the first brute and standing toe to toe with the second. The knight steps forward and swings his weapon in an upward slash, and the glaive parts furs and hide and ogre flesh, leaving the brute bleeding from a deep wound in its chest.

The ogre responds by trying to crush the unarmored human that had the gall to kick it. Shoon is too fast, though, and easily dodges the attack.

[NPCing] The monk counters by snapping his nunchaku at the ogre, but although the blow surely smarts, there was little actual force behind the strike.

Dancing with his chain, Zirat encountered more powerful humans in the arena then this pathetic Ogre bug. He moves to the side and swings his chain again. The razor edged weapon rips a gash down the ogre's side, covering the giant in even more of its own blood.

Without a word, Aeron joins Zirat to double-team the ogre brute. He dashes in close to the giant, and slams his mace into the brute's knee, causing it stagger and almost fall. The ogre howls in pain, agony etched on its face!

Still, it growls through its pain and slams its greatclub down on the Last Prophet in retaliation. Though the cleric tries to dodge, the club catchs him in the shoulder, almost certainly dislocating the joint.


*
Guys, if you want to post your own attack and damage rolls and such, that is fine with me. If you don't post them, I will make the rolls for you.

FYI...Aeron's move would normally have provoked an AoO from O3, but since Shoon should have provoked one from O1 earlier and I spaced it, I'm not enforcint it here either. Just wanted to FYI for future reference, though.

Initiative Count
19 Ciaran - [NPCing] reload, lightcrossbow vrs O1 17 (success), damage 1
17 Deren - thrown dagger vrs O1 13 (failure) - hey, Deren, you sure you want me to roll your attacks? LOL.
17 Merrick - 5' step, glaive vrs O1 25 (success), damage 14
17 Ogre 1 - greatclub vrs Shoon 14 (failure)
12 Shoon - [NPCing] nunchaku vrs O1 22 (success), damage 2
10 Zirat - 5' step, spiked chain vrs O3 19 (success), damage 11
06 Aeron - move, heavy mace vrs O3 17 (success), damage 5
01 Ogre 3 - greatclub vrs Aeron 22 (success), damage 16



PC Status
Merrick 31/31
Aeron 15/31, bless r2/40
Zirat 40/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon 23/23



*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1 -17
O2 DEAD
O3 -28
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 27, 2009)

dogmoon posted for deren - #428


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> dogmoon posted for deren - #428




*Thanks Strahd...I thought that was for the last round, since it referenced O2 who had already fallen. Zirat is back up.*


----------



## Dog Moon (Feb 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Thanks Strahd...I thought that was for the last round, since it referenced O2 who had already fallen. Zirat is back up.*




Actually, yeah, I do believe it was for the previous round.   BUT Deren's combat rounds tend to be fairly similar as the ones before as throwing daggers is pretty much what he does in combat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 28, 2009)

*Zirat*

Dancing with his chain, Zirat encountered more powerful humans in the arena then this pathetic Ogre bug. He moves to the side (Z63) and swings his chain again.

* MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8, Dmg:2d4+7, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing] Using Power attack for -2 Attack +2 damage (Included in the stats) – I did include the bless this time.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 28, 2009)

Without a word, Aeron joins Zirat to double-team the ogre brute.
[sblock=OOC]Move to AA-63; Attack O3, +6 Melee, heavy mace +1, 1d8+3, 20/x2.

Sorry for the delay.  This is actually the only PbP game I'm still playing (I DM one as well for some friends).  I felt I needed to re-read sections of the game to remember what the heck was going on.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2009)

Dichotomy said:


> OOC: Sorry for the delay.  This is actually the only PbP game I'm still playing (I DM one as well for some friends).  I felt I needed to re-read sections of the game to remember what the heck was going on.[/sblock]




*No worried, Dichotomy. Things were so crazy for me through most od December, January and February that I couldn't really keep the game going. I think I'm all back on track, though...so again, I thank you all for your patience, and I apologize for my inability to keep the game running smooth. *


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

COMBAT, round 3

[NPCing Ciaran] Stepping forward, Ciaran fires off another bolt...and grimaces as the missile nearly buries itself in Shoon's back instead of the target!

Deren steps into the room and with a quick look, throws a dagger at the bloodier of the two ogres. Again, the small blade fails to penetrate the brute's layers of furs and hides.

Sir Merrick brings the large cleaver like weapon around again to crash into the brute. This time the ogre manages to get his greatclub in the way to block the strike. It grins evilly at the knight, and then smashes its own weapon down at Merrick, but he easily sidesteps the slow, clumsy blow.

[NPCing Shoon] Shoon continues to lays into the giant with his strange monk's weapon, but as before there is little real strength behind the blows. The strikes seem to be keeping the ogre moving and offbalance than causing any true hurt.

"This is your end brute!" calls the Champion and swings his chain once more. The weapon is deadly in Zirat's skilled hands, and smashes down upon the ogre's head. The brute's skull splits like an overripe melon, spraying blood and brains onto Zirat and Aeron (mostly on Aeron, who is standing closer).

Aeron grimaces, both in pain and from the gore, and turns to see how his companion's fare against the last ogre.



*
Round 2 updated above!


Initiative Count
19 Ciaran - [NPCing] 5' step, reload, lightcrossbow vrs O1 03 (failure)
17 Deren - move, thrown dagger vrs O3 10 (failure)
17 Merrick - glaive vrs O1 15 (failure)
17 Ogre 1 - greatclub vrs Merric 12 (failure)
12 Shoon - [NPCing] nonchaku vrs O1 21 (success), damage 3
10 Zirat - spiked chain vrs O3 24 (success), damage 13
06 Aeron - delay
01 Ogre 3 - 


PC Status
Merrick 31/31
Aeron 15/31, bless r2/40
Zirat 40/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon 23/23



*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1 -20
O2 DEAD
O3 DEAD
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2009)

Sir Merrick brings the large cleaver like weapon around again to crash into the brute.

No movement, attack.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 4, 2009)

Deren steps into the room and with a quick look, throws a dagger at the bloodier of the two Ogres [which I believe is O3].


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2009)

*Giving Strahd and Dichotomy a bit more time to post for the current round...*


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Tried to post yesterday, but I couldn't get the site to load.  Seems fine now, though.[/sblock]
Despite his harsh wound, Aeron remains steadfast as he strikes at his attacker.[sblock=OOC]I'll just attack again.  If that ogre happens to be unconscious already (which is likely), I'll just delay.  I expect these to both be done soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 4, 2009)

This is your end brute!
Calls the Champion and swings his chain once more.

* MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8, Dmg:2d4+7, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing] Using Power attack for -2 Attack +2 damage (Included in the stats) + included bless.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

COMBAT, round 3

A voice booms from the main chamber. "Shut yer 'oles ye maggots, afore I pulp yer 'eads and eat em mashed wid turnips!"

[sblock=For Ciaran (or for myself, if I'm still NPCing Ciaran)]
Another ogre steps out from a door across the room. He is clad in a highly decorated breastplate of burnished steel, and carries a massive flail in hand...

On seeing Ciaran, the brute's eyes go wide as he suddenly realizes that it isn't just his comptriots that are causing the ruckus!
[/sblock]

Hearing more company en route, Aeron decides to heal himself to prepare for further confrontation.

[NPCing Ciaran]"Guys, a little help would be nice!" calls Ciaran as he turns his crossbow against the newcomer. The bolt glances off the ogre's metal armor, richoceting into the darkness.

Sir Merrick takes advantage of the high ceilings and swings his glaive up towards the ogre's shoulder and neck. Again the ogre manages to avoid the knight's weapon, stepping back out of its path. He then lunges back in, swinging his greatclub, but Merrick dodges the blow.

[NPCing Deren] At Ciaran's call, Deren steps back out of the doorway. Seeing another great ogre, this one clad in burnished steel breastplate and carrying a massive flail, the halfling let's another dagger fly. The dagger deflects off the brute's armor.

[NPCing Shoon] Shoon leaps high into the air as he swings his weapon, and the nunchaku slams into the ogre's forehead with a sharp crack. The brute's eyes cross for a moment, before the refocus on the monk. "I crush you for that!" he bellow.

"On my way Ciaran, Aeron, join me outside." The champion calls, strides outside and decides to take out a ceramic vial from his belt and smash it on his chain, the chain begin to sparkle.

*
Round 3 updated above! 


Initiative Count
20 Ogre 4 - open door, move
20 Aeron - drop spiritual weapon for cure mod wounds, healing 14
19 Ciaran - light crossbow vrs O4 12 (failure)
17 Deren - move, dagger vrs O4 14 (failure)
17 Merrick - glaive vrs O1 13 (failure)
17 Ogre 1 - greatclub vrs Merick 12 (failure)
12 Shoon - [NPCing] nunchaku vrs O1 18 (success), damage 7
10 Zirat - move, apply oil of magic weapon




PC Status
Merrick 31/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r03/40
Zirat 40/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon 23/23



*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1 -27
O2 DEAD
O3 DEAD
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2009)

Sir Merrick takes advantage of the high ceilings and swings his glaive up towards the ogre's shoulder and neck.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hearing more company en route, Aeron decides to heal himself to prepare for further confrontation.
[sblock=OOC]Drop _spiritual weapon_ for _cure moderate wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 6, 2009)

*Zirat*

Assuming Ciaran will call for help on his round, and being sure Merrick will handle the last Ogre.

On my way Ciaran, Aeron, join me outside.
The champion calls, strides outside (to V65) and decides to take out a ceramic vial from his belt and smash it on his chain, the chain begin to sparkle (Magic weapon potion).


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2009)

COMBAT, round 5

"INTRUDERS!" bellows the metal clad ogre as he unlimbers his flail and steps forward. He slashes his weapon through the air, striking the gong solidly. It rings loudly, echoing off the cold stone walls of the large chamber. As the ringing dies, the ogre locks eyes with Zirat. "Come, puny 'uman. Face my chain!"

Aeron spares a glance toward Sir Merrick and silently prays that he can dispatch that ogre. Responding to Zirat's call, Aeron hustles in his heavy armor to get closer to the oncoming action.

Ciaran launches another bolt at the newest foe, but his aim is off as he fires his weapon too quickly.

Deren frowns as his dagger bounces off the Ogre's armor and then grimaces as the gong is sounded. He had a feeling that unless they handled this quickly and smoothly, they were going to have to flee again. He seriously hoped that wasn't going to be the case, he thinks as he takes careful aim and throws another dagger at the armored Ogre. Again though, this dagger bounces off the brute's armored chest. clattering to the ground.

Sir Merrick changes his grip on his sword on a pole weapon and brings about a great slashing swing at the ogre. *"Beast, you shall fall!"* The blade connects, cutting deep, through flesh and muscle, opening the ogre's stomach, and spilling its entrails to the ground.

Seeing the last opponent in the chamber fall, Shoon moves back out in the chamber of the eyes, ready to aid his companions against the newcomer.

"Charge!" The champion calls and charges the big Ogre. Zirat shows why he was champion in the arena, as he delivers a powerful slash of his chain to the brute, penetrating the steel of it's breastplate and leaving a deep, bloody gash across the ogre's chest.



*
Round 4 updated above! 


Initiative Count
20 Ogre 4 - move, sound gong
20 Aeron - move to U66
19 Ciaran - lightc crossbow vrs O4 9 (failure)
17 Deren - thrown dagger vrs O4 18 (failure)
17 Merrick - glaive vrs O1 20 (success), damage 16
17 Ogre 1 - 
12 Shoon - move
10 Zirat - charge action, spiked chain vrs O4 "20" (threat), confirm crit 24 (success), damage 25


PC Status
Merrick 31/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r03/40
Zirat 40/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon 23/23
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1 DEAD
O2 DEAD
O3 DEAD
O4 -25
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 8, 2009)

Deren frowns as his dagger bounces off the Ogre's armor and then grimaces as the gong is sounded.  He had a feeling that unless they handled this quickly and smoothly, they were going to have to flee again.  He seriously hoped that wasn't going to be the case, he thinks as he takes careful aim and throws another dagger at the armored Ogre.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 8, 2009)

Aeron spares a glance toward Sir Merrick and silently prays that he can dispatch that ogre.  Responding to Zirat's call, Aeron hustles in his heavy armor to get closer to the oncoming action.
[sblock=OOC]Double move to U-66.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

*Strahd, Voadam?*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 11, 2009)

Sir Merrick changes his grip on his sword on a pole weapon and brings about a great slashing swing at the ogre. "*Beast, you shall fall!*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2009)

*Zirat*

Charge!
The champion calls and charge the big Ogre.

* MW Spiked Chain [attack:+10, Dmg:2d4+9, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing] Using Power attack for -3 Attack +3 damage (Included in the stats) + included bless + Charge + magic potion.
AC -2.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2009)

COMBAT, round 6

The doors to the south slam open, and armored, armed bugbears beging to charge into the chamber, responding to the alarm. The first bugbears through enter warily, on the defensive, as they assess the situation.

The armored ogre roars mightily, angered by Zirat's drawing of first blood. The armored brute responds in kind, slamming his flail into the Champion with more force than Zirat has ever felt in his life. Ribs snap beneath the force of the blow, and the gladiator's vision goes black as he is thrown backward by the strike. Leveled by a single blow, Zirat lands on the dirty stone floor, unmoving.

"Assistance.  Now!" Aeron calls out.  The cleric scrambles to Zirat's side and summons the will of Pelor to the warrior's aid. Zirat comes around under the power of Aeron's spell, but it is quite obvious that the gladiator is in a bad way.

Ciaran grimaces as enemy troops pour into the room from the south, and the ogre smites Zirat with all the power of hell! The wizard holds the crossbow awkwardly in his off hand, and he traces the mystical gestures of a spell with his other, chanting the words of power. A cloud of golden dust explodes in the air, showering the ogre and one of the bugbears to the southwest with blinding particles. The ogre shakes off the spell, but the bugbear is blinded.

Deren grimaces as the gladiator drops to the ground and then groans as the Bugbears appear.  "Why does this always happen to us?" he mutters as he throws another dagger at the large brute [Ogre]. The blade sticks into the meaty part of the ogre's thigh, but doesn't seem to slow him much.

Having dispatched the last ogre in the room and spying reinforcements coming from the south Sir Merrick immediately charges to engage them *"Fear the forces of Light you miscreants!"* The leader of men and halflings calls to his companions. *"Take the fight to them now! Deren, Shoon, take out the ogre and the glittering ones while I handle these unbespelled varlets"* He slashes powerfully with his glaive, but the bugbear is ready, and deflects the weapon with his own morningstar.

A bugbear rushes Shoon, sweeping its morningstar forward, but the monk leans gracefully back out of the weapon's reach, avoiding the strike altogether. Then Shoon dives back in; one punch cracks the bugbear square in the jaw, but somehow it manages to get its shield up and in the way of Shoon's follow-up kick, leaving the monk a bit unbalanced. A second bugbear takes advantage of the situation, moving in and striking a glancing blow against Shoon's unarmored form.

Zirat stands, badly wounded. This massive, armored brute might indeed be the greatest foe he had ever faced. He thought about his options: withdraw, or fight. No, he couldn't leave his companions. Thought it might cost him his life, he must fight on. He grasps his gleaming chain and whips it through the air with all his might, channeling divine power. The weapon strikes dead on, opening a second deep, bloody wound. The ogre staggers slightly, but remains on its feet.

The final two bugbears charge out of the southern rooms. Seeing the situation, they both rush Shoon, determined to overwhelm the poor monk. Unable to fend off so many attackers, Shoon takes a morningstar full in the ribs, feeling two of them break beneath the blow, but happy to find that the spikes didn't penetrate his lungs.



*
Round 5 updated above! 


Initiative Count
21 BB1 - open door, 5' step, total defense
20 Ogre 4 - heavy flail vrs Zirat "20", confirm crit 29 (success), damage 46; save vrs gliterdust 22 (success)
20 Aeron - drop shatter for Cure Moderate, healing Zirat 14
19 BB2 - open door, 5' step, total defense; save vrs glitterdust 6 (failure) [BLINDED]
19 Ciaran - cast glitterdust, centered on Q/R67/68
17 Deren - dagger vrs O4 26 (success), damage 6
17 Merrick - powerful charge vrs BB1 18 (failure)
14 BB3 - move, morningstar vrs Shoon 16 (failure)
12 Shoon - flurry of blows, unarmed attack 1 vrs BB3 22 (success), damage 8, unarmed attack 2 vrs B3 "1" (failure)
12 BB4 - move, morningstar vrs Shoon 19 (success), damage 3
10 Zirat - stand, smite evil + spiked chain [PA3] vrs O4 20 (success), damage 20
05 BB5 - move, morningstar vrs Shoon 18 (success), damage 10
02 BB6 - move, morningstar vrs Shoon 8 (failure)


PC Status
Merrick 31/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r03/40
Zirat 08/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon 10/23
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1 DEAD
O2 DEAD
O3 DEAD
O4 -51
BB2 Blind 1/4 rounds
BB3 -08
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 13, 2009)

"Assistance.  Now!" Aeron calls out.  The cleric scrambles to Zirat's side and summons the will of Pelor to the warrior's aid.
[sblock=OOC]Move to Zirat; drop _shatter_ for _cure moderate wounds_ on Zirat.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2009)

Having dispatched the last ogre in the room and spying reinforcements coming from the south Sir Merrick immediately charges to engage them "*Fear the forces of Light you miscreants!"*

ooc charge to X67, powerful charge to strike bugbear #1.

We really need some area of effect effects.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2009)

Voadam said:


> We really need some area of effect effects.




*OOC: Luckily, Ciaran goes before Merrick, so he can fire one off this round without affecting the knight.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2009)

Ciaran grimaces as enemy troops pour into the room from the south, and the ogre smites Zirat with all the power of hell! The wizard holds the crossbow awkwardly in his off hand, and he traces the mystical gestures of a spell with his other, chanting the words of power. A cloud of golden dust explodes in the air, showering the ogre and two of the bugbears to the southwest with blinding particles.


*
Cast glitterdust, centered on Q/R67/68

*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2009)

*Sir Merrick, leader of men and halflings*

"*Take the fight to them now! Deren, Shoon, take out the ogre and the glittering ones while I handle these unbespelled varlets*."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for the further delays guys...I'll get a post up when I get back in town. Expect to see it Tuesday sometime.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 22, 2009)

Deren grimaces as the gladiator drops to the ground and then groans as the Bugbears appear.  "Why does this always happen to us?" he mutters as he throws another dagger at the large brute [Ogre].


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2009)

*Round 6 updated above; I'll get the next post up shortly.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

The first bugbear shoves Merrick's glaive out of the way, steps forward and smacks him solidly with his morningstar. The hairy goblinoid grins, breathing its putrid breath at the knight.

The metal clad ogre roars mightily, surprised by the wounds that the puny human has dealt to it. It whips its flail back through the air, and Zirat is unable to avoid the blow. While not nearly as powerful of strike as the last one, the wounded gladiator simply cannot absorb such damage. Again he collapses beneath the blow, crashing to the ground.

The blinded bugbear reverses his direction, ducking unseeing back into the chamber from whence he came.

Dismayed that his spell did not blind the ogre, Ciaran is unsure of his next move. Shoon was beseiged by attacked, but the ogre could inflict terrible damage...and if Aeron went down, the entire group could wind up dead. Making his decision, Ciaran chants the words to another spell, pointing his hand toward the ogre. A line of searing flames fills the void between the wizard and his target, blasting into the brute. The beam burns and blackens the ogre's chest, and the great beast crashes to the ground with a heavy thump!

A look of grim determination creases Aeron's face as he brings Pelor's healing power to bear on Zirat yet again.

Seeing the ogre fall, Deren turns his attention to the bugbears, winging a dagger into the mass of them. It strikes the wounded bugbear, drawing blood, but doesn't fell the hairy goblinoid.

*"Rank villain!"* Sir Merrick spins away from the thing's fetid breath, spins and brings his glaive down upon an inhuman bugbear warrior. The blade strikes hard, and dark blood seeps from the bugbear's wound, but it remains standing, albeit shakily.

[sblock=Reach weapons]
Per your question Voadam: Moving to W67 and striking at BB3 WOULD give BB3 *soft cover (+4 AC)* against your attack, because BB1 is in the way. Reach weapons follow the same rules as ranged weapons in this instance.
[/sblock]

Not having to retreat from the ogre, the gladiator simply asks for Kord’s help in addition to what Pelor gave him through Aeron.

Shoon tries to take out the wounded bugbear, but off-balance and beset by so many enemies, his attacks miss their marks. The bugbears work against him in unison. Dodging this way and that, the first two bugbears strike nothing but air...then Shoon's luck runs out. A morningstar catches him hard in the stomach, and as he doubles over in pain, another bugbear slams its own weapon down upon the back of the monk's head. Blood and brains spray across the floor as Shoon falls lifeless to the ground.



*
Round 6 updated above! 


Initiative Count
21 BB1 - 5' step, morningstar vrs Merrick 22 (success), damage 7
20 Ogre 4 - heavy flail vrs Zirat 26 (success), damage 15
20 Aeron - drop silence for cure moderate wounds healing Zirat 14 points
19 BB2 - [BLINDED] move
19 Ciaran - Cast Scorching Ray, ranged touch attack: 23, Damage: 17 
17 Deren - 5' step, thrown dagger vrs BB3 24 (success), damage 6
17 Merrick - 5' step, glaive vrs BB1 26 (success), damage 13
14 BB3 - morningstar vrs Shoon 7 (failure)
12 Shoon - flurry of attacks: unarmed 1 vrs BB3 13 (failure), unarmed 2 vrs BB3 9 (failure)
12 BB4 - morningstar vrs Shoon 8 (failure)
10 Zirat - lay on hands healing 6 points
05 BB5 - morningstar vrs Shoon 18 (success), damage 8
02 BB6 - morningstar vrs Shoon 25 (critical), confirm crit 21 (success) damage 13


PC Status
Merrick 24/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r03/40
Zirat 13/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon -11, DEAD
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1 DEAD
O2 DEAD
O3 DEAD
O4 DEAD
BB1 -13
BB2 Blind 2/4 rounds
BB3 -14
[/sblock]


--MAP--


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

*[NPC] Ciaran*

Dismayed that his spell did not blind the ogre, Ciaran is unsure of his next move. Shoon was beseiged by attacked, but the ogre could inflict terrible damage...and if Aeron went down, the entire group could wind up dead.

Making his decision, Ciaran chants the words to another spell, pointing his hand toward the ogre. A line of searing flames fills the void between the wizard and his target, blasting into the brute.


*
Cast Schorching Ray, ranged touch attack: 23
Damage: 17


*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 27, 2009)

A look of grim determination creases Aeron's face as he brings Pelor's healing power to bear on Zirat yet again.
[sblock=OOC]Dropping _silence_ for _cure moderate wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2009)

"*Rank villain*!" Sir Merrick spins away from the thing's fetid breath, spins and brings his glaive down upon an inhuman bugbear warrior.

ooc not entirely sure how reach weapons and cover works. If I move to W67 and strike the wounded bugbear 3 does it get cover against me from bugbear 1? If so I instead want to step back to X66 and bring the glaive down on bugbear 1 to get a better chance at hitting a foe.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 28, 2009)

*Zirat*

The gladiator retreats out of the Ogre’s reach. (5 ft. step) and asks for Kord’s help in addition to the ones Pelor gave him through Aeron.

*Lay on hands for 6 hp.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2009)

Round 8

The wounded bugbear continues his pursuit of Merrick, trying to stay under the effective reach of the Knight's polearm. His tactic works as his morning star again connects solidly with the knight.

Aeron closes his eyes for a moment, as his legs nearly give way. He opens them again, and they are cold and empty. Without even looking, the Prophet grabs Zirat, and, with a word of prayer, the warrior's wounds heal further.

Ciaran grimaces as Shoon falls, quickly stepping around behind Merrick. Again snapping up his crossbow, he gets some satisfaction as the bolt takes one of the bugbears through the eye, killing it.

Deren stares in horror as the monk falls dead to the ground. Angrily, he throws a dagger at the Bugbear the felled Shoon. The blade strikes true, sinking into the meat of the brute's thigh.

Despite the pain from the morningstar strike Sir Merrick rolls with the blow again and keeps moving. He uses the momentum to step back next to Ciaran to bring his great cleaver to a position to strike down the bugbear. The glaive splits his foe's skull, and suddenly the odds are looking more in the companions' favor.

One bugbear rushes Zirat, but his morningstar clatters off the champion's armor.

_Poor fellow_ the gladiator thinks. _If I want to stay alive I must cleave my way through goblinoids._ "Die!" the gladiator calls as he slams his chain on the bugbear (#4)

The two remaining bugbears move in unison, attacking the Last Prophet. His armor and faith protect him from their blows.


*
Round 7 updated above! 


Initiative Count
21 BB1 - 5' step, morningstar vrs Merrick 19 (success), damage 8
20 Aeron - Dropping obscuring mist for cure light wounds, healing 10 points
19 BB2 - [BLINDED] ?
19 Ciaran - move, lightcrossbow vrs BB3 17 (success), damage 6
17 Deren - thrown dagger vrs BB6 21 (success), damage 5
17 Merrick - glaive vrs BB1 19 (success), damage 16
14 BB3 - 
12 BB4 - move, morningstar vrs Zirat 15 (failure)
10 Zirat - spikes chain vrs BB4 19 (success), damage 13
05 BB5 - move, morningstar vrs Aeron 15 (failure)
02 BB6 - move, morningstar vrs Aeron 16 (failure)


PC Status
Merrick 16/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r03/40
Zirat 23/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon -11, DEAD
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1 DEAD
O2 DEAD
O3 DEAD
O4 DEAD
BB1 DEAD
BB2 Blind 4/4 rounds
BB3 DEAD
BB4 -13
BB6 -5
[/sblock]

*--MAP POST--*


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 2, 2009)

Deren stares in horror as the monk falls dead to the ground.  Angrily, he throws a dagger at the Bugbear the felled Shoon.

_[Throws a dagger at BB6]_

Sorry bout not posting this weekend.  Been pretty sick recently.  Feeling a lot better today.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 3, 2009)

_Poor fellow_
The gladiator thinks
_If I want to stay alive I must cleave my way through goblinoids._

Die!
The gladiator calls as he moves forward (To T66) and tries to slam his chain on the bugbear (#4)

* MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+9, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing] Using Power attack for -2 Attack +2 damage (Included in the stats) + included bless + magic potion.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2009)

Despite the pain from the morningstar strike Sir Merrick rolls with the blow again and keeps moving. He uses the momentum to step back next to Ciaran to bring his great cleaver to a position to strike down the bugbear.

X65 and attack the bugbear at +9.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2009)

Aeron closes his eyes for a moment, as his legs nearly give way.  He opens them again, and they are cold and empty.

Without even looking, the Prophet grabs Zirat, and, with a word of prayer, the warrior's wounds heal further.
[sblock=OOC]Dropping _obscuring mist_ for _cure light wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

ROUND 9

Aeron quickly scans his still-living companions. Satisfied that none need healing at this precise moment, he brings his mace to bear on the nearest enemy. The gnoll tries to use the nearby gong for cover, but the Last Prophet still manages to score a glancing blow against the humanoid.

The bugbear that had previously been blinded comes rushing out of the side chamber he had retreated into, his weapon drawn and looking very angry.

Ciaran loads and fires another crossbow bolt at the nearest of the brutes. The bolt thunks into it's side, eliciting a yelp of pain.

Deren turns slightly to help Aeron, throwing a dagger at Aeron's target. The bugbear though jerks from the blow that Aeron just dealt to it, and the dagger slices past, missing by several inches.

Merrick steps forward, slashing his glaive in a powerful sideswipe at the nearest bugbear. It sees him coming, though, and dodges out of the way of the deadly polearm.

The bugbear facing Zirat roars and feints, but the wily gladiator avoids the attack.

_Poor fellow._ The gladiator thinks. _If I want to stay alive I must cleave my way through goblinoids._ "Die!" the gladiator calls as he tries to slam his chain on the bugbear, but it sidesteps the powerful blow.

One bugbear assaults Aeron, but is unable to penetrate his heavy armor, as the other steps toward Merrick. Dodging the warrior's deadly glaive keeps him off balance, though, and he is unable to score a hit.



*
Round 8 updated above! 


Initiative Count
20 Aeron - mace vrs BB5 18 (success), damage 6
19 BB2 - move
19 Ciaran - crossbow vrs BB6 21 (success), damage 5
17 Deren - dagger vrs BB5 "1" (failure)
17 Merrick - glaive vrs BB6 14 (failure) 
12 BB4 - 5' step, morningstar vrs Zirat 15 (failure)
10 Zirat - spiked chain vrs BB4 11 (failure)
05 BB5 - morningstar vrs Aeron 17 (failure)
02 BB6 - 5' step, morningstar vrs Merrick 8 (failure)


PC Status
Merrick 16/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r03/40
Zirat 23/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon -11, DEAD
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1 DEAD
O2 DEAD
O3 DEAD
O4 DEAD
BB1 DEAD
BB2 
BB3 DEAD
BB4 -13
BB5 -6
BB6 -10
[/sblock]

*--MAP POST--*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 10, 2009)

*Zirat*

The champion tries again to land his chain on the goblinoid brute.

* MW Spiked Chain [attack:+10, Dmg:2d4+8, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing] Using Power attack for -1 Attack +1 damage (Included in the stats) + included bless + magic potion.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

*FYI, Zirat's last attack did hit for 13 damage, I just didn't add the IC description. Oops.  *


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

*Ping! Is anyone else around?*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Another ping! I know Strahd and Voadam are both gone, but what about the rest of you?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 23, 2009)

Ciaran loads and fires another crossbow bolt at #6.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

*OOC: Welcome back, IVV.

I will update the current round shortly. I'll NPC those that haven't posted. I'd like to get this combat finished up so we can decide how to proceed forward.
*


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 23, 2009)

Aeron quickly scans his still-living companions.  Satisfied that none need healing at this precise moment, he brings his mace to bear on the nearest enemy.
[sblock=OOC]Attack 5; +6 Melee, heavy mace +1, 1d8+3, 20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 27, 2009)

Deren turns slightly to help Aeron, throwing a dagger at Aeron's target [unless dropped].


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

ROUND 10

With stoic resolution, Aeron lashes out with his mace once more. The bugbear is too slow to get his shield up, and the mace takes the creature in the face with a sickening crunch. The hairy goblin drops, unmoving.

A second bugbear attacks Zirat, but his weapon deflects harmlessly off the gladiator's armor.

Ciaran moves past Deren in an attempt to stay out of any of the bugbear's range, while reloading his crossbow.

Realizing that Sir Merrick can likely take his foe along, Deren turns to hurl a dagger at one of the bugbear's double-teaming Zirat. The blade straks past Zirat's ear, and takes the bugbear in the eye, instantly killing it!

Merrick steps backward and again slashes with his glaive, his persistence rewarded as the blade severs the enemy's head from its shoulders.

Zirat roars and chokes up on his chain, slamming it down upon the last opponent with incredible ferociousness. The weapon splits the bugbear's face and chest on its rapid descent, killing the foul-smelling brute.



*
Round 9 updated above! 

Amazing Coincidence: I rolled a "13" on the d20 for every single attack this round. That's 5 "13s" in a row. You don't see that happen very often.


Initiative Count
20 Aeron - mace vrs BB5 19 (success), damage 11
19 BB2 - move, morningstar vrs Zirat 18
19 Ciaran - move, reload
17 Deren  - thrown dagger vrs BB4 22 (success), damage 8
17 Merrick - glaive vrs BB6 21 (success), damage 15
12 BB4 
10 Zirat - [PA3] spiked chain vrs BB2 21 (success), damage 18
05 BB5 
02 BB6 


PC Status
Merrick 16/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r03/40
Zirat 23/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon -11, DEAD
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Player's No Look]
O1 DEAD
O2 DEAD
O3 DEAD
O4 DEAD
BB1 DEAD
BB2 DEAD
BB3 DEAD
BB4 DEAD
BB5 DEAD
BB6 DEAD
[/sblock]

*--MAP POST--*


----------



## Dichotomy (May 1, 2009)

With stoic resolution, Aeron lashes out with his mace once more.
[sblock=OOC]Attack 5 again; +6 Melee, heavy mace +1, 1d8+3, 20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

*Just a ping for anyone else that wants to roleplay their own PCs...next post from me will either be tonight/tomorrow, and I'll be NPCing anyone who hasn't posted.*


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

Combat is over. While the slain bodies of four ogres and a half-dozen bugbears is a great victory for you in your battles against the forces of Elemental Evil, your fallen companion shows the cost of such victories.

As your rapid pulses and heavy breathing slow as you recover from the effort of the battle, the quiet slowly returns. If the sounds of your battle and the ringing gong has alerted any other Temple forces, they are not yet near enough to be heard.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

*OOC: 850 XPs awarded, which by my count brings you to 7350 each. Updated in the Rogue's Gallery.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 4, 2009)

Ciaran sniffs the air in calculated fury. "We must regroup. Understand what we search this fetid place for. And, find a place to recuperate."


----------



## Dog Moon (May 5, 2009)

After confirming that the monk is truly dead and not simply unconscious, Deren says: "We should return to town and see if there's anyone capable of bringing Shoon back from the dead.  We have already lost one comrade and had another bard-napped.  I would hate to lose another."


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

*"We have barely begun our day"* says Merrick, his silver eyes sweeping the bodies of the dead, seemingly ignoring his own wounds. *"Should we not press the assault while our presence is still unknown?"[/color]




PC Status
Merrick 16/31
Aeron 29/31
Zirat 23/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon -11, DEAD
*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2009)

We should.
Zirat agrees with Merrick.
Leave him, we cannot help him, the soul belongs now to the creator, unless sinister forces that dwell here already stole it. We we’ll bury him when we’ll get out. Spread out and search the room. We don’t want to be caught off guard.
With that, the Gladiator takes the gong’s stick and shutter it.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Sir Merrick turns to Aeron. *"Prophet, your wand? Zirat and I are both in need of a spot of healing, it would seem."*


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

The Last Prophet uses his wand to treat Merrick and Zirat, and they are shortly feeling much recovered from the battle. Then they spread out to help Deren and Ciaran search the side chambers from which the ogres and bugbears had come.



*Aeron, please deduct 2 charges from wand of lesser vigor, dropping it to 43 charges. Thanks! I'll get the next IC post up tonight with the results of the search.

PC Status
Merrick 27/31
Aeron 29/31
Zirat 34/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20
Shoon -11, DEAD
*


----------



## Dichotomy (May 6, 2009)

After healing Sir Merrick and Zirat, Aeron apparently ignores the others as he goes to Shoon's side.  He says a short prayer to the god they both shared and closes the monk's eyes.

Aeron then stands and addresses the others.  "Ciaran and Deren are right.  We cannot stay here.  We have no idea how large this place is.  We have no idea how many more defenders it has.  But I know this, I do not have the power to get us through another battle even close to that one.  And I know, as well, that I do not have the will to do it.  My heart is heavy and weary, and I no longer see the path ahead.  I thought Pelor would see us through, but that was excessive pride, not faith.  I will not see another of us fall today, and if the only way I can ensure that is by not following you, that is what I shall do."

The Last Prophet looks around, as if to get his bearings on where the group is in this terrible place.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

You quickly set about searching the area, and looting the bodies of the fallen. In the pouches and purses and pockers of your enemy you find a small sum of coins (all types) and a few ornamental and semi-precious gemstones. 


Working through the rooms in a clockwise motion, you search each one, though none of them are all that interesting:

A fire still burns merrily in the hearth of the northeastern chamber as you search its rougly furnished interior. You notice the walls of this room are covered with mosaics, all depicting strange and depraved scenes. The floor too is mosaic, though it is covered with many ill-cured skins and hides. Some piles of bedding, some furniture, a few cookpots and a keg of ale round out the rooms contents.

The southeastern room is unlit, though torches sit unlit in wall brackets. The stone is a dull ochre color, with a high arched ceiling. A large iron brazier heats the chamber, a a large wooden table and pair of benches sit near the south wall. Three piles of bedding and a couple of chairs. During the search, though, Deren finds a secret door in the east wall, triggered by pressing a small catch on the wall.

The southwestern room is similar to the one to the southeast, but with mottled rust and moss green stonework. A cabinet reveals some edible foodstuffs: Dry biscuits, a wheel of sharp cheese and some smoked meat. A few bottles of wine finish off the selection. In one corner of the room though is a javelin of very fine make, its shaft carved with the ancient glyphs symbolizing lightning.

The northwestern room, the lair of the armored brute, is furnished much the same as the others. A huge pile of bedding, a table, several chairs, an unlit fireplace, a keg of ale, and a large iron bound chest. The mosaics here show are just as sick and twisted as the others, but also show strange, almost humanoid fungal growths, which is something you've not seen elsewhere. Deren sets to work on the chest, finding no traps, and after working the lock for several minutes manages to get the thing open. Within are several heavy sacks of coin, a small pouch of gemstones, and four potions in a leather carrying harness.


*This assumes no interest in any of the normal weapons or armor:

Loot Found
PP: 76
GP: 1279
SP: 1455
CP: 2612
3 carnelians (40gp value each)
15 miscellaneous agates (10gp value each)
3 bloodstones (60gp value each)
4 citrines (50gp value each)
2 iolites (70gp valueeach)
1 tourmaline (120gp value)
Electrum armband (30gp value)
Silver belt buckle (15gp value)
Gold ring set w/bloodstone (65gp value)
Javelin of Lightning
Silver skull cloak clasp (value 35gp)
Potion of Darkvision
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
Potion of Bull's Strength
Potion of Blur*


--MAP POST--


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 8, 2009)

*Zirat*

Turning to the prophet the champion of Kord says.
We cannot risk confronting the wizard again, especially while we are carrying a body. We have better chance with wandering Goblinoids 
Nodding to the rooms he add
We can stash the bodies in one room and bar it, the we can bar ourselves in one of the rooms, there is plenty of food and wine and the place seems to be quite. Maybe Deren can scout ahead and tell us if danger waits behind the corner.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

Merrick eyes the blood splattered central chamber as Zirat speaks. *"We can certainly hide the bodies, but if anyone passes this way, they are certain to notice a battle has taken place."* He thumps his glaive on the ground and ponders a moment. *"We can retreat, or proceed on. Or perhaps...we could try the secret door that Deren has found? Perhaps it leads somewhere that we would be safe?"*


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

The knight looks around at all of his companions, his silvery eyes flashing. *"Well? What say you? We can't just stand here all day."*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 9, 2009)

"Then we head back," Ciaran responds. "Aeron has already stated his preference, we have one dead member, and we need to figure out our next step from here. Down in the belly of the beast is not the right place for that."


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

You gather your loot and your companion's remains, and begin your withdrawal from the Temple. Reaching the dust and cobweb strewn chamber, you turn your attention to the trapdoor that leads to the exit...only to find that it won't budge at all. Deren quickly checks it, and is left shaking his head. There is no reason that the trapdoor shouldn't open, unless magic was perhaps used to secure it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 10, 2009)

I hate to think that the wizard gave us a way through just to trap us.
Zirat tries to budge it, but he tries to be quite, not wanting to attract any attention.
Ciaran, any magic on the door?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 12, 2009)

"If this is our fell friend again," Ciaran observes, "then the magic on the door is not our problem."

Ciaran starts to chant as he circles the room. What other surprises lurk in the shadows?

(OOC: Cast _Detect Magic_ and scan the room.)

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2009)

[sblock=For IVV]
Nothing in the room radiates magic except for the trapdoor, which is radiating a Faint Abjuration. It appears to be an _Arcane Lock_ spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2009)

Sir Merrick stows the javelin with the lightning glyph in his javelin case. "*Very well. We will need to cut our way out or find a bolt hole and secure ourselves. What magics do we have left besides the healing wand? We still have caltrops. And we have our blades. So be it.*"


----------



## Dog Moon (May 13, 2009)

Deren grins, though it is forced.  "We'll make them rue the day they locked us in here, eh?" he says, trying to not act as though desperation were beginning to slowly seep into his mind.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 13, 2009)

Aeron motions as if about to throw his mace to the floor.  But the cleric stops himself, pauses for a deep breath, and turns to Ciaran.  In a voice of forced calm, he asks, "Is there anything there?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 13, 2009)

"Surprisingly, just the trap door..."


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

*PING...actions?*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 15, 2009)

Ciaran thinks a moment, then continues:

"Someone, please help me fetch an ogre. This trap door may be closed to us, but let's be sure it's closed to them, as well."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 15, 2009)

Now that is a good idea ... and Ogre body on the trap door
Zirat replies to the mage.
Bursting the trap door will alert the evil demon conjurer, so the wise decision is to block it.
Turning to Sir Merrick, the champion say
We should station ourselves somewhere, taking the wine and food from the brute’s room. 
Deren, you said something about a secret door over there. We can check what lies behind the door, maybe a hidden route for another exit.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

While Merrick and Strahd drag an ogre's body to be placed over the trapdoor, leaving a trail of blood behind them, Ciaran directs their action and Aeron goes about gathering some of the edible food and drink. Deren triggers the secret door to reveal a dark corridor beyond, ending in a blank stone wall. The halfling is relatively certain that there is another secret portal in that wall.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 15, 2009)

Yes, yes he is.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

The secret passage is fairly small, maybe ten feet by fifteen...but large enough for the five of you to rest in should you choose to do so. Deren finds the catch to the secret door at the far end, and then spends several minutes with his ear against the door.

He can hear something large moving on the other side; whether it is another ogre or something else, he can't tell.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

---MAP POST---


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 16, 2009)

Let me “smell” him
The champion say as he takes a swig from the wine

*Detect evil.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Zirat can feel one faint evil presence in the immediate vicinity beyond the door.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 17, 2009)

There is one evil figure behing the secret door
The champion whisper
Ciaran
He turns to the mage
Do you have anything in your sleeve to see or fool the creature


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

While you are discussing the creature beyond the secret door, Deren suddenly hears voices from back out in the corridor. He hurridly shushes you all, and you all quiet down to listen. 

You make make our two distinct voices, raised loud as in argument. Ciaran notes that they are speaking giantish, though he cannot make out the words, yet...but the voices seem to be coming from the passage south of the "chamber of eyes" and seem to be getting closer.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

*OOC: You estimate you have perhaps 10-20 seconds (2-3 rounds) before whatever the voices are pass the door to the chamber you are in and will spot you.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 17, 2009)

"Nothing right now," Ciaran whispers to Zirat. "Given time to study, I could assume the appearance of one of the enemy, perhaps _charm_ them."


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2009)

<after looking at the map>

Sir Merrick quietly takes Ciaran and pushes him into the secret door chamber then enters and closes the door quietly behind him so that no party member will be apparent to thos in the hall who are approaching. He then awaits, ready to strike should the door be opened.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

The stone portal swivels closed with a low rumble, and Merrick can only hope that whatever is coming down the hall doesn't hear the sound. And thus you wait, your weapons ready.

A few moments later you hear a loud bellow from beyond the wall; apparently the bodies have been found. The next several minutes go by nervously, but the wall doesn't open, and you hear no further sounds from beyond the wall.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 20, 2009)

Well, they found the bodies, who ever they are ... but now they think that we fled. Maybe they will advance to the entrances of the area, leaving the middle part unguarded.
Zirat whispers. 
We can rest here for a while, and take out leave to the other room later.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

*OOC: Anything else, or are you just going to rest in this chamber?*


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

After maybe a quarter hour of sitting in the dark, cold cell that is the secret passage, you hear more noise outside to the west. Obviously, whoever found the site of your battle has returned with additional forces to investigate the scene.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 28, 2009)

"Monsters..." Ciaran whispers. "I say we should get into the next chamber silently, and that means taking out whatever's there. Deren, you and I should scout ahead."


----------



## Dog Moon (May 28, 2009)

Deren looks back towards the wall of which behind is a large group of enemies.  Glancing towards Ciaran, he nods, and then takes a deep breath in preparation for heading in the opposite direction.


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

*Next IC post will be up tonight.*


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2009)

"*Still only one figure ahead? Has he moved?" *Sir Merrick whispers to Zirat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 30, 2009)

Zirat tries to _"feel"_ what lies behind the other side of the secret door.

*Detect Evil


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

*Sorry, fell asleep early last night! *

Zirat's power no longer registers an evil presence beyond the barrier. Perhaps with the alarm raised, whatever it was went elsewhere? Deren moves to trigger the secret door, as you wait to see what lies beyond.

*I'll have another post up in a few...need to update the map.*


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

*FYI, my last map was a bit off, so I updated this one...mainly it just affected the shape/size of the secret corridor! Sorry!!!*


This relatively bare chamber reeks of troll-stank. The floor is covered with a filthy litter of dung, gnawed bones, bits of moldy cloth and other trash. A large pile of the refuse appears to serve as a sleeping area or nest for the room's occupant. An iron hook protrudes from one wall, upon which hangs a large metal key.


---MAP POST---


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 31, 2009)

Someone is messy over here...
Zirat say to himself
He takes the key and hand it to Deren, the little man got an eye for locks and doors it seems. Zirat goes to the other door and tries to see if there is any presence of evil behind it.

*Detect evil


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2009)

Zirat calls upon his divine powers, and feels the presence of four evil beings in the space beyond the door.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ping!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2009)

Four evil being behind this one
Zirat whisper and nods to the door


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 3, 2009)

Ciaran loads his crossbow and prepares for battle.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

*Bump.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

*Am I going to have to recruit some new blood to get this game back on track? It seems like only a couple people are interested in continuing? *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope we can take'em by force.
Zirat say.

*Dichotomy is MIA. I think the rest are playing.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

*OOC: Give me some action, Strahd! Charge into the next room. Right now you guys are jsut standing around talking and waiting. *


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2009)

*Right. Charge!*

Seeing only one way forward Sir Merrick says decisively "*Zirat and I lead, Hit hard and swift. No battle cries.*" Sir Merrick kicks in the door and charges in, laying about with his glaive at the first being he sees.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 6, 2009)

*(OOC: Thanks. Ciaran can't do the honors without Shoon to egg him on anymore...)*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait for me.
Zirat steps into the room with Merrick


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 6, 2009)

Deren follows the example, jumping into the room and launching a dagger at the nearest foe.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

*OOC: Sweet. I'll get the next post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Your party busts through the door and into the large, hexagonal chamber beyond, but you have little time to take in the details. Standing guard are four monsterous trolls; each wears "armor" crafted of bone and leather, but not a single one bears a weapon...for their claws and teeth look deadly enough!

*"Fire flasks Deren!"* Sir Merrick commands in a hiss as he charges forward taking on the far troll next to the open doorway, cutting a path to escape up and out. His glaive strikes true, but has little force behind it.

Aeron calls upon the aid of Pelor, asking him to bless the company's endeavors against the forces of darkness. His companions feel a calm and focus come over them.

Deren nods as he reaches for his pack. He pauses for a moment as he realizes he doesn't have any flasks of fire. "I don't have any!" he calls back, followed quickly by, "Wait found them." Grabbing a flask, he chucks it at the nearest Troll, striking it in the face, causing it to scream in pain.

Ciaran curses. "More?" We must find a way to get past these guards, Ciaran thinks, as he fires his crossbow at Deren's target. His bolt grazes the troll's muscular green-grey thigh.

Zirat charge the same Troll Merrick just sliced. His chain slashes a wound down the side of the troll.

*SURPRISE ROUND FOR THE PCs! 

Merrick - powerful charge, glaive vrs T3 22 (hit), damage 8 (ugh, rolled two 1s for your damage)
Aeron - cast bless
Deren - alchemist fire vrs T1 11 (hit - thankfully they were flatfooted at this point), damage 7 (1+6 sneak attack)
Ciaran - crossbow vrs T1 22 (hit), damage 3
Zirat - charge, spiked chain vrs T3 24 (hit), damage 10


PC Status
Merrick 27/31
Aeron 29/31
Zirat 34/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20

Opponent Status
T1 -10 (7 fire)
T3 -18
*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

--- MAP POST ---

*Please note, Merrick and Zirat's positions are actually reversed on this map. I'll fix that on the next one. *


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2009)

Charge T3. Powerfully.

"*Fire flasks Deren!" *Sir Merrick commands in a hiss as he charges forward taking on the far troll next to the open doorway, cutting a path to escape up and out.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Aeron calls upon the aid of Pelor, asking him to bless the company's endeavors against the forces of darkness.

*Cast bless

[sblock=Spells Readied]
Spells Prepared
0th- detect magic, guidance x 4
1st- bless, bless, disrupt undead (D), obscuring mist, protection from evil
2nd- bless weapon (D), shatter, silence, spiritual weapon
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 9, 2009)

Deren nods as he reaches for his pack.  He pauses for a moment as he realizes he doesn't have any flasks of fire.  "I don't have any!" he calls back, followed quickly by, "Wait found them."  Grabbing a flask, he chucks it at the nearest Troll.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 10, 2009)

Ciaran curses. "More?"

_We must find a way to get past these guards,_ Ciaran thinks, as he fires his crossbow at Deren's target.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 10, 2009)

Zirat charge the same Troll Merrick just sliced.

[sblock=action] attack:+11, Dmg:2d4+5, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

COMBAT, ROUND 1

Deren grabs the other flask from his pack. Unfortunately, though he'd forgotten about these two, he had hoped he had forgotten about maybe a dozen more, but alas! that was not meant to be. "I'm out after this!" he calls back as he throws his other one at the same Troll. It strikes true, and the troll roars in pain and bats at the flames with its clawed hands.

Sir Merrick moves a little closer to the exit, making room for the others to follow then spins and brings his glaive down upon the wounded troll again. He hisses "Again Deren!" and wishes he had gotten more flasks for the mage and the Prophet. "Four trolls." He curses. His aim with his glaive is dead on and he strike, and the troll staggers, going to one knee beneath the force of the knight's blow. The troll bellows in rage and fights back, leaving bloody claw and bite wounds upon the knight's body.

Aeron rushes out of the first room and past the nearest troll, stopping after running up a couple of steps to shout back at you. "Hurry it up! We must escape them."

The flaming troll claws at its head and shoulders, trying to put out the flames, but to no avail...it continues to burn.

Seeing the nearest troll distracted by the alchemist's fire, and hearing Aeron's call, Ciaran bolts for the relative safety of the stairs, rushing past his companion and almost gaining the landing where the stairs turn to head north.

The other two trolls move in on Zirat, slashing at him with their claws, but somehow the wily gladiator dodges and dances to avoids those deadly implements.

Zirat steps closer to the exit and slams his own weapon down on the wounded troll, cutting another ragged wound across the brutes chest.


*

Initiative Count
18 - Deren: thrown alchemist fire vrs T1 23 (success), damage 8 (6 fire + 2 sneak atack)
18 - Merrick: 5' step, glaive vrs T3 Natural 20 (threat), confirm 22 (critical), damage 36
14 - Troll 3: claw 1 vrs Merrick 22 (hit), damage 8; claw 2 vrs Merrick 14 (miss), bite vrs Merrick 18 (hit), damage 6; regenerates 3 (all non fire damage).
13 - Aeron: double move, draws AoO from T1
08 - Troll 1: AoO vrs Aeron 18 (miss); full-round action to estinguish flames, Ref save vrs DC15 6 (fail), takes 3 more fire damage; regenerates 5
08 - Troll 2: move, claw vrs Zirat 19 (miss)
06 - Ciaran: double move
06 - Troll 3: move, claw vrs 17 (miss)
04 - Zirat: 5' step, spiked chain vrs T3 20 (success), damage 10


PC Status
Merrick 13/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r1/40
Zirat 34/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20

Opponent Status
T1 -18 (18 fire)
T3 -59 
*

--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Voadam (Jun 10, 2009)

Sir Merrick moves a little closer to the exit, making room for the others to follow then spins and brings his glaive down upon the wounded troll again. He hisses "*Again Deren!"* and wishes he had gotten more flasks for the mage and the Prophet. "*Four trolls*." He curses.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

*I'm sure it doesn't make any difference, but I figured the troll-reek and the fact that Zirat detected four evil beings beyond the door would have given the four troll thing away.  *


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 10, 2009)

Deren grabs the other flask from his pack.  Unfortunately, though he'd forgotten about these two, he had hoped he had forgotten about maybe a dozen more, but alas! that was not meant to be.  "I'm out after this!" he calls back as he throws his other one at the same Troll.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

*OOC: Next post will be up tonight; I was waiting on Strahd, but I'll just NPC Zirat for the round.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2009)

Zirat will swing his chain, while taking a 5ft. step toward the exit


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

*Ciaran Ap'Callain - NPC'd by Rhun*

Seeing the nearest troll distracted by the alchemist's fire, and hearing Aeron's call, Ciaran bolts for the relative safety of the stairs, rushing past his companion and almost gaining the landing where the stairs turn to head north.


*Double move

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray 
[/sblock]*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

COMBAT, ROUND 2

Deren pauses as he suddenly realizes he is all alone with the Trolls between him and the exit. Desperately, he grabs his handful of worthless glass beads and hurls them across the room. "Take these gems and leave us alone!" he cries, hoping they believe his bluff, as he flees after his friends.

Sir Merrick slashes the heavily wounded troll and steps closer to the Prophet. "Zirat, Deren, Move out now! Prophet, healing! Ciaran, be ready with caltrops!" The great troll, having taken so much damage, collapses from the powerful strike of the knight's polearm. Its wounds continue to knit together, though, even from where it lays unmoving on the ground.

The flaming troll is distracted by the burning alchemist fire, and continues batting at the flames, ignoring your troop. It appears to get the flames batted out this time around, though, taking no further damage for the fiery liquid.

The two other dangerous trolls fall for Deren's ruse, dropping to the ground to grasp at the spilling "gemstones."

Ciaran moves to the far side of the landing, and ensures the way is clear up the rest of the stairs. He pulls a bag of caltrops and readies to throw it, waiting for Merrick to give the word.

"Save yourselves, " calls the champion to Aeron and Ciaran. "Deren hurry!" With that, the gladiator slams his chain into the closest standing troll, and moves to flee.


*

Initiative Count
18 - Deren: fling glass beads, bluff check 17 (I added +2 bonus for a "prop"); move
18 - Merrick: glaive vrs T3 19 (hit), damage 15; 5' step
14 - Troll 3: [UNCONSCIOUS] sense motive 16 (fail), regenerate 5
13 - Aeron: 5' step, drop bless weapon for cure moderate wounds on Merrick, healing 14
08 - Troll 1: (doesn't care about gems...is on fire and is more concerned with that), full-round action to estinguish flames, Ref save vrs DC15 20 (success), unable to regenerate fire damage
 08 - Troll 2: sense motive 10 (fail), goes for "gems"
06 - Ciaran: move, draw/ready caltrops
06 - Troll 4: sense motive 14 (fail), goes for "gems"
04 - Zirat: spiked chain vrs T1 27 (hit), damage 10; move


PC Status
Merrick 27/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r3/40
Zirat 34/40
Deren 25/25
Ciaran 20/20

Opponent Status
T1 -28 (18 fire)
T3 -69 [UNCONSCIOUS]
*

--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 16, 2009)

Save yourselves.
Calls the champion to Aeron and Ciaran
Deren hurry!
With that, the gladiator tries to swing his way through the Troll on the left (T3)

[sblock=action]
Attack T3 – move to AC78 (I will get the AoO)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *I'm sure it doesn't make any difference, but I figured the troll-reek and the fact that Zirat detected four evil beings beyond the door would have given the four troll thing away.  *




If I hadn't missed that post in reading the thread too quickly it would have been a dead giveaway.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

Sir Merrick slashes the heavily wounded troll and steps closer to the Prophet. "*Zirat, Deren, Move out now! Prophet, healing! Ciaran, be ready with caltrops!*"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 17, 2009)

Deren pauses as he suddenly realizes he is all alone with the Trolls between him and the exit.  Desperately, he grabs his handful of worthless glass beads and hurls them across the room.  "Take these gems and leave us alone!" he cries, hoping they believe his bluff, as he flees after his friends.

[Tumbling at +6 if necessary]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

*OOC: So not only does Deren only have a +6 to tumble, his bluff is +0? LOL.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

*Aeron "The Last Prophet" - NPC'd by Rhun*

Aeron steps toward Merrick, laying a hand on the knight and channeling Pelor's healing strength into his bruised and battered body.



*5' step, drop bless weapon for cure moderate wounds, healing Merrick 14 points 

[sblock=Spells Readied]
Spells Prepared
0th- detect magic, guidance x 4
1st- bless, bless, disrupt undead (D), obscuring mist, protection from evil
2nd- bless weapon (D), shatter, silence, spiritual weapon
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

*Ciaran Ap'Callan - NPC'd by Rhun*

Ciaran moves to the far side of the landing, and ensures the way is clear up the rest of the stairs. He pulls a bag of caltrops and readies to throw it, waiting for Merrick to give the word.


*Move, draw/ready caltrops

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray 
[/sblock]*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

COMBAT, ROUND 3

"Torch him Zirat! Move out Prophet!" Sir Merrick withdraws down the corridor urging the cleric to escape.

Deren steps away from the two Trolls whom he hopes aren't paying any attention to him and then dashes towards the steps. While the two going after the 'gemstones' don't pay the halfling any heed, the burnt trolls slams a claw into the halfling.

Aeron withdraws, rushing past his companions and further up the stairs into darkness.

The trolls moves under the archway of the room's entrance, setting his foot upon the stairs, and slashes Zirat with a deadly claw. The strike is solid, and the Champion feels the blow bruise skin and muscle beneath his armor.

Ciaran waits for his companions to pass.

Zirat takes the fire flask and hurls it on the the Troll that just extinguished himself.
He then steps to the side and away. The troll again blazes up, allowing Zirat to move away from it.



*Round 2 updated above.

Initiative Count
18 - Deren: move, provokes AoO from T1
18 - Merrick: withdraw
14 - Troll 3: [UNCONSCIOUS] regenerate 5
13 - Aeron: withdraw
08 - Troll 1: AoO vrs Deren 22 (hit), damage 7; move, claw vrs Zirat 21 (hit), damage 8
 08 - Troll 2: pick up "gemstones"
06 - Ciaran: delay
06 - Troll 4: pick up "gemstones" 
04 - Zirat: alchemist fire vrs T1 18 (success), damage 6


PC Status
Merrick 27/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r4/40
Zirat 26/40
Deren 18/25
Ciaran 20/20

Opponent Status
T1 -34 (24 fire)
T3 -64 [UNCONSCIOUS]
*

--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2009)

"*Torch him Zirat! Move out Prophet!" *Sir Merrick withdraws down the corridor urging the cleric to escape.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 17, 2009)

Deren steps away from the two Trolls whom he hopes aren't paying any attention to him and then dashes towards the steps.

Deren takes a 5' step into AG 77 and then, provoking from T1, moves 20 feet to AC 77.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2009)

Zirat takes the fire flask and hurls it on the the Troll that just extinguished himself.
He then steps to the side and away.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2009)

As everyone starts their escape Sir Merrick commands "*Now Ciaran!"* to lay down a field of caltrops to cover their escape. sir Merrick mentally notes where his fire flask is in preparation of leaving a flaming hallway to deter the pursuing trolls.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 19, 2009)

Once everyone passes by, Ciaran drops the caltrops and continues to bring up the rear.

*OOC: Drop caltrops, move up the stairs, ready Obscuring Mist.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

*Aeron, the Last Prophet - NPC'd by Rhun*

Aeron withdraws, rushing past his companions and further up the stairs into darkness.


*OOC: Withdraw*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

COMBAT, ROUND 4

[PENDING DEREN, CIARAN, MERRIC]



*Round 3 updated above.

Assuming Deren moves past Ciaran, Ciaran acts on initiative count 18.

Initiative Count
18 - Deren:
18 - Ciaran:
18 - Merrick:
14 - Troll 3: 
13 - Aeron:
08 - Troll 1: 
08 - Troll 2: 
06 - Troll 4:  
04 - Zirat: 


PC Status
Merrick 27/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r4/40
Zirat 26/40
Deren 18/25
Ciaran 20/20

Opponent Status
T1 -34 (24 fire)
T3 -64 [UNCONSCIOUS]
*

--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2009)

Zirat follow the others. hoping the Troll will step on the caltrops


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2009)

"*Move out, let's go, let's go."*

Sir Merrick hustles the party on up and out.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 23, 2009)

Deren runs as fast as his little legs will take him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 23, 2009)

Ciaran casts Obscuring Mist, hopefully covering the caltrops, and heads up the stairs with everyone else.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 23, 2009)

Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria, pauses on the stairs to allow his fleeing comrades to rush past him.  Briefly assessing each as they rush past, Aeron intones the breathy prayer of a minor healing spell should anyone be profusely bleeding.  

_"Pater noster, qui es in cælis,
sanctificetur nomen tuum;
adveniat regnum tuum;
fiat voluntas tua,
sicut in caelo et in terra..."_


[sblock=Actions]Delay to last on initiative (after Zirat) and ready a _Cure Minor_ in place of one of Aeron's four prepared _Guidance_ spells.  Will cast _Cure Minor_ on anyone who looks to be in bad shape--if no one is desperate for healing, Aeron will continue to withdraw.  Continue to retreat if everyone makes it out alive. 20 foot standard movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2009)

Sir Merrick scans the new room quickly with his darkvision.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

*As noted in the OOC thread, sorry for the delays. I'll get the next IC post up tomorrow. Thanks for your patience.*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2009)

Ciaran's obscuring mist fills the troll's chamber and the stairwell, and you can hear the angry shout's of the trolls below you. You all withdraw up the stairs and around the corner, only to be faced with...a dead end.


*OOC: We're not technically out of combat rounds at this point...so I'm keeping track of things in the background. But I figured this would be an easier way of getting us back on track. You are all currently on the Level 2 map.


PC Status
Merrick 27/31
Aeron 29/31, bless r5/40
Zirat 26/40
Deren 18/25
Ciaran 20/20

--- MAP POST ---*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 4, 2009)

Aeron finishes his prayer of healing and, seeing that Zirat is the most injured of the bunch, reaches out to lightly touch the warrior for a small bit of healing.  After quickly tending Zirat, Aeron hisses at Deren.  _"Get us out of here!  There's bound to be a door there--though by our ill-fated luck of late, it's likely hidden."_  Aeron moves up the stairs to make room for Merrick.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _cure minor_ on Zirat.  Free action talk to Deren.  Move to X74, if possible (trying to get out of the way to make room for front-line fighters).[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 4, 2009)

Zirat nods to Aeron and calls
Deren hurry!
He then position himself at the rear, waiting for the Trolls to come.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 5, 2009)

_Delaying tactics,_ Ciaran thinks. 

He reaches into his pouch, pulling up a sunrod. He strikes it against the ground, casts _Mage Hand_, and tosses the sunrod down the stairs, swinging it about with the spell. He only hopes that distracts them for a moment longer as the others do their job.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2009)

Deren stops right at the edge of the wall, his mouth opening ever so slightly in shock.  Snapping out of it, he nods in the Gladiator's direction as he quickly gets to work.  "Don't fail me now," he prays to his Goddess as he searches the wall for the secret door.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2009)

"*Help us look Prophet."* Sir Merrick peers around with his darkvision.

Aid another search check +0.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

With Merrick's help (12 vrs DC10), Deren manages to find the catch and trigger the secret door (Deren search 19, +2 from Aid Another = 21). The wall opens, and you rush into the chamber beyond, slamming the secret door shut behind you.

*Map & more coming shortly.*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

The door slams shut on the roars and growls of the trolls below, the thick stone cutting off their sounds completely. You find yourselves in a massive octogonal chamber. Illumination seems to spring from everywhere...the ceiling, the walls, the floor, bathing the room in a milky radiance that gives the place a dim and eerie glow.

The floor of the place, upon which you stand, is about 15' below the main entrances to the room. Short, broad steps lead up to those polished brass portals. The ceiling vaults to a hieght of some forty feet above your heads. The stone of the chamber is of polished grey stone with whorls of glittering mica, and a swirling, eddying, softly glowing mist covers the floor.

In the center of the area is a great peirced square of bronze, ten feet to a side, set in a circular pit some five feet in depth. In the ceiling above the pit is a twenty foot diamet shaft leading upwards into darkness, mimicing the circular pit below it. Just to the south of the pit is a large slab of alabaster, eight feet long by two feet wide, and four feet in hieght. Atop it sets a pair of knives and a large bowl, all crafted of fine crystal. Flanking the pit are two crystal braziers, suspended from silver tripods on silver chains. Each gives off a faint, sickly smelling perfumed smoke.

The doors to the north is different from the others. More massive than the others and crafted of bronze instead of brass, these doors are chained, barred and locked, and silvery runes burn and writhe upon the portals' surface.



--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 9, 2009)

Sacrificing chamber?
The gladiator asks a rhetoric question
Magic protects the doors from letting people to pass out or in.
Zirat goes to the pit and peeks inside.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 13, 2009)

Aeron stands awestruck for a moment, his sense overloaded with the cloying scent of thick incense.  Fumbling to regain himself, the priest quickly casts _detect magic_, aiming first for the writhing set of runes upon the bronze doors.  "Let us see what we shall need to most strongly avoid," Aeron whispers, an eyebrow pricked.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2009)

Sir Merrick says "*Take the knives and bowl, deny them their ritual tools and lets be off. Deren, listen at the Eastern doors, if nothing we'll move out that way.*"


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 15, 2009)

Deren breaths a sigh of relief as the doors close behind them and then looks around, shivering slightly at the thought of this being a sacrificial chamber.  That sort of thing did not sit well with him.

He turns to Merrick just as he begins exploring the room.  With a nod, he goes to the eastern door, hoping that his hearing will be good enough to hear what might be beyond the door.

[If nothing, he'll check out the other doors too, assuming there's time]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

*OOC: How long are you planning on staying in the room? It sounds like you may be under the assumption that the trolls won't be able to follow you through the door? *


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: How long are you planning on staying in the room? It sounds like you may be under the assumption that the trolls won't be able to follow you through the door? *




If Deren hears nothing else on the other side I want to keep moving away and out and up.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

*Okay, good deal. If I don't get the next IC up tonight, it will be this weekend.*


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 17, 2009)

Voadam said:


> If Deren hears nothing else on the other side I want to keep moving away and out and up.




That's fine.  Thus the 'assuming theres time' disclaimer in my above post.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2009)

"*We keep moving out and up. We need to keep one step ahead of those trolls. Ciaran, take the crystal but leave the silver. Quickly people, let's go.*"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 21, 2009)

Ciaran thinks a moment about the crystal tools; what could they be used for? *OOC: Knowledge (Arcana) +11*

Ciaran waits for everyone to get by the eastern door, grabs the paraphernalia, and leaves.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Ciaran is fairly certain that the knives and bowls are used to collect blood for sacrifice to the dark powers of Elemental Evil.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 22, 2009)

Then they are taken.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 2, 2009)

Aeron casts a regretful look around the chamber, trying to discern what's magic and what's not, as the rest of the group flees.  Not wanting to be left behind with a pack of trolls at his heels, however, the Prophet at last clambers after the others after sparing a final backward glance into the room, still hoping to discern which elements bear the mark of magic.

[sblock=OOC]Last round, I'd cast detect magic in the room to try to figure out what was magical, which I was hoping would indicate which way we should avoid.  I haven't received an answer (I don't think).  If there's no time for the spell because we're running away, Aeron will follow the others and will ditch his spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

*OOC: FYI, I plan to get the game back on track this weekend. *


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Aeron's detect magic spell reveals that the entire chamber radiates magic, with certain items radiating a more power dweomer. The altar, the bronze square, and the braziers seem to be the strongest, with the exception of the massive, rune-etched doors to the north.

Deren hears nothing from behind the doors to the east. Merrick follows after the halfling, ready to lead the way from the chamber.

Zirat sees nothing in the pit, besides the large bronze cube, of course. The mist collects thickly in the pit, so if something does lie below, it is obscured by the fog.

Ciaran moves toward the altar, and is almost there when you all hear the thump of the trolls beating against the secret door.


*Actions?*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2009)

"*Through the door now*." Sir Merrick orders as he leads the party onward. "*Make sure to shut it*." he hisses over his shoulder. The knight peers ahead with his celestial darkvision his glaive ready to cleave asunder any threat they come upon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 10, 2009)

"Stay away from the doors to the north!" Aaron whispers, loud enough to be heard by the others.  "They're laden with magic.  The altar, too.  And the bronze square and the braziers.  The whole confounded chamber!"  The priest becomes restless with nervous energy, anxious to flee the room now that he's aware of the depth and breadth of the ill feeling that resides here.

Aeron jumps at the banging of the trolls and hustles for the east door, hoping Deren finds a way through soon.

[sblock=OOC]Dropping detect magic.  Aid another, to help Deren get through the east door.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 11, 2009)

Does the eastern door open easily?  Deren is gonna try to open it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 13, 2009)

Zirat goes to help Deren


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

Deren, Merrick and Zirat push open the heavy eastern doors. Aeron follows, and Ciaran comes after, abadoning his idea of swiping the evil altar vessels as the troll's pound on the door behind the group.

You find yourselves in a twenty foot wide hall, painted with scenes of gross evil, death and destruction. Some scenes depict groups of worshippers and their sacrificial captives, each group being led by robed clerics. The death and destruction show in the scenes seem to come in three different forms: fire, air, and water.




--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2009)

Where is the earth?
Zirat say without even being care.
He leads the group to the left and first turn to the right


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

Following Zirat, you head down the first corridor on the right hand side. After a short way, you see the area ahead of you is blocked by heavy curtains black curatins depicting flames and death in oranges, reds and golds. Muffled voices come from the area beyond the curtains.



--- MAP POST ---


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 17, 2009)

Aeron silently taps Zirat on the shoulder, indicating a strong desire to turn around and head in another direction.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 18, 2009)

Ciaran nods in agreement with Aeron.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

Realizing the sorry state of your party at the given time, you backtrack down the hallway, away from the curtains and the voices beyond. Back in the wide, decorate hall you can continue north, or perhaps move through the other set of massive doors in the east wall.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

*OOC: Bump. First person to post gets to decide the direction...*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 20, 2009)

Ciaran gestures to Deren to check the large eastern doors for sound.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Deren hears nothing from behind the massive bronze portals.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 20, 2009)

Zirat nods and when Deren acknowledge that there are no traps he will open the doors.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 20, 2009)

Aeron follows behind the others, huffing with exertion and fear.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2009)

Through the heavy doors you go, into another long, wide hall. In this hall, only the images of flame and fire remain upon the walls. The hall ends in another set of wide bronze doors.



--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bump.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

All is quiet as you stand in the hallway, considering your next move. If the trolls have broken through the secret door, the must not have figured out which way your group went...yet.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 25, 2009)

Aeron, fully anxious at this juncture, pushes forward in desperation and goes to listen at the bronze double doors before opening them.  The priest is full of fear and starting to loose his wits.

[sblock=OOC]Move to BA 79.  Listen at bronze double doors, 2nd level, BA-BB 79.  If it is quiet on the other side, Aeron will desperately attempt to open the doors.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Aeron hears nothing from beyond the doors, but whether that is due to it being silent beyond, or due to the thickness of the bronze portals, he does not know.

*OOC: I will get the next post up soon, just need to update the map and type up room description, unless you change your minds by then.  *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 25, 2009)

*Zirat*

We must find a quiet place, an abandoned storage or a well room and barricade inside.
Zirat follow Aeron, he leans before the doors and say
Let me try priest.
My god gives the power to fill evil auras if they are near.

_*detect evil_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

[sblock=For Strahd]
The area behind the door radiates a stronger aura of evil than the typical backgrouond of this place, but it seems to be non-localized. That is, no any single being or beings...perhaps a place dedicated to evil, though?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

*OOC: Pending Strahd's feedback before posting further.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2009)

*Zirat*

Certainly evil, but I do not sense being. Could be a shrine or a torture room?
Zirat say to the others
Clearly not the storage we are looking for


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 27, 2009)

Aeron looks to the bronze double doors then to Zirat, then back to the doors.  A deep frown creases the priest's face.  "While it may be true that the room beyond is of no use to us should we wish quarters for the evening--a plan, might I add, which is still in dispute in my mind, for I care little of the idea of overnighting in this accursed place--it may be that we find a second or third choice for exits inside the room."  Aeron casts a nervous look back down the hall, in the general direction of the trolls.  "The room beyond these doors at least resounds with quiet, which is better than nothing--and certainly better than a violent death at the hands of trolls or cultists.  I'm for opening the doors and seeking further passage through this damnable temple.  I don't believe we've gotten far enough removed from the trolls quite yet..."  The priest trails off, his features strained with tension at being chased by monsters.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

*OOC: So through the door, or elsewhere?*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Finally losing his cool, Aeron pushed through the great bronze valves, and into the chamber beyond:

There can be no doubt that this huge hall of red granite, lit by scores of flambeaux and pervaded by the odor of sulphur and heated metal, is the Fire Temple. A wave of sweltering heat washes over you as you step into the place. The great doors of polsihed bronze reflect the leaping flames. Tapestries adorn the walls of the northern section, depicting scenes of fire in all of its evil glory. The air seems to carry motes of rust colored luminecscence, and the flecks of blue and mica flakes in the polished granite walls appear to leap and dance as if the stone itself were on fire.

A brass tube, 20' long and 2' in diameter, is suspended from the ceiling by chains of the same metal. Just to the north and south of this tube are three foot deep, diamond shaped fire pits, flames roaring brightly within them. To either side of the tube are brass stands holding many small blocks of charcoal. To both sides of the hall, behind the rows of ornately fluted pillars, stand great copper cauldrons, steaming and bubbling. Before each of these vessels is an octagonal brass table; the tables each contain 16 bowls and a copper dipper.

Further south is a massive, transluscent block of golden apatite. Skulls grin from the altar's sides, inlaid in gold. Atop the altar is the eight-pointed fire symbol, also wrought it gold. 

--- MAP ---


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 31, 2009)

Aeron stumbles forward, claustrophobia and madness beginning to lay claim to sanity.  The priest lunges forward through the room, not caring if it's occupied, and heads to an adjacent wall to begin to hunt for another means of egress.

[sblock=OOC]Heading to BI85, searching for doors out of this wicked evil place.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

There are only the two visible sets of doors in the chamber. The ones you have passed through, and the ones to the west.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2009)

"*We want to find a way up to get out. Keep moving. Stay sharp, someone must have been tending these cauldrons recently*." Sir Merrick leads the way to the next doors, his large bladed glaive held ready in his hands and sweat emerging on his brow beneath his helmet.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2009)

*Zirat*

Hurry, this is not a place to rest on our glory, the denizens who take care of this place are sinister then the place itself.
Zirat follows Merrick and Aeron and out from this room.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

*OOC: Meant to get the next IC post up last night and got distracted...will get it up tonight! *


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

This great hallway is strangely lit by some obviously magical means. In the center and the short northern extension, the corridor pulses with a disgusting gray luminosity. The eastern end, from which you came, is lit by dull red bands of light that seem to float in the air. To the west, it seems to glow with a green radiance. Each pair of double doors is a great bronze construction, covered in horrible scenes and leering faces. To the south is a huge slab of featureless bronze, a solid portcullis baring your way. A mighty windless to the east obviously raises and lowers the barrier.

--- MAP ---


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 4, 2009)

Ciaran looks at the barrier. 

"That's the way out. Deren, we will need eyes and ears to see what's beyond. Lifting this will make noise, we must act fast."

Ciaran searches his mind for spells, feel in his bag for a thunderstone, and crouches low to look underneath the barrier the moment it starts lifting.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

A closer examination shows the winlass is secured by thick chain and heavy padlock...it will either need to be picked or broken prior to operation.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 4, 2009)

Sweating now from equal parts fear and heat, Aeron scuttles forward to aid Deren with the portcullis.

[sblock=OOC]Aid another +2 to Deren's next action, whatever it may be.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

It takes Aeron a few minutes to pick the lock on the chain blocking the windlass, but eventually he gets it. It takes the might of BOTH Zirat and Merrick to raise the mighty bronze valve, though. It moves stiffly, foot by foot, a loud grinding reverberating through the stone as it moves. Finally, though, it is raised high enough to allow you all to duck under, and you find yourselves in a familiar area: The entry to the second level of the Temple's dungeons, quite near where you had previously fought the troll and its owlbear pet.


--- MAP ---


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

Sir Merrick picks up his glaive again after successfully lifting the portcullis with Zirat.

*"Let's move out. Quickly now."* Sir Merrick will take the lead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 8, 2009)

Aeron uses the cuff of his priest's vestment to mop the sweat from his face and neck as the portcullis goes up.  Relieved that at last the group seems to be heading toward a viable exit, Aeron puts thoughts of trolls out of his mind and forces himself to a firmer grasp on sanity.  "Nearly out, nearly out, nearly out," the priest chants softly to himself as a mantra.  When Zirat and Merrick have the portcullis up far enough to stoop under, Aeron hustles through after the others and quietly spies out the room.

Spot +3?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

You rush up the ramp to the first level of the Temple dungeons, and then follow the long corridor that leads to the stairs rising to the western vestry of the Temple Proper. A few moments after that, you've crossed through the nave of the Temple, and find yourselves once again outside, under heavily overcast gray skies.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 10, 2009)

This is a cursed place, we lost the monk and the forgotten psychic fellow probably died on the altar ... we failed!
Zirat lower his weapon, his soul is totally broken.
What we need is fresh blood for the party and a new plan.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

You make your way to the rutted trail leading back to Nulb, a cold wind blowing upon your back. Judging by the looks of the sky, there will be rain again before too long.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2009)

*No wallowing in self pity during my war!*

"*Buck up champion. We fight powerful evil, expect casualties. The plan is sound, we have slain many ogres and bugbears. We are disrupting them and will continue to do so, though replacing the fallen has merit if we find someone up to the challenges we face*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 10, 2009)

Aeron is silent for long minutes after clearing the Temple and gulps the free air in long lungfulls.  A mile distant from the Temple grounds, the Last Prophet sighs deeply and, looking over his right shoulder, shudders at the idea of returning to wade into the black doom that seems to pervade both the woods and the wicked place itself.  Picking up the trailing end of his priest's vestment in his hands, Aeron hustles to keep pace with the others.  After a half an hour more of marching back to Nulb, Aeron quietly remarks, "We could use another healer if we're to return."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2009)

"*We can always use more healing. And more fire for the trolls. But we will press on with whatever we can muster and stand against the darkness below. You are a fine healer and we are a fine troop. We have dealt them severe blows and must follow through lest they erupt to run rampant over the lands. It has fallen to us to strike down this Evil and by king and country I mean to see it done*."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

You emerge from the wooded track to view the dirty village of Nulb before you. The rain has begun to fall, splattering off your cloaks and armor, washing away some of the dirt and blood from your battered forms. You know that the Waterside Hostel lies ahead, where you could rest for the night. Or, you could push on, and make your way back to Hommlet...a far more friendly town. There you could recoup, report to Lord Burne on your situation, and perhaps purchase any necessary gear.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2009)

*Zirat*

I can push on to Hommlet
The spirit broken gladiator says
I am willing to stride all night, just to have a warm meal, comfortable bed and hot tub
Zirat sighs and add
What I would have done for a vacation in Hardby, lay on the beach of the Wooly bay, one hand holding a fine glass of Urnst wine and my other hand on a wench from the wild coast.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 12, 2009)

The fear of the day takes its toll on Aeron, as does the rain, and exhaustion sets in.  Aeron stands quietly to the side and shivers while the others decide the journey's fate, both hoping to stop at Nulb if only for a bit of immediate reprieve but also greatly uncertain about his personal safety and health if the group does stop in the dirty and rank village so close to the Temple.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 14, 2009)

Ciaran appears changed by the experience. While Aeron descends into a silent sting of despair, Ciaran casts aside his typical, brooding demeanor. Throwing off his cloak, he lets the rain soak his hair, drench his chest. Galliard, his hawk, alights on his shoulder and shakes off the rain as best he can.

"Ah, I never thought I would feel the rain again! Come, my companions, this is a good day, we have been blessed with yet another chance at success! I vote we return to Hommlet, yes it is a distance, yes we are exhausted, but we will need real rest. I agree, we will need further companions, henchmen, fellow battlers against evil. We will need new plans, new strategies, and we will need to train. But every time we emerge, victorious or not, we heal, and grow."

Ciaran licks the air ferally. "Let's go!"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2009)

Resigned to a night of trudging, Aeron marches with the others back to Hommlet.  Once the group is well away from Nulb and the Temple, Aeron begins to regain both his senses and the spring in his step.  Sir Merrick's and Ciaran's good spirits bolster the priest and, though tired and deeply disturbed by the horrors contained within the Temple, Aeron finds himself glad for the group's decision not to overnight in Nulb.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2009)

I fear that the chambers we have seen will hunt us down in our dreams. I knew the place was sinister, but I was surprised with the horror that take place over there.
Zirat regains his happiness as the party leaves Nulb towards Hommlet
We need to concentrate in destroying the denizens, no hope for Jebediah and Thomas and I pray for Shoon’s soul to reach the heavens and escape the walls of the cursed temple.
Damn, I envy Jinx ... the little bustard is on his way to the free city and probably reached there by now.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

It is a long, tiring march back to Hommlet. While the road is in much better condition than the track leading from Nulb to the Temple, it is still rutted and dirt...dirt now turned to slurping mud by the pouring rain. It is well after nightfall that the lights of Hommlet's outlying farms begin to come into view...and a quarter hour later the lights of the village proper can be seen ahead of you.

*OOC: Destination? The Wench?*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 21, 2009)

The mud sticks to Aeron's boots, threatening to suck them right off his feet.  The priest falls to cursing under his breath.  Fatigue returns, and Aeron has trouble trudging even the last few feet to the Wench.  Banging open the door, Aeron forces himself to expend the extra effort to scrape the worst of the road off his sodden boots before entering the warmth of the inn.  "Bed."  Fumbling for his coin purse, Aeron frowns.  "Shiesse, has to be here somewhere!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 22, 2009)

Bed, tub, warm meal and your finest ale!
Zirat cheers as he enters into the Wench


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

You stumble into the taproom of the Wench, dirty, bloody and exhausted. The place is merry this evening: a half-dozen local farmers sit near the bar, the buzz of their conversation drown out by the loud singing of a trio of woodsman sitting near the fireplace, one of them playing the yarting in accompaniment, while the other two pound their mugs on the table in rhythm. A few others folks are seated about the place, eating and drinking. A pair of attractive serving wenches circulate through the room, serving drinks and food. 

Ostler looks up from his customary place behind the bar, his eyes going wide at the sight of you. "By the gods!" he cries, moving around the counter and across the room toward your group. "You look like you've been to hell an back friends!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

[sblock=For Renau1g]
*OOC: I'll let you come up with the details, but I believe we decided that 
Vaseda is somehow acquainted with Jinx, and traveled to Hommlet magically.*


Vaseda is sitting at a rough-hewn wooden table in the great taproom of the Inn of the Welcome Wench, a place renown far and wide for its hospitality and great food. The remnants of the elf's meal (trout stuffed with specially prepared mid-kidney pie, with mushrooms and truffles) lays before him, and he enjoys a tall flute of Sundish Lilac wine. While not really interested in the happenings of the inn this night, his attention is nonetheless drawn to the group of bedraggled looking adventurers who have just trod into the taproom. They are dirty, bloody, wounded and exhausted. There is no doubt in Vaseda's mind that they have just survived some sort of horrible trial.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2009)

At a table, far from the singing townsfolk, a robed figure sits peering into a massive tome. At the words from the barkeep the figure raises his head and you can see his face from under his deep purple hood. It is an elf, his pale skin, violet eyes, and golden hair denote him of the grey elves. He closes the book and places it in a backpack quickly. 

He stands up and walks to the bar, reaching into his belt pouch and pulls out 5 gold coins and places them on the bar. "Hello travelers, you do indeed look like you have gone through at least one of the Nine Hells with Asmodeus himself on your tail. The least a well rested fellow wanderer can do is buy your room for the night.What brings you to Hommlet? I am Vaseda." the elf asks, extending a delicate hand for a greeting, his soft skin and ink-stained fingertips indicating him some sort of scholar.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 1, 2009)

A thin, dark human--Flan, most likely, judging from the dark unruly hair and hide belt--steps up to the counter. He looks haggard, but apparently enjoys the soaking he has received outside.

"Indeed we have, Ostler, indeed we have. But an ale will surely take the sting away. Has my horse arrived?"

Smiling and nodding, he takes his beer, wraps his hide cloak over his frame, and heads over to the elf.

"Ciaran apCallain, good sir," he introduces himself. "Although the Great Devil was not on our tail, plenty was..." he pauses for a moment, then adds, "if only we had the time to bring that extra gold and crystal with us..."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 1, 2009)

Tired, wet, and staggered from exhaustion, Aeron frowns at Ciaran's good humor but greets the newcomer.  "Aeron of Caria.  Greetings and good journeying to you, Vaseda."  After eyeing the five gold coins Vaseda sets down on Ostler's bar, Aeron frowns again and says.  "Your generosity flows freely, which I admire in a man, but we've coin enough to pay."  Aeron's frown deepens and concern plays in the priests's eyes.  _What is this hustler up to, and what does he want with us at this late hour?  Some denizen of the temple sent to track and harry us, no doubt._


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2009)

Ostler snaps his fingers, and soon enough one of the serving maids is bringing you tall mugs of thick, dark, foamy ale. "What about dinner, good sirs? We are having an especial on our famous stuffed trout..."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 1, 2009)

"Stuffed trout?"  Aeron perks up as his mouth starts to water at the mention of hot food.  "Done.  A double portion for me."  Plunking himself down at the nearest unoccupied table at hand, Aeron drops his belongings to the wood floor of the Wench and takes a deep draught off his tankard.  Eyeing the strange violet-eyed elf, Aeron wipes the foam from his upper lip and grunts in resolve.  "Join us, if you like, Brother Vaseda."  Aeron motions to an empty chair at the table, privately thinking that it is better to know one's enemy--particularly in the safety of an inn full of friends.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2009)

"That is generous of you Sir Aeron, a bit of companionship would be most delightful, but I am no man of the cloth, although I appreciate the sentiment. No m interests are not the divine, at least not directly, but rather the esotaric nature of the planar cosmos. I am a student of the arcane arts and a specialist in calling those creatures from the planes to aid me in my work. I must confess that some of you are familiar to me, Ciaran, I am guessing you are Sir Merrick, and most likely Zirat, the gladiator? " the robed elf says once the group gathers for the meal.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2009)

*OOC: Hey Ryan, Aeron is male. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2009)

*Zirat*

The gladiator shakes the hand of the new comer. The champion will not refuse a free drink.
You are most welcome to join our table.
A big grin from ear to ear spreads on Zirat.
My battles in the arenas of Chendl are tales for the young who wish to be heros. I glad you are familiar with me Vaseda. New stories from new strangers are most welcome to lift our spirit.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

You all sink into seats around a battered wooden trestle table, to enjoy the refreshing taste of the Wench's stout ale. The velvety, nearly-black brew is rich and malty, with hints of oak and hazelnut. A few minutes later dinner is served. Trout stuffed with specially prepared mid-kidney pie, with mushrooms and truffles, is the main course. Stewed broad beans, a salad of bitter greens with pinenuts and a honey-mulberry sauce, and the Wench's freshly baked, crusty black bread round out the meal. After your days on the road and within the confines of the oppressive temple, eating only travel rations and what stores you could find in the enemy stronghold, the meal looks, smells and tastes like heaven.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "I must confess that some of you are familiar to me, Ciaran, I am guessing you are Sir Merrick, and most likely Zirat, the gladiator? " the robed elf says once the group gathers for the meal.




Sir Merrick's silver eyes harden at this revelation and he leans towards the elf. "*Tell me exactly how you claim such knowledge*." There is a palpable menace in him, as if despite his weariness he were ready to explode into deadly violence at a wrong move. His breastplate looks more service oriented than gleaming at the moment and the polearm he leaned against the private booth has a massive thick cleaving blade. While his companions seem happy at the chance for relaxation, the fair-skinned and fair-haired Merrick looks deadly serious. Right now the elf bears the full weight of his scrutiny.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

"I am glad that you asked oh gallant warrior, as I am an acquantaince of your recent companion, the gnome known as Jinx. I used to converse with him daily as he was an apprentice at a local alchemist's shop that I was required to pick up the requisite arcane reagents for my master. He recently returned to the Free City and the strangest thing to my eyes, he'd given up on alchemy and arcane magics, choosing to focus on the worship of Pelor. Ah...to see him in the sun god's regalia was a somewhat confusing sight to my eyes, but after hearing his tale, although he was reticent to tell me any specifics, I couldn't wait to come and see for myself. I travelled along the ley lines of magic, after paying my master for the service, and wound up here in Hommlet, awaiting the return of the intrepid adventurers"  Vaseda replies


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2009)

Little Jinxy ... probably playing hide and seek with the nuns beneath the sheets.
Zirat laugh and raise a toast for their former companion.
To Jinx!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 7, 2009)

Merrick's enpointe stance starts Aeron from the reverie of hot food and the warmth of the fire.  His mouth full of trout and crumbs upon his chin, the priest nearly gags at the tension between Merrick and the newcomer Vaseda.  Quickly swallowing his mouthful and taking a gulp of dark ale to wash it down, Aeron puts down his fork and sits back on the bench.  "I confess, Vaseda, that your familiarity with us finds us ill at ease and full of suspicion.  We've just returned from hard traveling and are perhaps a touch prone to testiness."  Aeron eyes Merrick with caution.  "I think a fuller explanation is in order."  The priest, though happy to be inside with a warm meal, looks with no small degree of suspicion at Vaseda--which is simultaneously tinged with nervousness at the thought of what Sir Merrick might do at a moment's notice inside the Wench.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2009)

*A man of few words*

Sir Merrick's eyes don't leave the elf as he asks the gladiator a question only he can answer. "*Zirat. Anything?"*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 7, 2009)

*Zirat*

Oh ... yes.
The servant of Kord drops the mug on the table and concentrates.

_*Detect evil on the newcomer_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

[sblock=For Strahd]
The newcomer is not evil. 
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 8, 2009)

Ciaran downs his drink. "No worries, this elf is not a foe."

Sparks appear to dance across his deep, black irises and the rain appears to rise as mist from his curls. 

"I'm positive you will prove me right, Vaseda," he adds, the corner of his mouth curling.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

Vaseda breathes an audible sigh of relief at the words of Ciaran, "So, where have you returned from that has so greatly threatened such a stalwart group of adventurers and what foes reside there?" the wizard asks, his eyes sparkling as he turns to conversation to what he is interested in.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 9, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Sir Merrick's eyes don't leave the elf as he asks the gladiator a question only he can answer. "*Zirat. Anything?"*




Approved.
Zirat calls to Merick and raise his mug once more. He drains the content and lift his hand for the maiden to fetch some more.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 9, 2009)

"Here's hoping the inn is still standing by the morning, which..." Aeron gets up from the table, wipes the last of his supper from his chin, and looks out a window, "doesn't look to be overly far off at this point.  Good night, all.  Vaseda."  The elf's non-evil nature discerned, Aeron gives a nod of his head in recognition.  

Aeron trudges off to whatever quarters, bath, and a bed that the good Ostler Gundigoot can procure.  Will sleep late, then rise, pray, and go down for breakfast.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2009)

At Zirat's beckoning, the serving wench quickly brings another round of the tasty stout ale. 

Aeron excuses himself from the group, and makes his way to the inn's second floor, where he finds a decent sized private room, complete with wooden tub and feather bed. A chamber maid brings hot water and a chunk of soap for washing.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Approved.
> Zirat calls to Merick and raise his mug once more. He drains the content and lift his hand for the maiden to fetch some more.




Sir Merrick nods and visibly relaxes. The threat of imminent violence seems removed and a brief smile crosses his face. "*Very good. So tell us more of yourself Vaseda and how our little friend fares. Did he still have that devil of a cat? Its too bad that first ogre didn't strike down that foul-tempered beast instead of Jinx." *Sir Merrick finally takes up a mug of ale and sets to the task of eating and listening to the newcomer's tales.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

"Ah, where to begin? Well, my father is arcanist and decided as his only son that I should continue the family tradition, of which I'm grateful for. He was an evoker of some renown, which is probably why I chose to ignore that field of study, I myself have studied extensively the manifestation of objects, creatures, or energy, the transportation of creatures and objects over distances, and the creation of objects or effects, or in short, I am a conjuror. Aye, Jinx still carried that cat with him, I myself never understood the attachment that many wizards had with their pets. The gnome and Baubles are in good health, just recently entering into Pelor's church. He also informed me that his real name wasn't Jinx, but rather Bimpnottin Boddywink, something I was unaware of."  Vaseda replies, taking a sip of his wine.

"I know very little of you, beyond a brief description from our gnomish acquantance, perhaps you can avail me of some more information about yourselves?" the elf adds.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> ...He also informed me that his real name wasn't Jinx, but rather Bimpnottin Boddywink ...




_Pfffffff...._
Zirat sprays the dark ale all around the table and begin to laugh hysterically.
Bimpopotontin, HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2009)

"*An alias. Hmm. Did he tell you of our adventures, the dangers we face and the evils we have fought? Did you come to join us and take his place? We can use another arm to strike out against the dark. It would be good to have two mages on our side when next we challenge a practitioner of the black arts. I would welcome another willing to join our cause*."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 14, 2009)

Ciaran nods. "Agreed. You're in, Vaseda. Remember to be useful, it keeps us alive."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 14, 2009)

Upstairs in his room, Aeron gets out of a tub of piping hot water.  Refreshed, the priest looks at his pruny fingers and pink skin, then grimaces at the bits of turf, blood, and mud floating atop the water in his bath.  "Glad to get that lot off me.  Now to sleep.  No loud crashes from downstairs, that's a good sign."  After dressing and stowing his belongings under the bed for safety, Aeron belches up a bit of trout, then drops into bed and falls asleep.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 14, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*An alias. Hmm. Did he tell you of our adventures, the dangers we face and the evils we have fought? Did you come to join us and take his place? We can use another arm to strike out against the dark. It would be good to have two mages on our side when next we challenge a practitioner of the black arts. I would welcome another willing to join our cause*."




"Hmmm.... well, I did travel here with that very hope, especially to battle practitioners of the dark arts. I would be glad to join you and offer what aid my magicks can provide." Vaseda replies, reaching across to again shake their hands, and lifts the glass of wine "A toast, to Jinx! May Pelor look after him"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 14, 2009)

Vaseda said:
			
		

> He also informed me that his real name wasn't Jinx, but rather Bimpnottin Boddywink, something I was unaware of...



And somewhere in the dark and cold of dank night, little Jinx starts awake, sure that his number is up.  Eyes wild with fear and paranoia, Jinx wildly looks 'bout the room.  Finding nothing other than his bedchamber, the gnome falls to petting his beloved Bauble and nattering himself back to sleep o'er thoughts of what wickedness shall come his way.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Hmmm.... well, I did travel here with that very hope, especially to battle practitioners of the dark arts. I would be glad to join you and offer what aid my magicks can provide." Vaseda replies, reaching across to again shake their hands, and lifts the glass of wine "A toast, to Jinx! May Pelor look after him"




"*Good. Welcome then. How are you on summoning fire? We keep running into trolls*." Sir Merrick will stay up for a while, eating, drinking, and talking with Vaseda of the foes they expect as well as some of Vaseda's capabilities before taking his leave to get some rest.

In the morning Sir Merrick will suggest selling some loot and acquiring new supplies such as alchemist's fire.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 17, 2009)

"Hmmm....I'm afraid conjuring fire is not my forte, but I do happen to be carrying a wand that can produce acidic orbs that just might do the trick."  Vaseda replies, continuing to find out any more information about the foes they expect to face.

In the morning, the elf rises and studies his spellbook closely, settling on the correct pages and commits them to memory just as the sun crests the horizon."I will await your return when you are fully outfitted for another foray, presuming you wish to return today?" the wizard says once the group is all in the common area.

[sblock=OOC]
Switched his spells for the day, slight change

0 -  Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Ray of Clumsiness (2)
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 17, 2009)

Ciaran clears his throat. "I've been working on various forms of attack. I can add more fire to my repertoire."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 17, 2009)

"That is truly fortuitous as having two capable of harming those accursed trolls you fought will teach them a leason in humility. Perhaps when we have some more time you and I can look to teach each other some new tricks" Vaseda replies


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2009)

In the morning Sir Merrick will see if he can find any source of alchemical fire to purchase in Hommlette.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 21, 2009)

Aeron yawns at the pale morning light filtering into his room.  Rising and stretching after a hard sleep, Aeron immediately regrets getting out of bed.  Everything aches, particularly the knot in his back.  Limping over to the plain but clean basin of cold water on the lone table in the room to do his morning toilet, Aeron resolves himself to a day of stiffness which will hopefully be abetted by a round or three of ale in the evening.  Daubing water from his wet face, Aeron dresses, then kneels to face the sun and pray.   "Prithee, let what grace you grant be as a river, channeling through me to my allies..." 

*Spells Prepared*
0th- detect magic, create water, light, guidance, guidance
1st- bless, bless, disrupt undead (D), protection from evil, protection from evil
2nd- bless weapon (D), restoration (lesser), bull's strength, spiritual weapon

At breakfast downstairs in the Wench, Aeron mulls over the replenishment of supplies with whomever has risen this early and made their way down to the tavern.  "We could do with more curative magic.  I think we would be well served to seek out Jedidiah's--God rest his soul--cronies for a healing wand.  Likely we'll need to part ways with an odd or end of a trinket first, though."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

*OOC: I'll try to have the next IC post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

You all sleep in late, with the exception of Aeron and perhaps Vaseda, recovering from the harsh trials of the previous couple of days. The soft feather pillows and mattresses and warm rooms make it all too easy. Hot baths serve to wash the dirt, grime, sweat and blood from your bodies…though it is unlikely your clothing will ever come clean. A late breakfast of boiled eggs, sweet biscuits drown in honey butter, bacon and ham round out your morning, making it almost impossible to think of the further challenges you will face the next time you assault the Temple.

With many of the group wanting to make specific purchases, you all make your way to the local moneychanger, whom Ostler has assured you also buys and sells gems and jewelry. Perhaps with some hard coin in hand, you’ll be able to easier find those items that you need. You find the place on the main road, just a few minutes walk north of the Inn of the Welcome Wench. The sign in front displays three yellow balls upon it. A guard in chainmail armor, with sword at his waist and a crossbow cradled in his arms eyes you cautiously as you approach. Two large, black mastiffs with studded leather collars sniff in your direction.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2009)

"Ah, beautiful beasts you have there sir. A fine breed they are, a fine bree indeed." Vaseda says to the guard as the others prepare to spend their coin. He will wait outside and try to take in the suns rays, if what the others say is true, he'll be spending some time underground. Not his favourite place to be, but that always seemed to be where things worthwhile waited. It was times like this that he wished he'd spent the time to acquire one of those magical companions his fellows usually carried, but he didn't see the point spending the time to train it.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

"Thank you, sir," says the guard at Vaseda's compliment about the dogs. "Here to see Master Melubb, are you?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2009)

"Me? No, I'm out for a stroll, enjoying the fine air out here in the country. My friends might be however. Do you mind if I pet them?" the wizard asks.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

The guard nods. "Just move slow, and let 'em sniff you first. I'd hate for them to maim you." He chuckles quietly to himself, as if inwardly enjoying the thought of the great dog biting off Vaseda's hand.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 29, 2009)

Ciaran stands tall, if standoffish. 

"I'm just here for the fresh air. It always smells best with a fresh rain."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

The dogs cautiously sniff Vaseda as he approaches, but allow him to pet them. The guard looks closely at Ciaran. "I've seen you about the village before, have I not? You serve Lord Burne?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 30, 2009)

Ciaran thinks a moment. "That is one way to look at it, perhaps."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

"Ah, well, I suppose we all do in one manner or another," says the guard. He nods to the rest of the group. "And if these two are just out for a bit of sun and some fresh Hommlet air, what about the rest of you? Business with Master Melubb, or are you just doing a bit of...wandering?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2009)

*Moving on. *

Sir Merrick arrives now and says "*I have business to conduct*." He places his glaive and javelin quiver next to the entrance and heads directly inside to the moneychanger to dispose of the party's loot.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2009)

Zirat stays outside, whistling and grinning to the dogs


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

The inside of the shop is clean, tidy, and well appointed. Several plush, overstuffed chairs are situated around a rather large and highly polished oak table. A counter of similarly polished wood, topped in silver-streaked white marble, separates Merrick from the man standing behind it. He is short and chubby, with thinning brown hair. He smiles at Merrick as the knight enters. "Welcome, welcome. I am Melubb the Moneychanger. What can I do for you, Sir Knight?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

Avoiding the mastiffs with care, Aeron enters the shop behind Merrick and approaches the counter with a quiet nod at Master Mellubb.  "We've come to inquire of your exchange rate.  Sir Merrick, you have the items, I believe?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

As the items are laid out on the counter, the man examines each one carefully with a practiced eye. A few of the items he hands back, informing you that he only deals in gems and jewlery, and that you'll have to go to the trader across the way to sell those items. Finally, after maybe a quarter on an hour, he makes you an offer on the goods you have.


*The money changer offers you 2950gp for the following items:

2 amethysts (50gp value each)
2 carnelians (60gp value)
1 citrine (70gp value)
3 serpentine (25gp value each)
1 peridot (500gp value)
3 tourmalines (100gp value each)
Gold & chrysoprase necklace (85gp value)
Silver & garnet studded broadsword (165gp value)
Platinum & jade beer stein (335gp value)
Gold & ivory bracelet (105gp value)
Alabaster box (70 gp value) filled with rare herbs and unguents (145gp value)
Gold and topaz set chain (325 gp value)
Gold chain set with fire opals and diamonds (775 gp value)
20 agates worth 15gp each

----------

The following items you'll need to try to sell to the Trader:

Bolt of fine silk (90gp value)
Bastard sword, masterwork (168 gp value)
12 ermine pelts worth 4gp each
2 pounds coffee worth 25gp/pound*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2009)

*I hate haggling.*

Sir Merrick gives the man a hard cold stare for a moment giving him a moment to consider his offer.

If he breaks and ups his offer (he's charging us over 500 gold to change the gems into gold pieces) Sir Merrick says "*Done.*" and accepts.

If he doesn't then Sir Merrick still says "*Done.*" and takes the money in a form we can use.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

*OOC:  His initial offer was 85%, which is actually higher than the adventure states, I believe. LOL. So make it 3200gp. And I wouldn't worry too much about coin...eventually you'll have plenty. Plus, Hommlet is a small place!*


"Very well," says the moneychanger. "I'll give you thirty-two hundred in gold. Done? Done!"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2009)

"*Agreed, good day goodman Mellub*."

Sir Merrick next heads out and gathers his weapons. "*Let's move on to the traders then*."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

A quick trip to the trading post across the main road nets you another 320 gold coins for the remaining loot you have been carrying. The initial offering from Rannos Davl, the large, gruff-talking trader, was much less than that, but on account of Merrick's intimidating manner, he quickly raised the offer to an acceptable amount.


*You now how the following wealth, which has yet to be divided up:

PP: 132
GP: 4033
SP: 837
CP: 965*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

The haggling done, Aeron's shoulders relax to a slouch from the tense posture he'd worn through the morning.  "Sir Merrick's gruffness again serves a purpose.  We've enough for curative wand with a stout enough remainder to be shared.  Ah, but where to buy the wand?"  Aeron casts a doubtful look around the mud-ridden streets of Homlet.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

*OOC: Aeron thinks the most likely place would be the Church of St. Cuthbert, a few hundred paces up the main road to the north.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

Scratching his head idly, Aeron catches sight of the church steeple at St. Cuthbert's just a few hundred paces up the street and reflexively straightens.  "St. Cuthberts, by the holy light of day.  Come on, then, we've a wand to procure."  The priest shuffles off north toward the church.  Once inside, Aeron corners the nearest acolyte and inquires whether the church sells healing relics.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 4, 2009)

"I'd like to take the opportunity to learn more spells," Ciaran observes. "There is a spell which allows the caster to see the invisible, and I believe that will be of great value to us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2009)

Some cure wands and potions to boosts strength and stamina can do the trick for us.
Zirat suggest


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

Ciaran takes his leave of the rest of the group, heading back toward Burne's Tower so that he might investigate the possibility of adding a few spells to his spellbook. The rest of you continue on north, toward the Church of St. Cuthbert.


*OOC: More to come, probably tonight.*


----------



## renau1g (Nov 5, 2009)

Vaseda will join Ciaran anxious to see the local arcanist and introduce himself.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

[sblock=For Merrick, Zirat, Deren, and Aeron]
The Church of St. Cuthbert is a fairly new edifice of fine stone architecture, beautifully wrought and well-built to serve as both place of worship and fortification of sorts should that particular need ever arise. The massive bronzewood doors that make up the main entrance to the place are locked (this not being a day of worship) but you find entrance via an iron-bound side door into a small audience chamber. Several hardwood benches line the walls, and a variety of reglious decorations hang upon the walls. Religious scrolls and tracts sit upon the benches, and are piled neatly in wicker basics nearby, apparently for the perusual of those who visit the Church. A young priest of fairly plain features, who wears a crumpled hat upon his head and is dressed in rough-spun wool robes of russet coloration, greets you in the name of Saint Cuthbert. "Welcome, friends, to the Church of Saint Cuthbert of the Cudgel. Have you come seeking truth and wisdom?"

*OOC: Per my reading of the original IC thread, only Jebediah and Thomas ever visited the Church prior to this, unless I am missing something.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

[sblock=For Ciaran and Vaseda]
You make your way to the eastern side of the village proper, where Lord Burne's stone tower climbs into the sky above your heads. The two of you are readily admitted by guards in scale armor, bearing shield, sword and spear, their surcoats blazoned with a ferocious looking badger. 

The sergeant of the guard approaches you, a gruff man by the name of Melech, who is well-known to Ciaran (and who hates it when the young wizard calls him Mel, instead of by his full name). "Ah, young master Ciaran, what brings you? Do you wish to see the Lord Burne?"
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 5, 2009)

> A young priest of fairly plain features, who wears a crumpled hat upon his head and is dressed in rough-spun wool robes of russet coloration, greets you in the name of Saint Cuthbert. "Welcome, friends, to the Church of Saint Cuthbert of the Cudgel. Have you come seeking truth and wisdom?"



Aeron bows his greetings.  "Good morn, Father.  While you're not yet acquainted with myself and my friends," Aeron gestures to Merrick, Zirat, and Deren, "you've no doubt met another of our comrades, Jebediah Krane and his manservant Thomas.  We're pleased to meet you, Father, and pleased even more to view your beautiful church.  New, isn't it?  The craftsmanship seems superior."  Aeron casts admiring looks at the well-appointed interior.  "We've come not to worship--though perhaps I shall stay a bit to do so when our business is concluded--but to see whether the church might provide a curative wand.  We'd be perfectly willing to make a sizeable contribution to the Ward's poor box in return."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

The young priest's eyes seem to light up at the offer of a contribution to the church's coffers. "Ah yes...well, Canoness Y'Dey did leave behind a few such items for use upon the sick and injured of the faith. But I suppose I could purchase let you have one of those for, as you say, a suitable contribution. What sort of item were you looking for, exactly?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 5, 2009)

"Indeed, we've encountered a grave challenge to the faith a day's march from Homlet and would be most grateful to the Church for help.  We're in need of a wand of either _cure light_ or _cure moderate_ wounds.  Have you either sort on hand?"  Aeron casts a look at Zirat.  "My friend here, the gladiator, stated an interest also in potions which might bolster his strength of arms and/or stamina in trial at arms.  Have you potions?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

Father Calmert smiles and nods his head at Aeron. "Of course. I've heard something of the good works you have been engaged in on behalf of our village. Our previous prelate, the Canoness Y'Dey, made certain that we were well stocked with such magics before she left us. After all, it is wise to prepare for the worst, even when one hopes for the best. We have wands of both varieties available, as well as potions of _bull's strength_ and _bear's endurance._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent
Zirat smiles
The divine magic of the Cudgel will not go unwasted, his magic will help us to bring law and order into the chaotic and evil places of the Flannaes.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

"Good, good," says the young Father Calmert, smiling at you. "After all, one of the precepts of our order is: lawful correction lies in a stout billet!" The priest chuckles. "It is reassuring to know that strong hearts such as yourselves are doing the work of the most revered Saint Cuthbert! So, if you'll tell me which items you need, I'll go and fetch them..."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Ciaran and Vaseda]
> 
> The sergeant of the guard approaches you, a gruff man by the name of Melech, who is well-known to Ciaran (and who hates it when the young wizard calls him Mel, instead of by his full name). "Ah, young master Ciaran, what brings you? Do you wish to see the Lord Burne?"
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM/Ciaran]
Vaseda clears his throat and looks over to the other wizard.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2009)

"*The type you are using has served us well Prophet. If they have more of those we would do well to obtain it*."

Turning to the father. "*Where is the Cannoness?"*

ooc lesser vigor wand provides more hp and less dice rolling while cure wounds can give a little more immediately in the middle of a fight. I feel our need is more for out of combat healing in between fights so I'd suggest another vigor wand.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

The young priest shrugs his shoulders. "Nobody knows for certain. She left unexpectedly, for personal reasons, and we've not heard from her since. Canon Terjon took over, but he tends to spend most days in his office, doing paperwork and running the day to day operations of the church. I'm afraid the job can be a bit overwhelming!"

*OOC: You guys can basically "buy" whatever clerical-type stuff you need here, I just need to know exactly what you want.*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The young priest shrugs his shoulders. "Nobody knows for certain. She left unexpectedly, for personal reasons, and we've not heard from her since. Canon Terjon took over, but he tends to spend most days in his office, doing paperwork and running the day to day operations of the church. I'm afraid the job can be a bit overwhelming!"




"*I see. When was that? Was she the Lord Krane met with?"*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

"Actually, I spoke to Lord Krane when he came by the Church. Terjon was busy at the time, and unable to meet with him. Y'Dey had been gone for some months before that...perhaps three or four months."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Actually, I spoke to Lord Krane when he came by the Church. Terjon was busy at the time, and unable to meet with him. Y'Dey had been gone for some months before that...perhaps three or four months."




"*I see. Very good*."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Ciaran and Vaseda]
> You make your way to the eastern side of the village proper, where Lord Burne's stone tower climbs into the sky above your heads. The two of you are readily admitted by guards in scale armor, bearing shield, sword and spear, their surcoats blazoned with a ferocious looking badger.
> 
> The sergeant of the guard approaches you, a gruff man by the name of Melech, who is well-known to Ciaran (and who hates it when the young wizard calls him Mel, instead of by his full name). "Ah, young master Ciaran, what brings you? Do you wish to see the Lord Burne?"
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM/Vaseda]
A warm smirk curls on Ciaran's face. "It would be polite to pay him a visit, yes. I have reason to believe that a particular spell he has will come in useful for our service to the lord. I would also like to introduce our new companion, Vaseda, a fellow wizard. Vaseda, allow me to introduce you to the kind and helpful Melech."
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 7, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> [sblock=DM/Vaseda]
> A warm smirk curls on Ciaran's face. "It would be polite to pay him a visit, yes. I have reason to believe that a particular spell he has will come in useful for our service to the lord. I would also like to introduce our new companion, Vaseda, a fellow wizard. Vaseda, allow me to introduce you to the kind and helpful Melech."
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM/Ciaran]
"It is nice to meet you Sir Melech." Vaseda says with a short bow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

[sblock=Vaseda/Ciaran]
"Well met then, Vaseda," says Melech, shaking the wizard's hand, his grip strong, as you would expect from a warrior. With the pleasantries out of the way, Melech turns back to Ciaran, and gestures to the ramp leading upstairs. "You'll find Lord Burne above; I believe he is in the library." With a nod, the sergeant leaves you to yourselves, going on about his business.

Ciaran knows the way, from years of study spent in the tower, and leads Vaseda above. The library, really little more than a well-appointed study, is fairly small, but lined with shelves and shelves of tomes and books. Several small tables, surrounded by overstuffed armchairs and ottomans furnish the place. A fire blazes in a brick and stone fireplace near one wall, warming the place. Nearby is a sideboard, holding a dozen glasses and several bottles of spirits atop it. A pair of writing desks with padded armchairs round out the furnishings; it is at one of these that the Lord Mage Burne sits, studying a heavy tome, and writing notes onto several pieces of parchment. He looks up as you enter.

"Ah, Ciaran. It is good to see you. I've been worried about you, wandering if your powers were such that you'd be alright on your own. I can see that my worries were unfounded." He motions you into the chamber. "Help yourself to something from the sideboard, and have a seat. There is some fine Urnst brandy there...ah, I see you brought a friend." Burne stands and approaches you.

The Lord Mage is tall, over six feet, but slender, and dressed in very fine silk robes, of a dark blue coloration. The robes are trimmed with what looks to be the fur of a silver fox. He is an attractive man of perhaps thirty or thirty-five winters, and is meticulously groomed, right down to his very fine spade-shaped goatee. "So, who is your friend, Ciaran?"
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 8, 2009)

[sblock=DM/Vaseda]
"This is Vaseda," Ciaran replies. "You had good reason to worry, we have met up with a large number of terrible creature. Vaseda here has offered to join our expedition, and I felt it best to first introduce him to you and return to my studies for a spell or two that will prove useful in rooting out the evil we found."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

[sblock=Ciaran/Vaseda]
Lord Burne greets Vaseda warmly, and after sitting and talking to Ciaran a while about the trials the group has faced, he nods grimly. "It sounds as though the strength of the Temple is greater than we had thought. It is good that you were sent to investigate when you were, before they got even stronger." The wizard strokes his goatee as he ponders. "I shall dispatch a messenger to Furyondy to request additional help, but it may be some days before I receive a reply. In the meantime, you are of course welcome to study my books, and learn what magics you need to help you in your mission. I suspect you'll want to strike again at the Temple, before they much of a chance to strengthen their defenses against your incursions?"
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=Ciaran/Vaseda]
> Lord Burne greets Vaseda warmly, and after sitting and talking to Ciaran a while about the trials the group has faced, he nods grimly. "It sounds as though the strength of the Temple is greater than we had thought. It is good that you were sent to investigate when you were, before they got even stronger." The wizard strokes his goatee as he ponders. "I shall dispatch a messenger to Furyondy to request additional help, but it may be some days before I receive a reply. In the meantime, you are of course welcome to study my books, and learn what magics you need to help you in your mission. I suspect you'll want to strike again at the Temple, before they much of a chance to strengthen their defenses against your incursions?"
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM/Ciaran]
Vaseda will return the warm greeting and listen intently to Ciaran's tales of the events in the Temple. His excitement growing at the trials they faced, but he waits for the conclusion of the Lord's speech. 

"I would agree that we should return as soon as my fellow studies and memorized the appropriate spells. While you are doing that Ciaran, shall I gather the others, or do you expect to require some time?" Vaseda asks
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 13, 2009)

When Sir Merrick's conversation with the young priest is done, Aeron interjects, "We'd do well with a wand of lesser vigor, I s'pose."  Gesturing to Zirat, Aeron adds, "And whatever my friend here desires in the way of potions."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2009)

*Zirat*

I’m in need with some blessed potions that will make my actions swift and my muscles stiffened.
Zirat describes what he needs
The first one's color is deep blue and tastes like Velunian brandy and the second one's color is mustard yellow, it smells like sweating orc but tastes like dwarven brown cheese.

_* Cat’s Grace + Bull Str._


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

"Well let me retrieve those items. Please, feel free to study the scrolls while I am away. The teachings of St. Cuthbert can provide much enlightenment." With that, the young acolyte leaves you to go and gather your items.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

[sblock=Ciaran/Vaseda]
"Well, I should see to getting a message off to the King's Agents immediately," says Burne after hearing Ciaran's tale. "In the meantime, please feel free to use the study, and learn which spells you may...just leave behind the coin to pay for the actual ink and such used to pen them into your books." With that, the Lord Mage smiles warmly, offers you a nod, and leaves the room.


*OOC: You (both Ciaran and Vaseda) can add whatever spells you want to your spellbooks of 1st, 2nd and even 3rd level, though you obviously won't be able to cast the 3rd level spells yet. Since he is providing you special assistance, the cost for these spells will be:

1st Level: 25gp per spell
2nd Level: 50gp per spell
3rd Level: 75gp per spell

(As a house rule, spells only cost 1/3rd their normal cost in my games to add to your spell book, and you are getting another half off that price. Sound good?)*[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

"*Father Calmert, could you or the Canon enchant my glaive with a war blessing for a proper donation*?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2009)

Stunned that the church would make available their holy relics in the form of the scrolls of St. Cuthbert, Aeron readily speeds his way to the scrolls for the remainder of his time in Hommlet.  Whilst the others busily arrange for enchantments to weaponry and various potions, Aeron greedily imbibes the lore and wisdom from the church's scrolls.  At all times careful to preserve the sanctity of the church's relics, Aeron spends his days in Hommlet in prayer and fasting during the sunlight hours, returning to the Wench in the evenings to break his fast with the others.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=Ciaran/Vaseda]
> "Well, I should see to getting a message off to the King's Agents immediately," says Burne after hearing Ciaran's tale. "In the meantime, please feel free to use the study, and learn which spells you may...just leave behind the coin to pay for the actual ink and such used to pen them into your books." With that, the Lord Mage smiles warmly, offers you a nod, and leaves the room.
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock=DM/Ciaran]
Before the mage leaves Vaseda replies "A most generous offer m'lord. Unfortunately, my coin purse is light, but I hope the offer stands if there be anymore treasure in the Temple" 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2009)

Zirat spends his wealth on the enchanting of his chain. Sadly, not much left for the potions he wanted, so he buys other potions that heal the wounds and enlarge his size.

_*1 enlarge and 1 clw._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 18, 2009)

[sblock=DM/Vaseda]
"Here, I will loan you the funds for an extra spell or two, should you like them," Ciaran offers Vaseda.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=DM/Ciaran]
"Ah, my thanks, but for now, I feel I am happy with my spells, this will be my first practical application of my theoretical knowledge and despite going over the tactical opportunities and contingencies in my head I would like to see how these ones play out for real before adding any more complexity to the mix" Vaseda replies 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2009)

Sir Merrick surrenders his glaive to be blessed and enchanted and spends some time in reflection at the chapel.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=DM/Vaseda]
"Very well, then. I will add these spells to my spellbook and head back out. Thank you, Lord, for your generosity."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

The several days you have spent in Hommlet have been pleasant. You've had some time to rest and recover, purchase additional equipment, add spells to your books, and even enchant some of your weapons. You've even gotten to better know some of the village folk as you have gone about your daily business. But mostly, the days have been filled with waiting. Still, the village of Hommlet is not such a bad place to while away the pleasant autumn days, and the villagers are surely glad of your coin.

Sir Merrick and Aeron have both spent some time at the Church of St. Cuthbert, studying the teachings, meditating, reflecting, and praying. Both the acolyte Calmert and the Canon Terjon (A quiet, withdrawn and overweight man) have proven to be quite wise and insightful in your discussions with them. While the religion differs from Aeron's own, the teachings of St. Cuthbert and Pelor seem to have more in common than they have different. And Merrick finds many of St. Cuthbert's tenants to be refreshing: things like "evil which cannot be removed must be eliminated," "lawful correction lies in a stout billet," and "preach quietly, but have a large cudgel handy." Both the cleric and the knight feel more relaxed and enlightened than they had just a few days before when they had returned to the village.

And Merrick and Zirat have found much time to spar; a large clearing behind the Wench, down near the river, and obscured by thick hedgerows has provided them an ideal spot to exercise and train. They even found a few others to test their skill against. The jovial and tipsy Elmo, son of a local farmer, has proven to be a skilled fighter. While a bit slow in speech, his skill with the axe matches that of Merrick and Zirat during practices, and he has proven a fine drinking companion at night. He even introduced the two to Keln the Brewer and family; after the introduction, they were introduced to the brewer's special vintage, and were not so early to rise the next morning.

Deren has spent the last few days keeping to himself. He has been withdrawn, saying little, eating and drinking little, and spending most of the time alone in his room. It is apparent that something is weighing heavily upon him, but what that is he has refused to say. 

And Ciaran and Vaseda have spent much of their time in Burne's library, studying old tomes and books. And they've shared a few drinks at the inn with a travelling wizard by the name of Spugnois, who is also staying at the inn. The three have had many lively discussions on such topics as arcane magics and the planes of existence; the man's knowledge is quite impressive, even if his claims to the extent of his own power is not.

Certainly, you've all met others as well. One can hardly spend a week at the Wench, and not at least make some association with the local farmers and craftsmen of the town, who sometimes like to end their day of work with a pint of brew. 

Peaceful and pleasant indeed. But as the days pass, you can't help but feel like you are being watched from time to time. None of you ever actually see anyone paying anymore attention to you then they should, and no attacks materialize, but the feeling remains. For the most part, Hommlet is exactly what it appears: quaint and peaceful.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Finally, the night before you are set to return to the Temple of Elemental Evil, you all gather at the Inn of the Welcome Wench for dinner.


*Sign of the Welcome Wench:*





You have all gathered at your usual table in the Wench's taproom, a large circular hardwood table surrounded by eight armchairs, nearest the hearth and furthest from the door. Ostler has again outdone himself, serving you an incredible meal: a salad of bitter greens tossed with pinenuts and a cream dressing, hot oatbread baked with bits of apple and nuts, buttery garlic potatoes, and honey-baked pheasant. It is a delicious and filling. As you finish supper, you relax into your chairs to enjoy a few pints of ale and each others' company for a couple of hours before bedtime rolls around.

Deren finishes his mug, and sets it down loudly, drawing your attention. "My friends, I have something to tell you," says the halfling, his voice quiet, and carrying a tone of sorrow with it. "I've given this much thought, and well...there is no easy way of saying this: I must take my leave of you. While it has been an honor to fight by your side, I can no longer risk my life for this cause. Shoon's death, our close call with the ogres and trolls, and the other vile things that I have seen over the last several weeks have convinced me that if we are to continue in the face of such unstoppable evil, we will surely all die." Deren shakes his head, and offers you a sad smile. "It has taken me some time to realize this, but I now know that I value my life too much to throw it away on this fool's errand." He sighs heavily, and looks down, staring at the tabletop as he continues."I have done many bad things in my life, and made many bad choices. I've tried to help you, thinking it a way to right those wrongs. But I'm afraid I must find my redemption elsewhere." With that, he stands, and bids a warm farewell to each of you, steadfastly ignoring any arguments that you make in an attempt to convince him to stay. He merely shakes his head at such arguments, and says "I must do what I must do." Finally, the goodbyes are said, and the halfling heads to his room to retire for the night, before leaving Hommlet on the morrow. He turns one last time at the stairs to offer you all a sincere wave, and then he disappears into the shadows of the stairwell.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

It is maybe an hour since Deren has taken his leave of you, perhaps an hour past sundown. Late, but not late enough for bed. The taproom is somewhat quiet. A few locals are sitting at the bar, chatting to Ostler about the upcoming harvest. A pair of merchants and their caravan guards are eating a meal at one of the tables. But beyond that, it is simply Zirat, Merrick, Aeron, Ciaran and Vaseda in the taproom, sitting at their table near the fire, mugs in hand. While you are certainly enjoying each other’s company, the news of Deren’s departure has cast a somber pall over you all. Still, you know that on the morrow you could face death or worse, and so you might as well take your pleasure where you can find it. 

Alice, the pretty blonde haired waif of a serving girl, stops by the table to check on your drinks. She bats her eyelashes at Zirat. ”Another round for the mighty gladiator?” she asks, flirting with the warrior.

A moment later, the door of the place swings open, letting in a cool autumn breeze. A dwarf enters the place, kicking mud from his boots.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

[sblock=For Mark Chance/Bellus Mughandle]
It has been a long journey to Hommlet in search of Mick Silverblade. Some Five days to Dyvers from Greyhawk City, and another twelve (or was it thirteen?) to Hommlet, part of which was through the dark woods of the Gnarley Forest, and some through the rugged Kron Hills. Still, the way has been fairly easy, by road and track, though the long days of marching are more than Bellus is used to. The autumn weather hasn’t exactly been cooperative either, being cool and wet, and the dirt roads have been wet mud much of the time. Bellus’ muscles are sore, and he breathes a sigh of relief when he begins passing the outlying farms and orchards of Hommlet around sundown. Perhaps he wouldn’t have to sleep on the ground, in the shelter of a tree or such again tonight. A few miles further down the road and the buildings of Hommlet proper begin to sprout up to the sides of the road like stalks of corn, ready to harvest. At the center of the village Bellus finds a beckoning sight: The Inn of the Welcome Wench. The sign out front of the buxom wench holding flagons of overflowing ale calls to him, and moments later the dwarf finds himself opening the door into the taproom, and kicking the mud off his boots.

The taproom is large, with a high ceiling, supported by natural tree trunk pillars, dark with smoke and age. A fire burns merrily in a massive stone fireplace at the back of the place. Rough hewn tables and chairs fill the place, though few of them are taken this night. A chubby man stands behind the bar, wiping glasses and talking with a few farmers. A couple of merchants and their guards eat supper at one table. And a blonde serving wench is talking to another group of folk, who have the look of adventurers and mercenaries to them. Four humans and an elf, all male; Bellus’ practiced eye sums them up quickly…two appear to be warriors of some sort, while one of the humans and the elf appear to be arcane casters, and the last human a cleric, perhaps? Yes, that was certainly the symbol of Pelor proudly displayed around the man’s neck…
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 23, 2009)

Bellus drags feet to the nearest open seat and plops down, heedless of who -- if anyone -- might be sitting nearby. His pack hits the floor about the same time his backside hits the seat. He rolls his heavy head and shoulders, loosening the kinks from his muscles. A platinum coin is fished from a pouch. Bellus taps it loudly on the tabletop.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 23, 2009)

Aeron turns his head at the tapping of the platinum coin and surveys the dwarf tapping it.  Summoning Alice with a quick eye and a wave, Aeron gestures to the dwarf.  "Ostler may have a hearty time paying change in recompense for a platinum piece, but I believe yonder dwarf grows impatient of finding drink and meat."  When Alice bounces from Aeron's table to that of the dwarf to take the traveler's request, Aeron nods his head at the dwarf.  In rare good humor--brought on, perhaps by a week's rest and several noteworthy meals--Aeron returns his attention to his own table and wanly smiles at his friends.  "For a small town, Hommlet certainly gets more than its seeming share of foreign custom.  Behold, a dwarf!"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2009)

Sir Merrick eyes the travel weary dwarf with a cool evaluation. The halfling's cowardly desertion led the knight to grim calculations as they prepare to once again assault the lair of evil. He cannot shake the feeling that spies are about even in comfy Hommlette and regrets the loss of Lord Krane bitterly. The knight has little patience for dancing games of cat and mouse intrigue. Still there is his duty.

The fair-haired man with silver eyes calls out to the dwarf "*Hail wanderer. Come join us and I will spot you an ale. What news is there from the road?"*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2009)

Zirat eyes the dwarf (Detect Evil) while playing with his mug without drinking it. The small figure reminded him of his little friend. The gladiator liked the Halfling, they were good friends and he took his leave with deep sorrowed.
We need to find a skilled lock picker and a scout
Zirat say to the friends around the table.
Maybe we can convince someone to help us, someone with pure heart or at least someone who wishes to destroy evil and never cower before a good battle.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

[sblock=For Zirat]Zirat detects no evil from the dwarf.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 23, 2009)

Voadam said:


> The fair-haired man with silver eyes calls out to the dwarf "*Hail wanderer. Come join us and I will spot you an ale. What news is there from the road?"*




The dwarf grins and then groans to his feet, hoisting his pack, morningstar, and crossbow just long enough to move to the new seat. Along the way, he flips the plantinum coin to the fair-haired man.

"I'll see your ale," he says, "and raise you the next round. Name's Bellus. Just in from Greyhawk City. Not much news from the road, but I didn't stop to swap stories with too many folks." He scratches under his bearded chin. "What's the news from the village?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 24, 2009)

Ciaran sits in the back, carefully studying his book. He only looks up long enough to view the dwarf, only to return to his studies.







Ciaran notes the newcomer.​ 

Despite remaining silent, the slight curl of a joyful smile appears in the corner of his mouth.

[sblock=credit]
Photo by Eric Lafforgue.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

Vaseda lifts his nose from the book in his hands and nods to the other newcomer, anticipating the questions to come from Sir Merrick, although a bit surprised at the others offer of companionship to the dwarf so readily. Ah well, another thought for another time, Vaseda thinks to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

*OOC: I had forgotten than Ciaran was originally from Tenh. Nice pic IVV, as always.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 25, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> "What's the news from the village?"



"The village is quiet enough, save for prying eyes and wagging tongues.  In that respect, at least, Hommlet is like any other close abode."  Thinking better than to disclose the group's purpose, despite Sir Merrick's current earnest disposition, Aeron quiets a moment and falls to thought before continuing.  "You look a hardy sort, Master Bellus.  Our sixth left us only this evening, which ought to account for some of the dour moods at the table.  Were you on your way elsewhere along the road, or were you looking for work?  Should your circumstance prove the latter, you might find ready--if irksome--recompense in our companionship."


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 25, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Aeron quiets a moment and falls to thought before continuing.  "You look a hardy sort, Master Bellus.  Our sixth left us only this evening, which ought to account for some of the dour moods at the table.  Were you on your way elsewhere along the road, or were you looking for work?  Should your circumstance prove the latter, you might find ready--if irksome--recompense in our companionship."




Bellus scratches under his bearded chin. "Well, I'm not quite sure where I'm heading now that I'm here. Came to Hommlet as a favor for a friend. I'm looking for her son, and rumor has it he came this way looking for work. Told his mother I'd fetch him home before he gets himself hurt...even if I have to crack his skull and tie him to a mule to do it."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 25, 2009)

Aeron frowns as a fresh niggling worry sets itself in his mind.  "Who's your friend?  Perhaps we've seen him."


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 25, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Aeron frowns as a fresh niggling worry sets itself in his mind.  "Who's your friend?  Perhaps we've seen him."




"Half-elf kid. Kind of scrawny with dishwater colored hair." Bellus traces a thumb from earlobe to the corner of his mouth. "Has a pink birthmark here. Sort of shaped like a squashed snake. Kid's name is Mick Silverblade. Thinks he's a sellsword. His mother said he came this way thinking he could find work."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Alice brings another round of the thick, dark, foamy local ale. She also brings dinner for the tired dwarf. It is the same fare the rest of the group recently finished: salad of bitter greens tossed with pinenuts and a cream dressing, hot oat-bread baked with bits of apple and nuts, buttery garlic potatoes, and honey-baked pheasant. "Just let me know if you need anything else," she says, before going back to her tasks.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Just let me know if you need anything else," she says, before going back to her tasks.




"Thanks, princess," Bellus says with a crooked grin.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 25, 2009)

"Michael Silverblade.  No, can't say what as that sounds familiar, nor does your description of the boy.  Ciaran?"  Aeron raises an eyebrow and looks at Ciaran to see if he might know.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 26, 2009)

Ciaran looks up, and closes his book. As he places it into his satchel, he replies, "No, can't say as I've seen anyone with that description, either. We could ask Lord Burne, he might have had use for a sellsword. Otherwise... there would be the Temple."


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 26, 2009)

"Temple, huh?" Bellus says around a mouthful of food. "That could be the place. Mick's mother mentioned something about a 'cult' of some sort. She didn't know much. Just what she'd heard. Rumors and what not."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 27, 2009)

Ciaran lets out an odd sort of gurgle, deep and rolling, like a distant storm. "The Temple would be the place, then. They are the largest employers of sellswords in the area. Along with bandits, ruffians, ogres, trolls... This half-elf, was he... less than wise?"

Ciaran clicks his tongue, and a small spark appears to bridge across his teeth.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 27, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Ciaran lets out an odd sort of gurgle, deep and rolling, like a distant storm. "The Temple would be the place, then. They are the largest employers of sellswords in the area. Along with bandits, ruffians, ogres, trolls... This half-elf, was he... less than wise?"




Bellus snorts. "'Less than wise'? Nah, more like as dumb as a sack of horseshoes. You ever seen a hungry tyke really tuck into a dessert? Gets too much of it his mouth so that he can hardly chew and swallow at all. Mick's like that, but he bites into situations he can't handle. If his mother was rich, I could've made a living just keeping Mick out of trouble."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 27, 2009)

Hommlet is a decent place so if your kid was looking for some dirty works and easy money, my guess is that he marched to Nulb.
Zirat reply to the dwarf
We are heading ... again ... to this filthy hamlet ... but tell me master dwarf.
What is your profession besides getting punks back to their mothers?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 27, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> We are heading ... again ... to this filthy hamlet ... but tell me master dwarf. What is your profession besides getting punks back to their mothers?




Bellus chugs his ale. "Profession, huh? Well, I do this and that. Someone needs something found, I find it. Need some information? I learn it. Some busybody walking around where he doesn't belong, and I encourage him to be more mindful of boundaries."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2009)

*Sir Merrick*

"*There are a number of places a boy could get in over his head in Nulb. Bandits and even slavers are active in the countryside and many find a haven in Nulb. Nulb is not the heart of the worst evil though, it is but a portal for those who become lost to dire fates. It is not to be tolerated*."


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 29, 2009)

"Hm. Guess I'm heading to Nulb," Bellus says. "Do some poking around there. I'm going to raise such a welt on that damn kid when I get my hands on him."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 30, 2009)

"Now be careful. I wouldn't advise child abuse in the company of some members of our group" Vaseda cautions as he doens't lift his eyes from his book.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 30, 2009)

Bellus chuckles. "Oh, I'd never abuse a child. Putting a hurt on a fool who's foolishness is going to see his mother to an early grave? Well, that's more like an act of mercy."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2009)

*OOC: Ping! Let's get the show on the road. I assume Bellus will agree to accompany the group, at least as far as Nulb?*


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 5, 2009)

Bellus says, "So, if we're going to Nulb, when do we leave?"


----------



## renau1g (Dec 7, 2009)

"Well, I've recovered from the travel here myself, so if my newfound companions have recovered from their harrowing experience, then perhaps we can move out posthaste?" Vaseda suggests, looking to his allies for confirmation


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

*NPCing Merrick, since Voadam is temporarily away*

*"First light, I should think,"* says the knight, finishing his ale. *"It is nearly a day's march, so a good night's sleep is in order."*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

You finish your drinks and talk, and finally retire to bed. You enjoy the comfortable feather beds and warm rooms, knowing that you may not find such a good's night rest again for some while. 

Morning comes early, but luckily for you, Ostler is already up and about breakfast. Flaky biscuits cooked with chunks of sausage and bacon, fried eggs and spicy potatoes soon fill your stomachs. You settle up your tabs, and shortly thereafter find yourselves on the road again. 

The rain has stopped, but the road remains muddy, and the chill of autumn is crisp in the air. Still, the sun peaking through the clouds buoys your spirits, and you make relatively good time as you march down the road toward Nulb.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 8, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Are we walking or on horses? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

*OOC: Ciaran has a horse. I'm not sure that anyone else does.*


----------



## renau1g (Dec 9, 2009)

Vaseda feet were starting to bother him as he hasn't had to walk this far in, well..., ever. The wizard complains loudly and stares at Ciaran enviously, wishing he had the foresight to purchase a beast or at least learn a spell to conjure one...

Looking to the others, he asks "So, how much farther? If we are closer to Nulb, wouldn't that make a better place to have rested and recovered your strength>"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

*Sir Merrick Garland - NPCed*

*"It is a wretch hive of scum and villainy,"* says Merrick with a shake of his head. *"Our sleep would not be safe there."*


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 9, 2009)

From the other side of the muddy road, away from the horse, Bellus chuckles, "A safe night sleep would be a refreshing change of pace. Sometimes, though, when looking for trouble, it's easier to be a tad conspicuous. Trouble has eyes as well, after all."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

Having gotten an early start, and making fairly decent time despite the muddy road, the sun is still in the sky (though beginning its descent toward the horizon) when you start to pass Nulb's outlying farms and ranches. A few minutes later, you begin to catch the faint smell of garbage and filth which can only mean the village center is nearby. Not long after that, you find yourselves standing at the old wood and rope bridge that spans the Imerdys Run and leads into the village proper.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Do we need to go into town? Is the Temple on the other side?
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 10, 2009)

"Phew!" Bellus says. "Sword-toting cutthroats are one thing, but I'm not sure I'm up to fighting that stench."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 10, 2009)

*Zirat*

The gladiator's sprit falls as the enter this place again.
We have our spot in this chaotic place ... it is a barn, behind a tavern.
The gladiator lead the way to where they can rest a little bit


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

*OOC: The road to Nulb enters the village from the north. The rutted trail that leads from here to the Temple exits on Nulb's southwest side. Because of the river, you at least have to cross the bridge at this point to reach the Temple.

Take a look at the INFO THREAD. There is a map of Nulb located there. 

(It is a work in progress, but some useful info).*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

The champion of the Chendl Arena leads the rest of you over the creaking, rickety bridge. On the other side, you find yourselves standing before the Waterside Hostel. It doesn't appear as though the rough nightly crowd has started to arrive yet, but it is still early. You make your way to the ramshackle barn aside the place, that has previously served as a sheltered place to spend the night. It is much as it has appeared before: empty, with several stack bales of hay scattered about.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 10, 2009)

Looking at the hostel, Bellus says, "So, how well-known are you folks around here. I mean, is being seen with you going to put off the sorts of people I need to talk to about whether Mick's been around." The dwarf scratches under his eyepatch. "Also, they got ale in there?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

*Aeron, Last Prophet of Caria - NPCing*

"Not well known, no," says Aeron, taking a seat on a bale of hay. "Most of our forays have been against the Temple itself, though there is a chance that minions of that bastion of darkness might recognize us here. Other than that, we've merely asked a few questions."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 10, 2009)

"ah, that is good. So this is the life of adventurer's eh? Not exactly what I imagined. I suppose bunking down in the hay wouldn't be so bad if I had a little company"  Vaseda says with a wink


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 10, 2009)

Bellus winks back and says, "Aw, shucks. You're going to make me blush."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 10, 2009)

"Er....what.... no I wasn't speaking about any of you. Never mix business and pleasure. No I was thinking that a town with this kind of reputation, I might be able to find...ahh...distractions if time allows" the wizard replies, red-faced.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 10, 2009)

Bellus laughs and slaps Vaseda on the back. "Well, I'll try not to take that personally. Let's go grab an ale." The dwarf lumbers toward the hostel.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 11, 2009)

Ciaran, returning to the more morose character of his from previously, notes the hay.

"At least you will get to eat well," he says. First, it appears that it is to no one in particular, but then it is clear that he is speaking to his horse. 

"You, too," he adds, looking at his hawk. "Where there's hay, there are mice, especially in a place like this. "

Convinced of his animal friends' opportunities, he joins the others in the tavern.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2009)

*Zirat*

If you drink several mugs of ale, the grief feeling abandon you.
Imagines of Deren and him float to the surface. The two had their fun in this place.
Zirat sigh and joins the others into the Waterside hostel.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 14, 2009)

"Well, we should likely keep our wits about us, especially if this place is as dangerous as Sir Merrick has stated."  Vaseda says


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2009)

The door creaks open, letting you into the cluttered, dim and smokey taproom of the place. The smell of liquor and pipeweed is heavy in the air, and you can only imagine that it will become more potent once business picks up. As it is, there are only about a dozen folks in the place, scattered among three or four tables. While most have the ill-favored look of bandits and other rough sorts, a couple look to merely be farmers. 

Two slovenly serving wenches carry drinks about, while a pair of men stand behind the bar, talking and pouring drinks as necessary.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Merrick leads the way to a large table near the fireplace, where he can sit with his back against the wall. The fire flickers dimly, giving off but meager warmth. *"Ale, all around"* calls the knight to the wenches as you all take your seats. Soon enough, the bring a round of coppery colored ale, bitter and hoppy in flavor, and not particularly good.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

By your third round of ale, it is mostly dark outside, the sun having dipped behind the distant Lortmils. The taproom of the hostel gets busier, as rough-looking men begin to filter into the place: pirates, bandits and worse sorts.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2009)

By your fourth round of ale, it is fully dark out. The taproom is once again packed, with the rough and tumble types you are so used to seeing within.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 31, 2009)

*Zirat*

Oh well ... back to the barn I guess.
The gladiator sigh

Zirat turns to the new comers that joined the party without being heard by the other bandits and pirates
Listen ... we tried to assault the temple several times to no avail. Maybe you can suggest  a new plan?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2010)

Sir Merrick looks around now that things have picked up. In particular he looks to see whether the dark haired elf maid Smigell the Redhand makes an appearance tonight, the bard Daryan is here, or the dark dwarf Jango shows his ugly face.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 4, 2010)

Bellus leans forward. "So, you've been here before. What's the best approach for looking for my missing friend? In familiar surroundings, I'd just rattle a few trees to see what falls out, but here...." The dwarf shrugs. "Not sure if that's a good idea."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2010)

Merrick indicates the one-eyed bar keep with a jerk of his head. "*Rentsch sees those who come in here. Ask him. If you see an elf with dark hair, she recruits blades for ugly work. Her name's Redhand. Don't underestimate her. If you see her let me know. Same for a dark-skinned dwarf. He's a slaver I want to meet*." Sir Merrick's eyes hold no warmth or sense of friendliness as he mentions these last two.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

Neither Redhand, Jargo, nor Daryan are present, at least not yet. Despite the crowd, it is still relatively early...still a couple of hours until midnight. Certainly though, there are no shortage of bandits, brigands, river pirates, thugs and sellswords in the place. You'd guess there are at least three dozen men, besides yourselves, currently in the taproom.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 8, 2010)

Vaseda draws his robe tightly around himself as the others are discussing the various bandits in the tavern. After hearing Zirat mention tactics, the wizard lights up, "oh, well that is certainly a matter that can be discussed. I would suggest that we can take advantage of my summoned allies to take the brunt of any assault by the denizens of the temple."  the elf replies.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 8, 2010)

Bellus says, "Be right back," and gets up to approach the one-eyed Rentsch, putting a tight fist on his money purse along the way. Once to the bar, he gestures for Rentsch's attention while fetching a gold coin.

"I need another ale," Bellus says, "and I'm looking for a runaway kid." Bellus describes and names the wayward lad. "Of course, there's a finder's fee if you can help."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

The tall, lanky barman pours the ale and sets the mug down with a heavy clank in front of the dwarf. "Seen lots of them types around here," he says with a shrug. "Got a name and description?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Emphasis added:



Mark Chance said:


> Bellus says, "Be right back," and gets up to approach the one-eyed Rentsch, putting a tight fist on his money purse along the way. Once to the bar, he gestures for Rentsch's attention while fetching a gold coin.
> 
> "I need another ale," Bellus says, "and I'm looking for a runaway kid." Bellus describes and names the wayward lad. "Of course, there's a finder's fee if you can help."






Rhun said:


> The tall, lanky barman pours the ale and sets the mug down with a heavy clank in front of the dwarf. "Seen lots of them types around here," he says with a shrug. "Got a name and description?"



[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

*OOC: Missed that! LOL.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2010)

The barkeep scratches his head. "Yeah...Mick somethin' or the other. I remember him. Don't see many half-elves in these parts. I think he signed on with some of them black-cloaked brigands. Wanted to earn some fame and fortune." The man laughs. "Likely he'll find an early grave."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 12, 2010)

Rhun said:


> The barkeep scratches his head. "Yeah...Mick somethin' or the other. I remember him. Don't see many half-elves in these parts. I think he signed on with some of them black-cloaked brigands. Wanted to earn some fame and fortune." The man laughs. "Likely he'll find an early grave."




Bellus chuckles humorlessly. "That'd be just like the little wanker. At least he'd not be a burden to his mother then. Hmm." The dwarf scratches under his eyepatch. "Brigands with black cloaks, huh? That some sort of local gang? How'd an interested party go about getting in touch with them?" Bellus slides another piece of gold across the bar. "Of course, discretion is my watch word when it comes to sources of information, unless, that is, a body'd want to be mentioned as a reference."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2010)

Sir Merrick turns a baleful eye on Zirat. "*No avail*?" his voice grows colder "*How many fewer ogres are left to prey on villagers and travellers. How many brigands have had to be recalled for protection instead of sent out marauding? Drink your ale and speak no more of despair in our cause. We bring death and destruction upon our enemies*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 13, 2010)

Voadam said:


> Sir Merrick turns a baleful eye on Zirat. "*No avail*?" his voice grows colder "*How many fewer ogres are left to prey on villagers and travellers. How many brigands have had to be recalled for protection instead of sent out marauding? Drink your ale and speak no more of despair in our cause. We bring death and destruction upon our enemies*."




Tell me my good friend.
Zirat reply as he raise his mug for a toast
Have we tried deception? Maybe we can join the bandits that rest in the temple dungeons and earn their trust?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

"If you're interested in work, talk to Redhand. She comes in once or twice a week, lookin' to hire swords and such." The barkeep shrugs, takes the coin and lowers his voice to a whisper, barely audible over the din in the place. "It is said that she and those she hires serve the Temple. Dark folk."


----------



## renau1g (Jan 14, 2010)

Vaseda trust his fellows to lead the conversation and waits silently.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2010)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Tell me my good friend.
> Zirat reply as he raise his mug for a toast
> Have we tried deception? Maybe we can join the bandits that rest in the temple dungeons and earn their trust?




"*Perhaps, though I think they would be on the lookout for two men in heavy armor, one wielding a long chain, the other a glaive. I would not be surprised if by now they have a bounty for the ones who bring in our heads. What I wouldn't do for a live prisoner right now so we could verify it one way or the other."*


----------



## renau1g (Jan 14, 2010)

"Could we go and get us a prisoner?" Vaseda asks naively


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 14, 2010)

Bellus returns after nodding thanks to the barkeep.

"Getting a prisoner," he says as he takes his seat, "isn't the problem. The problem is what to do with -- and to -- the prisoner once you've got him. Talked to the barkeep. He's seen Mick around. Said he's likely fallen in with 'black-cloaked brigands'. The name Redhand came up."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2010)

*Aeron, Last Prophet of Caria [currently DMPC]*

"Well, we know that many of the brigands serving the Temple wear black cloaks," says Aeron, taking another drink of his ale. "And we would welcome your aid in our next attempt to infiltrate that bastion of darkness, Master Dwarf. Perhaps our paths crossed for a reason?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 15, 2010)

Bellus nods. "Could be, although I'm don't put much stock in fate. Still, it looks like we've got a common enemy and I've got a promise to keep. So, if that means you all need help cracking a few skulls then my experience as a bone-breaker could be just what's called for."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2010)

*Ciaran apCallain [currently DMPC]*

"Indeed," says Ciaran. "And perhaps we'll have better luck this next time around. While Deren will be missed, having Vaseda and Bellus with us may give us an edge over our for." He sips at his own drink, though the bitter ale was not particularly to his liking. "As to the idea of joining the bandits to infiltrate the Temple...I think that is easier said than done."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

As you sit talking and finishing your drinks, you notice that the serving wenches and barman have disappeared into the back room...you also note that many of the patrons of the place are leaving, and only a group of perhaps a dozen black-cloaked men are left behind. These men are slowly standing, weapons in hand.


[sblock=For ZIRAT, CIARAN, BELLUS]
Your eyes become heavy and your vision blurs, while a great feeling of fatigue begins to overwhelm you. With great stamina and effort, you shake off the effects of the fatigue. However, you notice Aeron, Merrick and Vaseda are not so lucky, as their eyes droop and their shoulder slump from fatigue.[/sblock]


[sblock=For AERON, MERRICK, VASEDA]
Your eyes become heavy and your vision begins to blur. You feel your body's overcome with a great sense of exhaustion. It is only with the greatest of effort that you stay awake...and for how long you can do that, you have no idea.

*OOC: Each of you is now in an EXHAUSTED state.*[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 20, 2010)

"Ah, hell," Bellus mutters. Then, louder: "If any of you can dispel what just hit us, now's a good time. Meanwhile, I'm going to see how much of their blood I can splash on the furniture."

The one-eyed dwarf starts to slide to his feet, hand on his morningstar. To the black-cloaked men he growls, "Walk away now and your boyfriends won't have to wear black to your funerals!"


----------



## renau1g (Jan 21, 2010)

Vaseda looks around, closing his book and taking in the situation.

[sblock=DM]
He'd likely start with either Glitterdust or Web to have a non-violent way of taking down enemies, just wondering if there would be a way to affect a bunch of them and no allies[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait!
The gladiator replies to the dwarf and turn his look to the bandits.
Lower your weapons and leave or face death from the champion of Chendl.
Zirat kicks the table on the side for cover and swings his chain in the air, any bandit who will approach him (range 10 ft.) will feel the might of the pitfighter.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

As the dozen black-cloaked brigands warily move toward you, their weapons drawn, a low, evil chuckle rumbles from the doorway of the hostel. Standing in the entryway to the taproom are two more foes, and by the looks of them they are no common brigands.

The first, the one who is laughing, is a fat, dark-skinned dwarf dressed in gray plate armor, bearing shield and waraxe. His head is bald, but his elaborately braided beard reaches below his belt. The numerous scars he bears and his calm, casual stance would indicate that he is a veteran of many battles.

"Stand down and surrender...per order of Supreme Commander Hedrak, we are charged with your capture. You are to be taken into the Temple for judgment. Defiance will be met with swift death!"





Behind the dwarf is a slender man, dressed in fine dark robes, trimmed and stiched with gold and silver threads showing intricate and arcane patterns. While his features are mostly hidden in the shadows of his cowl, he carries himself with an aura of power...he is mostly certainly a spellcaster of some type. While your thoughts immediately turn to the wizard you encountered beneath the Temple, you are certain this is not the same man.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 25, 2010)

*Zirat*

Tell me ...
Zirat replies to the dwarf.
Can we solve it in an honorable way ... me and you!
He motions to the other around
Let the other look without fighting ... we’ll fight on honor ... to death.
He eyes the dwarf again.
The loser will die and his companions will leave. The winner will live to see another day.
Zirat taunts the dwarf.
What do you say tiny man? Can you take me all alone without your friends?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

"No, you shall have no honorable combat you pious fool," says the dwarf, lifting his waraxe to rest against his shoulder. He shakes his head in disapproval. "Just who do you think you are dealing with?" He smiles, and lifts his head a bit, so that his chin juts toward your group. "The poison is already doing its job...in a very short time, you will begin to fall into a deep slumber." He chuckles evilly. "I give you this last change tol surrender and be taken before the Supreme Commander for judgment. What say you?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 27, 2010)

Zirat turns to his friends and whisper, his spirit fallen.
I guess that some of us were being posioned, I see nothing but death for us. maybe we can lower our weapons and be taken to the temple, once we are in, we can battle our way.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 27, 2010)

"I'd rather not," says the one-eyed dwarf. "If I was them, I'd maim us once we were trussed up. Kind of hard of fight your way out of something without feet or hands. I say we rush them and at least go down after cracking a few skulls."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

"I've got a few surprises for them," says Ciaran, flexing the fingers of one hand. "The odds are no worse now than what we faced beneath the Temple."


----------



## renau1g (Jan 27, 2010)

"Besides, now you got me" Vaseda whispers, the words to an arcane spell on his lips, just waiting for the right moment.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

*OOC: I will probably start combat this weekend, since I'm going skiing tonight. No surprise for either side...we'll go straight into initiative as all hell breaks loose! *


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 28, 2010)

Bellus roars, "Fill your hands, you sons of orcs! It's dying time!"

[sblock=OOC]
Do I get bonuses for paraphrasing the Duke? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

*OOC: Also, I rewrote post 840 (from memory, so bear with me) for anyone that didn't catch it before I accidentally deleted it.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 29, 2010)

*Zirat - champion of Kord*

His spirit lifted by the courage of his companions, Zirat calls to the dwarf
If death will take me today ... Oh... I swear in the name of Kord the mighty, that I will bring more death before I fall.
The gladiator swings his chain in the air, targeting anyone that will come closer (10 ft. reach)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2010)

The dwarf, whom you know by description must be Jargo Brickcrusher (a brigand and slaver by reputation), clangs his axe against his shield, and the brigands all begin to rush you!

Bellus growls and lunges to the side, whirling his morningstar in a reckless sweep. "Gonna pound a hole in you!" And the dwarf's words prove accurate: His foe isn't prepared for the lightning-swift attack, and Bellus' morningstar clubs him hard across the skull, spraying blood and sending the brigrand reeling backward to slump up against the counter, unmoving.

One of the brigand sergeants, really only distinguishable by their finer cloaks and silver officer's chains, steps forward and attacks the poisoned Merrick. The attack is clumsy, but in his exhausted stake, the knight is to slow to parry the blow and takes a minor wound from the blade.

One of the brigands steps forward and hurls a javelin, which grazes the mighty gladiator.

Zirat moves to stand beside Merrick. He eyes the dwarf with hate Once he understands that the little guy is evil enough. He say a little pray for his god, With glowing aura around him Zirat swings his chain above his head and calls "Your time has come to be one with your father." He then tries to land the chain on the dwarf's torso with a devestating crush. Unfortunately, the dwarf easily catches the chain on his shield, laughing at The Champion's ineffectual blow.

Straining to keep his eyes open, the Last Prophet casts a spell to bolster his strength, while at the same time brandishing his heavy mace. Aeron only hoped that the spell would help to counter the effect of the poison.

Vaseda considers for but a moment the most effective spell under the circumstances and decides on a binding spell. The wizard had always liked working with his hands, probably why he ended up demonstrating such a gift with conjuration magicks. Vaseda remembered the dog-sized spider his master used to keep and the webs it spun. Those would certainly do the trick he thought and weaved his hands through the complex arcane gestures. Almost instantly, an explosion of webs covered the majority of the tavern, washing over his opponents. Vaseda stepped closer to survey his handiwork.

Merrick steps back away from his foe so as to bring his glaive to bear, and slashes it down upon the brigand sergeant. The weapon cuts a bloody wound across the enemy's chest, but with the knight's strength exhausted by the poison, it fails to be severe enough to bring him down.

The dwarf strains against the webbing, snapping through the sticky strands as he forces himself outside of the hostel, and out of Vaseda's webbing.

A brigand leaps at Bellus. "You brained him, you dirty dwarf!" The brigand's blade descends quickly, cutting a bloody wound across Bellus' arm.

Many of the brigands struggle against the thick webbing, with several of them even managing to break the thickest strands holding themselves.

Despite being held in the thick webbing, the enemy wizard begins an arcane chant. Suddenly, foul, reeking mist appears in the air, surrounding the group, and sickening you, making you all want to retch.

ALL PCs NEED FORT SAVE VRS DC 17 _STINKING CLOUD_; please post with actions for round 2...ifyou fail, note that your actions are extremely limited.

One bandit begins retching in the corner from the smell, but none of the others seem adversly affected.

One bandit hopes onto the bar, slowly closing in on the rest of the group.

Ciaran retches, splattering the wall with vomit. Unable to do much else, he claws at the wall for support.

The bandit coming down the stairs slashes his blade at Aeron, but catches the bannister instead, sending splinters of wood into the air.



*
Initiative Count
21 Bellus: 5' step, morningstar vrs B2 22 (hit), damage 12, intimidate check 23
19 Sergeant c: 5' step, longsword vrs Merrick 15 (hit), damage 6; fort save vrs DC17 17 (success)
19 Brigand 8: [ENTANGLED - stuck] 5' step, javelin vrs Zirat 20 (hit), damage 4; RFL Save 15 vrs web (failed)
18 Zirat: 5' step, detect evil, smite evil + [PA2] vrs J 25 (hit), damage 14
17 Aeron [EXHAUSTED]: cast bull's strength
17 Vaseda [EXHAUSTED]: cast web
15 Merrick [EXHAUSTED]: Glaive vrs c 27 (hit), damage 10
14 Jargo the dwarf: [ENTANGLED - free] RFL Save 21 vrs web (success); STR check 16 to move: moves 5'
14 Brigand 1: 5' step, longsword vrs Bellus 18 (hit), damage 9
13 Sergeant a: [ENTANGLED - free] RFL Save 08 vrs web (failed); STR check 22 (success)
13 Brigand 9: [ENTANGLED - free] RFL Save 04 vrs web (failed); STR check 20 (success)
12 Dorgum the wizard: [ENTANGLED - stuck] RFL Save 10 vrs web (failed); concentration check vrs DC18 22 (success), cast stinking cloud
10 Brigand 2:
09 Brigand 3: [ENTANGLED - stuck] RFL Save 12 vrs web (failed), STR check 11 (fail)
07 Brigand 6: jumps onto bar, move
06 Ciaran: [NAUSEATED] Fort save vrs DC17 6 (fail)
06 Brigand 7: [NAUSEATED] Fort save vrs DC17 5 (failed), delay action
04 Brigand 5: [ENTANGLED - free] RFL Save 05 vrs web (failed); STR check 21 (Success)
02 Sergeant b: fort save vrs DC17 20 (success); 5' step, longsword vrs Aeron "1" (miss)
01 Brigand 4: [ENTANGLED - stuck] RFL Save 15 vrs web (failed); STR check 8 (fail)


PC STATUS
Zirat 36/40
Merrick 25/31, exhausted 
Aeron 31/31, exhausted
Ciaran 20/20
Vaseda 17/17, exhausted
Bellus 21/30

 --- Exhausted: -6 STR, -6 DEX


[sblock=Enemy Status]
B2	-12
J	-14

[/sblock]*

-- MAP --


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 30, 2010)

*Bellus Smash!*

Bellus growls and lunges to the side, whirling his morningstar in a reckless sweep.

"Gonna pound a hole in you!"

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
5-foot step due south. Whale on #2 with Intimidating Strike Power Attack.

1d20+3=22, 1d8+9=12, 1d20+11=23

Hit AC 22 for 12 damage. Intimidate check 23 to demoralize.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2010)

Strahd and Renau1g, you're up. And Voadam and CandienneBacon, if you're back.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 1, 2010)

The grey elf looks up from his book that he had turned back to while the two continued their discussions. He shut the book calmly and stands up from the table. With a cold look on his face, the wizard reaches into himself and looks for the arcane energy that he has studied so hard to master. Vaseda felt the familiar tug, the energy bubbling just below the surface waiting to be released. This time he could release it for real, not just while training, but on a real threat. 

Vaseda considers for but a moment the most effective spell under the circumstances and decides on a binding spell. The wizard had always liked working with his hands, probably why he ended up demonstrating such a gift with conjuration magicks. Vaseda remembered the dog-sized spider his master used to keep and the webs it spun. _Those would certainly do the trick_ he thought and weaved his hands through the complex arcane gestures. 

Almost instantly, an explosion of webs covered the majority of the tavern, washing over his opponents. Vaseda stepped closer to survey his handiwork. 

"Stay back friends, they're not discriminatory in their stickiness" the wizard warns.

[sblock=ooc]
Standard: Cast Web - centered on 8 (that should catch most of the baddies, incl J right?), leaving 1, b, 6, c & 7 free. Ref Save DC 18. If make save, are entangled but can move, if not, entangled and can't move. If 5 ft of web between you & target have cover, if more than 20' total cover
Move:To J7

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Vaseda - Level 3 Conjuror/Level 1 Master Specialist
17/17 hp, 12 AC, F/R/W: +2/+3/+6

0 -  Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Wall of Smoke*, Obscuring Mist*
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick
3rd - n/a
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 4, 2010)

Zirat moves to stand beside Merrick [to I5]. He eyes the dwarf with hate [Free action, detect evil on the dwarf].
Once he understands that the little guy is evil enough. He say a little pray for his god. [Smite evil]

With glowing aura around him Zirat swings his chain above his head and calls
"Your time has come to be one with your father"
He then tries to land the chain on the dwarf's torso with a devestating crush.

Smite Evil + 2 points power attack + Magical MW Spiked Chain +1 [attack:+11, Dmg:2d4+10, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]

Attack:25 ; Damage 14
*Note that If someone comes 10' form me. Zirat will get AoO.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

*OOC: Many sorrows for the delays, but I plan on getting the next IC post up tonight, which should bring us back around to Bellus since I think we only have three player's posting at the given time.*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

*OOC: So I suck, and fell asleep last night after working out. Sorry, guys! I'm going to do everything in my power to get the update done today.*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

*Aeron - NPC'd by Rhun*

Straining to keep his eyes open, the Last Prophet casts a spell to bolster his strength, while at the same time brandishing his heavy mace. Aeron only hoped that the spell would help to counter the effect of the poison.


*AC20, HP 31/31

Cast bull's strength on self.

[sblock=Spells Prepped]
0th- detect magic, create water, light, guidance, guidance
1st- bless, bless, disrupt undead (D), protection from evil, protection from evil
2nd- bless weapon (D), restoration (lesser), bull's strength, spiritual weapon
[/sblock]*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

*Merrick - NPC'd by Rhun*

Merrick steps back away from his foe so as to bring his glaive to bear, and slashes it down upon the brigand sergeant. The weapon cuts a bloody wound across the enemy's chest, but with the knight's strength exhausted by the poison, it fails to be severe enough to bring him down.


*AC17, HP 31/31

Glaive vrs "C": 24 (hit), damage *


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Ciaran, sickened by the enemy wizard's spell, retches up watery ale. Seeing nowhere safe to go, he merely holds himself up against the wall and waits.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

*Combat - round 2*

"He had brains?" Bellus snarls back. As the noxious gases billow about him, he taunts, "That smells like my gran's cabbage stew! Ha!" The one-eyed dwarf slides to the brigand's right out of the smelly cloud, hooking the gore-flecked morningstar in a looping uppercut at his new foe. "Let's see what you're innards look like, maggot!" The morningstar descends upon the brigand with frightening force, crushing the enemy's chest cavity. The brigand coughs blood and collapses to the beer and blood slick wooden floor.

The brigand sergeant swipes his blade at Zirat, but the weapon glances off of the gladiator's heavy plate. Cursing, the brigand moves to retreat out of the reeking fumes.

The brigands who are stuck within the thick webbing continue to struggle against their confines.

ZIRAT & VASEDA <--- You're up!




*Round 1 Updated Above - Remember I need DC17 Fort Saves from everyone! Thanks!

Initiative Count
21 Bellus: Fort Save 26 (success), 5' step, morningstar vrs B1 19 (hit), damage 13
19 Sergeant c: longsword vrs Zirat 18 (miss), 5' step
19 Brigand 8: [ENTANGLED - stuck] STR check to escape web 10 (fails)
18 Zirat: 
17 Aeron [EXHAUSTED, bull's strength]:
17 Vaseda [EXHAUSTED]: 
15 Merrick [EXHAUSTED]: 
14 Jargo the dwarf: [ENTANGLED - free] 
14 Brigand 1: 
13 Sergeant a: [ENTANGLED - free]
13 Brigand 9: [ENTANGLED - free]
12 Dorgum the wizard: [ENTANGLED - stuck]
10 Brigand 2:
09 Brigand 3: [ENTANGLED - stuck] 
07 Brigand 6: 
06 Ciaran: [NAUSEATED]
06 Brigand 7: [NAUSEATED] 
04 Brigand 5: [ENTANGLED - free] 
02 Sergeant b: 
01 Brigand 4: [ENTANGLED - stuck]


PC STATUS
Zirat 36/40
Merrick 25/31, exhausted 
Aeron 31/31, exhausted, bull's strength in effect
Ciaran 20/20
Vaseda 17/17, exhausted
Bellus 21/30

 --- Exhausted: -6 STR, -6 DEX


[sblock=Enemy Status]
B1 -13
B2	-12
J	-14

[/sblock]*

-- MAP --


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 10, 2010)

Rhun said:


> A brigand leaps at Bellus. "You brained him, you dirty dwarf!" The brigand's blade descends quickly, cutting a bloody wound across Bellus' arm.




"He had brains?" Bellus snarls back. As the noxious gases billow about him, he taunts, "That smells like my gran's cabbage stew! Ha!" The one-eyed dwarf slides to the brigand's right out of the smelly cloud, hooking the gore-flecked morningstar in a looping uppercut at his new foe. "Let's see what you're innards look like, maggot!"

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
Fort Save: 1d20+7=26
5-foot step to the south to get out of cloud.
1d20+3=19, 1d8+9=13, 1d20+11=14
Attack Roll 19. Damage 13. Intimidate to Demoralize 14.

Damn! Bellus is a bad ass today! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

*Aeron - NPC'd by Rhun*

With a growl, Aeron staggers drunkenly from the cloud and past Bellus, and swings his mace at the bandit on the bar. The weapon glances off of the man's shin...causing him to curse in pain, but doing little real damage.


*AC17, HP 31/31, STR12, DEX04
--- Bull's strength in effect

Fort Save vrs DC17: 25 (Success)
Attack: 21
Damage: 04

[sblock=Spells Prepped]
0th- detect magic, create water, light, guidance, guidance
1st- bless, bless, disrupt undead (D), protection from evil, protection from evil
2nd- bless weapon (D), restoration (lesser), bull's strength, spiritual weapon
[/sblock]*


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2010)

Vaseda holds his breath against the noxious fumes, his strength holding out for the moment. "Is it a spell duel you'd like wizard? Very well" he calls out, reaching into his pouch and pulling some sand out. Throwing it into the air, it falls over most of the enemies arrayed against them, covering them and the glittering dust even getting into their eyes.

[sblock=ooc]
Fort save - fort (1d20 2=20) not bad...
Standard: Cast Glitterdust - centered on G5 - Will save DC 18 or blinded - covered in dust, -40 to hide checks. 3 round duration
Move: to I10

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Vaseda - Level 3 Conjuror/Level 1 Master Specialist
17/17 hp, 12 AC, F/R/W: +2/+3/+6

0 -  Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Wall of Smoke*, Obscuring Mist*
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick
3rd - n/a
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

*Merrick - NPC'd by Rhun*

Merrick doesn't retch, but the cloud makes him so nauseous he can think of little besides escaping its radius. He stumbles out of the fumes, but it unable to direct his efforts elsewhere.


*AC14, HP 31/31, STR12, DEX07

Fort Save vrs DC17: 08 (Fails) - NAUSEATED

Move to G8*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

[sblock=For Renau1g]Just an FYI in case you don't know, but if Vaseda doesn't escape the cloud, he'll have to make a new save each round.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2010)

[sblock=DM]
Updated. Sorry about that. How was the weekend?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

[sblock=Renau1g]No worries, just wanted to make sure Vaseda didn't have some reason for staying in the cloud.

The weekend was great. Saturday was one of the best ski-weather days I've ever had on the slopes. Fairly warm, yet it snowed most of the day. Awesome. It was a blast![/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2010)

Coughing a little bit, the gladiator shakes off the putrid smell and steps out from the poisoning fumes of the spell. (To G7). He then swings his chain, trying to crush the nearest foe (marked C).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

*OOC: I appreciate your patience, and I hope to have this game back on track by the weekend. Thanks for bearing with me.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

OOC: Guys, real-life has really been kicking my butt lately. My workload has increased at the office, and outside of work it seems that I am remaining consistently busy as well. I don't want to end this game, so I am going to just put it on "hold" for the time being. Hopefully I can pick it back up in a few weeks or so, if everyone will still be interested then?


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 8, 2010)

Since it's a foregone conclusion that Bellus will handily slaughter all the bad guys, I could just write up a post describing their demise and the subsequent looting of the bodies.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Yeah no problem Rhun. Take your time and if you can pick it back up great, if not, no worries. Enjoy your time "outside the office" [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 13, 2010)

I will most definitely not complain.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2010)

OOC: Alright everyone, I think things are starting to slow down, and I'd like to get the game back on track. However, I'd like a role call of those people who still are interested in playing. With Voadam and CanadienneBacon both MIA, IVV's hectic schedule, and Renau1g pretty much giving up 3.x, I'm not sure if we even want to continue here?

Pipe in and let me know. I don't really want to kill the game, but if only Strahd and Mark Chance are still interested, there might not be any reason to keep it going. 

Strahd Von Zarovich - X
Renau1g - X
Mark Chance - X
InVinoVeritas - X
Voadam - MIA
CanadienneBacon - MIA


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2010)

ooc - I'm still interested in this one  I would like to set foot inside the temple


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2010)

renau1g said:


> ooc - I'm still interested in this one  I would like to set foot inside the temple




*OOC: Great news Ryan. I like Vaseda!*


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm still here. I'm busy as hell, and perhaps as useful as a one-legged man in a arse-kicking contest, but I'm still here.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 10, 2010)

Here


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm still in. I definitely need something going!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

OOC: Great news, IVV. I'll PM Voadam and CB, but I'm guessing we'll be proceeding without them. CB hasn't been on since January, and I know Voadam is on hiatus for an unknown amount of time.

As an aside, I didn't realize Voadam has named his PC after a Federal Appeals Court judge until I saw that Merrick Garland was a candidate to replace Justice Stevens on the Supreme Court.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2010)

I heard from Voadam, and it looks like he is out for an extensive period of time. So, we'll be continuing with four players:

Strahd Von Zarovich
Renau1g
Mark Chance
InVinoVeritas

I'll find a way to write Merrick and Aeron out. My gut tells me that we are going to need to recruit a cleric for this game, though. Let me know what you think. I hope to get the game restarted this weekend.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
A cleric would be nice. You could just give us Rings of Regeneration instead, although that still likely wouldn't be enough [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 15, 2010)

OOC: Cleric is a must and thanks for notifing what is happening with Voadam. I'll NPC Miltiades and wait for him too.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

*Restart*

You stand in the yard of the Waterside Hostel, watching the place burn. The old, dry wooden timbers of the building, combined with Ciaran's magical webbing, proved to be the perfect setting to create the raging inferno that sparked when then enemy cast a poorly aimed fire spell. The flames flare high into the night sky, belching thick black smoke into the air. You are certain that by daybreak there will be little left besides a blackened stone foundation.





The battle was brutal, but you stand victorious, despite the cost. You are battered and bloodied, and Vaseda is still suffering the effects of the poison he drank. Over a dozen of the enemy were slain, their bodies now burning within the conflagration before you, or strewn about the inn yard. The dark dwarf Jargo Brickcrusher and the foul wizard Latizar escaped your wrath, saved at the last minute by the arrival of more brigand reinforcements. And worse, they carried off an unconscious Sir Merrick with them as they fled back toward the Temple of Elemental Evil. Most distressing of all, though, is that your friend Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria, fell during the battle, his body consumed by the roaring inferno.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2010)

Vaseda clutches his chest as the adrenaline of the battle leaves his body and the elf is wracked with pain from the poison. "That...that was incredible. I've never used my talents that way before, it was such a unique experience. Oh... uhm...sorry about your friends. I don't think there's enough left of Aeron to raise him, but maybe we can save Sir Merrick? Do you have any idea where they took him? We might want to get out of here before more bandits show up or guards." the grey elf says.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 23, 2010)

Ciaran spits. His stomach, first churning from the spell, now filled with bile and fury, looks at the conflagration before him.

"It's just like them to unleash ridiculous energies without purpose like that! Careless ruffians, how dare they suggest they know magic!"

He slams his fist into his palm, a small arc coruscating from hand to hand for an instant.

He turns to Vaseda with a glower.

"No, there is no use going back in there for Aeron. We shall not. They have taken Merrick, they've taken Bellus' charge, they've taken others from before when I learned of that wretched place, they even took the love of that fool Shoon. We'll need supplies, we'll need others. Back to Hommlet, I suggest, let us find those who would crush such a pestilence on Oerth.  Encraidd!"

Ciaran's black steed rushes up, and the storm wizard leaps into the saddle. His hawk alights on his shoulder.

"Come, let's back to Hommlet," Ciaran calls. "This place can be left to rot."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 24, 2010)

*Zirat - Champion of Kord*

After a silent pray for Aeron, Zirat speaks to the party.

We have lost two friends, Aeron is one with his god now and Merrick ... oh.. I pray for the gods to have mercy on him. I do not want to think what they’ll d to him.
We do not have time to mourn and our business in this miserable place is over, we cannot return to this place anymore, we are known to the locals as the ones who fight the temple forces and we cannot risk losing more friends in ambush. This time we were victorious but the results were grave.

Preparing for the voyage back to Hommlet Zirat add.
We cannot win alone, we need to recruit men-at-arms to help us, some strong lads from Hommlet who knows how to wield a sword or swing an axe. One with a divine ability to tend the wounds is a must.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

*Bellus - NPCing for Mark*

Bellus eyes Zirat, Ciaran and Vaseda. "That was some good skull-clubbin' fun," he says, wiping blood and brains off of his morningstar. "So are the locals just an unfriendly bunch, or was this personal?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 26, 2010)

_OOC: Thanks, Rhun. Could you help spread the word that I've not died or vanished completely. Life has been way too interesting lately. I'm going to make a serious effort to reboot my stalled games by Friday._


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

*OOC: No worries, Mark. We're all patient!*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2010)

It is a long, slow and tiring march back to Hommlet. Your bodies ache, your injuries pain you, and fatigue threatens to drop you where you stand. Indeed, Vaseda runs out of strength some miles from the village, prompting the mighty Zirat to throw him over Encraidd's rump like a sack of potatoes. You press on, and the faintest glimmerings of light are beginning to shine in the east as Burne's Tower comes into view on the fringe of the village proper.


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2010)

"zzzzzzzzzzzzz" Vaseda snores as he lies on Encraidd.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2010)

To the wench!
The gladiator declares
We have to form a plan, this time, Nulb is not going to be part of it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 9, 2010)

Ciaran nods in agreement. "To the Wench!"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2010)

The wizard continues to be jostled and _bumped_ on the back of Zirat's riding horse...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2010)

renau1g said:


> "zzzzzzzzzzzzz" Vaseda snores as he lies on Encraidd.




Orcs!
Zirat tries to scare Vaseda that sleeps behind him
Tricked you, ha ha


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2010)

"What? let me at 'em..." Vaseda says, as he fights through the poison for a brief moment then falls back onto the horse.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2010)

As stated elsewhere: I would love to get this game back on, but I'm afraid it may be a bit. I can't even seem to keep up very well in the (relatively) few games that I'm still in. Let me see if I can't get a few things sorted out though. I really miss DMing my games.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a bump to say I'm looking into getting this game restarted...so if you are interested, please check in over in the OOC thread.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

Your troupe stumbles wearily into the yard of the Welcome Wench. The groom takes Encraidd to the stables, saying nothing about your haggard appearance. Zirat hoists Vaseda over his shoulder, and you stumble into the taproom. A small fire burns in the great hearth, taking the chill from the place. The smell of spiced potatoes and eggs assails your nostrils; obviously Ostler and his staff are already up, and preparing breakfast. Given the early hour, the place is empty, though you are sure that will not last long.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2011)

"zzzzzzzzzzz" the unconscious arcanist stirs slightly as he's put down, but the poison still is burning deep within him.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

The rough wooden bench upon which Zirat unceremoniously drops the unconscious Vaseda with a thunk is certainly not comfortable for sleeping, but in his current state the elf is not likely to notice.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

Bellus sniffs the air deeply, glances about the empty taproom with his good eye, and then slams a fist down loudly on the table. "Innkeep!" he shouts. "Food and ale!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2011)

*Zirat - champion of Kord*

We need to take the poor man to the church. The clerics of st. cuthbert will be able to lift what ever is upon him.
The gladiator is soul-broken. They are failing each time to penetrate the defenses of the cursed temple.
This is going to be our final attempt to breach into the cursed temple, we lost so many friends and comrades along the way. Some died, other gave up and even one little gnome got reason and left for Grayhawk.
Zirat takes something to drink before continuing with Vaseda to the church.
I do prefer to have a vacation on the shores of the Nyr Dyv. There is a nice place on the outskirts of Hardby where cute girls come to bath...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2011)

Ciaran perks up, ever so slightly. "A place by Hardby? Something like that might be just what we need. But I wouldn't want to think that we are just giving up on such a monstrous place as that giant temple. We may have caused it some damage, but it still stands to grow like a festering tumor."

The mage shakes his head. "And now I find myself uninterested in the fairer sex again. Nothing to be done. It will be back to that fell place once more."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

Within a few moments, the portly Goodman Gundigoot emerges from the kitchen, and stops in shock as he sees you. "By the gods!" he exclaims. "What has happened?" He worriedly wipes his hands on his dirty apron as he looks over your state of disarray.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock=For Mowgli/Meddyg]
It has been over two weeks since Meddyg left the metropolis of Chendl for the small, idyllic village of Hommlet. The road was long, and too many days in the saddle has left your backside quite sore; still, the weather was *mostly* pleasant, and you encountered no trouble along the way. You arrived yesterday evening, and immediately sought out Lord Burne, an agent of Furyondy. 

You spent an hour or so in discussions with Burne, sitting in plush armchairs within his study, drinking fine brandywine. The well-groomed and richly dressed wizard confirms that the group you have been sent to aid has made Hommlet their base of operations in their strikes against the Temple of Elemental Evil, but that they are currently out on one of their expeditions. He recommends that you wait at the Inn of the Welcome Wench, as the group will most certainly head there upon their return from their tasks.

From Burne's tower you made your way to the Inn of the Welcome Wench. The food was delicious, the ale hearty, the serving wenches comely and flirtatious, and the feather bed a dream. Morning came far too soon for Meddyg's tastes.

With the sun little more than a glow in the eastern sky, Meddyg rises, awakened by voices in the taproom below. Why anyone would be awake at this hour, the cleric can hardly guess...but the voices are loud, and full of both anger and distress.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2011)

Meddyg gives up on the idea of a few more minutes of blissful sleep and sits up in the bed. He listens to the voices below but is unable to make out individual words; still, it's possible this is the group he's been sent to join. He rises and, after performing his morning ablutions, makes his way down the stairs . . .

The tall slender man is a sight, milky skin and white blond hair proclaim his Suel blood in spite of the distance from Hommlet to that cold land. He surveys the scene briefly then makes his way deliberately down the stairs to the taproom. "What's all this then?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

A one-eye dwarf in heavy leathers is shaking his head. He looks up at the newcomer's words, and then back to the innkeep. "An ambush, t'was. Took us unaware. I should have seen it..." The dwarf's voice trails off. He bears several cuts and burns, though none of them look too serious. "Perhaps you could send a runner to the church to fetch back a priest. The elf still has their poison in his blood."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2011)

"Let me take a look at him first . . . Meddyg places a comforting hand on the man's forehead, pulls up his eyelids to check pupils, and listens to his heartrate. He straightens once his examination is complete and looks to his patient's comrades. "It seems the poison has run its course; your friend should be fine with a few days to rest. I can fetch a priest, but he'll certainly tell you the same."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli]

A quick examination tells Meddyg that the poison has already run its course, and that the elf simply needs to rest. He will fully recover with a day or two of rest.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC: Previous post edited.*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

As Ostler rushes to fetch food and drink from the kitchen, the dwarf looks over the tall, thin man with a suspicious eye. "Who are you, that knows about healing and poison?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

Rhun said:


> "I'm sorry," says the barkeep. "It isn't worth getting involved with. Someone finds out I helped you, and then I have to worry about them burning down the hostel, and drowning me. Or something worse. You don't know who you are messing with." With that final warning, the barkeep turns away from Shoon to help the other customers at the bar.




*OOC: Can I point out the irony of this post from 09/2008? And what happens...his hostel gets burned down.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2011)

"I am Meddyg, a priest of Phaulkon. And unless I miss my guess, you are the very folk I was sent here to find." He extends his hand to the dwarf, waiting for an introduction, then to each of the others in turn.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

"I'm Bellus," says the dwarf, taking Meddyg's hand in a firm grip. "But I doubt you're seeking an unsavory type like myself. Likely you're looking for these fellows." The dwarf waives his hand at the others. "I just threw my lot in with them to stir up some trouble and find an old friend of mine."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2011)

In short order, Ostler returns with breakfast. Plates of spicy, fried potatoes, chicken eggs, thick, crispy bacon, and warm biscuits (smothered in honey and butter) are quickly served up. A hearty brown ale accompanies the food.

Vaseda begins to stir, the smells of breakfast obviously overcoming the fatigue which had dropped him mid-step on the road.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 17, 2011)

One of the party, Flan, wearing a traditional fringed leather outfit, smiles a greeting. "Phaulkon, you say? Very interesting, tell me more about your choice of patron. My name is Ciaran apCallain. Pleasure to meet you. Although why you are looking for us, I wonder. You are much more polite than most who look for us."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2011)

"The pleasure is mine, Ciaran, and where I come from manners are sometimes all that prevent our tribes from slaughtering each other so they're of some importance to me." He smiles as he speaks the words, clearly conveying that he means no offense. "As a child I was  . . . small. Not nearly the paragon of strength and valor that I am now." This with an easy tone of gentle self-mockery. "The Sky-Lord was a natural choice, and was bolstered by my early skill with the bow. I've been wandering this land, teaching small farmers and villagers the use of the bow and proper defense of their steadings. The lords of Furyondy heard of my work and approached me with the request that I seek out a group they've tasked with investigating a blighted temple. I'm hoping you are they."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2011)

Bellus downs his mug of ale in a single long quaff, and slams the mug back down on the table. "Blighted temple, eh?" He shakes his head. "I hear tell that my boy Mick might be in just such a place." The dwarf looks around at the others, and grabs the full mug from in front of Vaseda, who is still lying on the bench. "Of course, we couldn't get near the place yesterday. Damn brigands! And a dwarf, leading them? It is a disgrace to my kind, I say!"


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Does that mean Vaseda can wake up? I didn't want to jump the gun.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2011)

[sblock=Renau1g]Yes, Vaseda can wake up. Though he will be groggy and fatigued.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2011)

Bellus downs his second mug of ale, and pounds it down on the table. "More ale!" he calls to Ostler. It seems as though the dwarf's plan to forget yesterday's defeat may be to get good and thoroughly drunk.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2011)

[sblock=Pic of Meddyg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 20, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Pic of Meddyg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooc- I wonder why he looks up, the creepy things live below the earth. 

Zirat smiles as he sees his friend Vaseda up and awake.
No beer for you my sick friend. You should change your diet to fruits and milk for the rest of the day. Something I was taught in times were gladiator foes poisoned each other for advantage in the ring. Of Chendl


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2011)

*Bellus - NPCed by Rhun*

Ostler brings more ale, and Bellus grabs another mug. "Poison...now there's an idea. We should find some, and use it against those damn bandits." He takes a hearty swig from the cup. "Give 'em a taste of their own medicine, so to speak."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2011)

The grey elf looks up, his eyes unfocused, but his head turns as he hears his allies words. "Uhh....what happened? Last I remember we were...were... fighting off some bandits or guards or someone. You all seemed to know them, or they knew you. Oh, wait there was a fire, the bar was on fire. Where are we know? Oh my head is killing me. I need to come up with a spell to get rid of these accursed distractions *Ugh*" Vaseda says, then his eyes return to focus and he spots the newcomer. The elf's eyes grow wide, "Who is this now? Another one to poison our drink?" he stammers, reaching into his pouch for a scroll quickly.

[sblock=ooc]
BTW does anyone have the link to the RG? I couldn't find it [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2011)

As the elf reaches for his pouch, Meddyg speaks quickly. "Stay your hand, sir! I'm sent to help, not hinder you. I am Meddyg Dawnus, a priest of Phaulkon."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2011)

"We're back in Hommlet, elf," says the dwarf. "You passed out on the road."


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


sense motive (1d20+1=14)







"Sent? Sent by whom?"Vaseda replies to the newcomer, his hand not entering the pouch, but still hovers close.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2011)

Meddyg smiles charmingly at the suspicious fellow. "My friend, I am a wandering priest. As I was explaining to Bellus, Ciaran and . . . I'm sorry, I haven't gotten your name, sir . . ." *(OOC: Looks at Zirat)* "I have been in this area for some time now, helping the villagers and homesteaders develop plans and skills for protecting their homes. Lord Burne approached me yesterday with the request that I locate you and add my abilities to your mission. I agreed, waited for you here - where Lord Burne said you were most likely to reappear - and here I am."

Vaseda senses only good intentions from the handsome fellow.









*OOC:*


Bluff (1d20+3=20)


----------



## renau1g (Feb 21, 2011)

"Oh, well then. I'm Vaseda. An arcanist specializing in the conjuration school of magic, with a focus in the subschool of summoning extraplanar creatures." Vaseda replies


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2011)

Bellus waves his mug at Zirat. "He's Zirat, a former arena fighter. He doesn't talk much." The dwarf finishes his third ale, and starts on a fourth. He looks at the others. "If we're going to go after those brigands, we're going to need all the help we can get. Any chance Lord Burne might send a half-dozen or so guards along with us?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2011)

"A pleasure, Vaseda, Zirat!" He turns to Bellus. "I know little of Lord Burne, but it seems likely that if he were willing to send more reinforcements he'd have just had them come along with me. However, it never hurts to ask . . ."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2011)

Bellus shrugs. "Then perhaps we ask around, and see if there are any warrior types in the village to aid us? Or perhaps even staying here at the inn...this seems a busy enough place. The dwarf looks around at the empty taproom with his good eye. "In the evening anyway."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 24, 2011)

"Fight an army with an army, that sound like the best way to handle it."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

Bellus gives Ciaran a half-drunken smile. "Can you summon up one of them armies?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2011)

*Zirat*



Mowgli said:


> "A pleasure, Vaseda, Zirat!" He turns to Bellus. "I know little of Lord Burne, but it seems likely that if he were willing to send more reinforcements he'd have just had them come along with me. However, it never hurts to ask . . ."




Zirat nods to the new comer .
Welcome...
He raise his mug as a toast for the priest
heroes came, fell and fled. I hope you are strong minded.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

Bellus raises his own drink, and then chugs it down and begins looking for a fifth mug of ale.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Bellus gives Ciaran a half-drunken smile. "Can you summon up one of them armies?"




"I can" Vaseda says softly to nobody in particular.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 25, 2011)

Ciaran merely raises an eyebrow in response. Whether to Bellus or Vaseda, it is unclear.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2011)

Bellus hoists his mug again. "To summoned armies!" He then downs the remainder of his ale.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 1, 2011)

Vaseda raises his glass to that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2011)

Meddyg looks around at the others. "OK, so what now? Vaseda, you could surely use at least one more good night of rest. After that, what's the plan?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 1, 2011)

"Same plan we have every time..." Ciaran sneers. "Break in somewhere, and kill what we find until we have to escape again."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

"Yeah," agrees Bellus, loudly and drunkenly. "Bash us some blighters! I'm thinking I'm owing a few of them brigands a sound thrashing!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC: So what's the plan? I know most of the PCs are in desperate need of sleep...but anything else that needs to be discussed IC or should I move along to the next day?*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 2, 2011)

Vaseda's eyes are half-closed as their new ally speaks up, the elf shakes his head, "Ah yes some rest would be nice" he replies.









*OOC:*


 Vaseda's got nothing else to do/say here (well after hand-waiving the info given by Zirat


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 2, 2011)

*Zirat*

We'll rest and once we'll be OK we'll head once more to the cursed temple, this time, without entering and stopping in Nulb. We cannot enter to the town so I suggest circling it and head straight to the forests around the temple compound.
Zirat stands up, ready to help Vaseda
Then, we can try the secret passage under the tower or the cottage.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC: Also, if you are interested in NPCs to aid you...you could talk to Burne & Rufus about lending you some guardsmen. Also, Zirat is quite friendly with a villager by the name of Elmo, who is close to as skilled a fighter as the gladiator is. Also, Zirat has passing familiarity with Turuko and Kobort, a pair of mercenaries staying at the Inn of the Welcome Wench.

See the info thread under Dramatis Personæ for Hommlet for more details. *


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

Having eaten his fill, and now good and drunk, the one-eyed dwarf stands. "Some sleep is just the thing," he slurs. "I'll see you louts in the morning. We're gonna...gonna head to that Temple and bust some skulls." The dwarf blinks several times, and then stumbles toward the stairs leading upward to the Inn's rooms.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC: It will probably be tomorrow night, or possibly this weekend sometime before I get the next big IC post up to move things forward.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

*5 Patchwall*
The bruised, battered and exhausted heroes retire to their rooms within the Wench after eating a hearty breakfast and some discussion with Meddyg. While they sleep, the cleric of Phaulkon spends his day exploring the village, getting to know some of the villagers, and learning the places of interest within the village. 
Come evening, he returns to the Inn of the Welcome Wench. There he learns that his new companions were still too exhausted to leave their rooms, so Ostler Gundigoot sent dinner up to them instead. Meddyg dines alone on a delicious meal of boiled crayfish in garlic butter while Beka (the pretty, buxom serving girl with the long chestnut tresses) flirts shamelessly with him. 

After dinner Meddyg spends a few hours drinking and talking to both the locals and a few travellers. As the evening winds down, he finds himself playing knucklebones with the self-proclaimed treasurehunter Furnok of Furd (who is staying at the Inn, and is blessed with either good fortune or loaded dice), the traveling wizard Spugnois (who is also staying at the Inn, and who hasn't won a single round all night), and Leytan the Laborer (who lives in the laborer's tent camp on the edge of the village, and has won a few rounds here and there). 

Being wise though, Meddyg retires to his room for the evening before it gets too late, before he drinks too much of Ostler's fine ale, and before he loses too many silver pieces. After all, he knows he has an early morning before him.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

*6 Patchwall, morning*
Morning comes early, but an entire day spent in rest seems to have restored most of you to good spirits. Your bodies feel rested and strong, and while you are still haunted by the loss of Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria, and the capture of Sir Merrick Garland, and new determination has set in. You know that the forces of darkness must be defeated, and that if you are to rescue Merrick you must act, and not dwell on past defeats. Indeed, you still have hopes that perhaps Jebediah Krane and his man Thomas are still alive, despite the fact that they were taken some two weeks ago.

You all gather in the common room of the Wench to eat breakfast and decide upon the tasks for the day ahead.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

Bellus sits at the rough wooden table, shoveling spoonfuls of breakfast into his mouth, and washing it down with dark ale. Apparently the dwarf is feeling much more himself this morning. He looks over the rest of you with his good eye, and raises an eyebrow. "So, what's the plan today?" He pats his morningstar with one gnarled hand and smiles grimly. "I'm looking forward to cracking some skulls."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

Meddyg joins the gruff dwarf at breakfast, determined to enjoy a last delicious meal at the Wench before heading off to the (very scary) Evil Temple. He eats quietly as he waits for the rest of the crew.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2011)

"I don't believe I will sully my hands with 'cracking some skulls' like some common ruffian, but I do believe an exploration of this accursed temple that has been vexing this group is in order. Perhaps a fresh perspective from us newcomers will be enough to defeat whatever evil lurks in the darkness..." Vaseda says, eating a light breakfast with some white wine.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

Bellus nods at the elf. "You'll be needing me to keep them thugs off of you so you can work your magics," he says, smiling faintly. "But yes...once we newcomers get a chance to see this "temple," perhaps we can find some new and inventive ways to fight this evil."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciaran nods. "Shall we be off, then?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

"I am ready," says Bellus with a nod. The dwarf pushes away the remnants of his food, and drops a few coins on the table. He grabs his pack, into which he places a handkeg of the Wench's ale. "For the road." he says, smiling crookedly. He slings his backpack and gathers the rest of his gear. 


*OOC: So, to Nulb? You'll have to at least cross the bridge there in Nulb. Or otherwise find a way to ford/bypass the Imerdys Run.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 5, 2011)

*Zirat*

We can ask more men to come with us.
Zirat suggests.
I can think of a warrior named Elmo, a local who fell to the drop not once neither twice but can swings a sword when sober.

As for Nulb - We cannot show our faces in this place as we had a battle with some of the locals, surely they blame us for the loss of their one stinking hostel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

"Aye, I met a few folk that seem decent enough yesterday. There's an adventurer of some sort named Furnok (of Furd) and a wizard named Spugnois. Are you familiar with either of these?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

"Well, if that there bridge in Nulb is the only way 'cross the Imerdys Run, perhaps we can wait upon the outskirts of the village until nightfall, and cross then?" Bellus shrugs. "I don't recall seeing any sentries."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

*OOC: I don't think the other PCs had met Furnok, but Ciaran & Vaseda are at least familiar with Spugnois.

If you're looking for front line combatants though then Elmo, and Turuko & Korbort would be the most logical choices.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 6, 2011)

*Zirat*



Mowgli said:


> "Aye, I met a few folk that seem decent enough yesterday. There's an adventurer of some sort named Furnok (of Furd) and a wizard named Spugnois. Are you familiar with either of these?"




Who?! Spongebob ? Spugenob ?!?! Never heard of him...
Zirat laugh to himself.
But I'm familiar with Turuko & Korbort. Local warriors that will fight for some coins and fame I guess.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC: If you guys really do want to hire some additional swords to help, I just need to know who:

 - Kobort & Turuko (they only hire out as a pair) will accompany you for 3 gp/day, and a share of any loot found.

 - Elmo will accompany you for 2gp/day and a share of any loot found.

 - Spugnois will accompany you for 5gp/day and a share of any loot found.

 - Furnok of Furd will accompany you for 4gp/day and a share of any loot found.

From a purely selfish perspective, I would prefer you didn't hire too many at any one time, since it is a bit more work on my part to run the NPCs in combat.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2011)

"Finding any swords willing to fight for coin in a village this size is a boon." says Bellus. "I've got a few coins I can contribute to hiring some help."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 6, 2011)

"I trust Zirat in this decision as he's faced the dangers of this place before and knows better than I if some additional aid is required. I will contribute my share as well" Vaseda says.









*OOC:*


I'm good either way, I'd say no more than 1 (or the twins). I want a larger share of the treasure too


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC: With the luck you guys have had, whoever you hire will probably die anyway! LOL.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC: More likely they'll be the only ones to survive, and take all the loot themselves. *

"I have a few gold to contribute to the fees for a hireling or two."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 7, 2011)

"Of the possibilities, I would rather have the muscle. And make sure they aren't a coward, either--that will only get them, and others, killed."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

Your company discusses the options, and decides to hire the services of the monk Turuko and his fighter companion Korbort. Since they are staying at the inn, it doesn't take long to track them down and hash out the details of the contract.

Within an hour, you are assembled in the muddy yard of the inn, ready to set out again for Nulb and the Temple.

Korbort, a massively built human, wears banded mail, and carries shield and bastard sword. A morning star hangs at his belt, and he bears a heavy pack on his back. Turuko, by comparison is trim and athletic, coming perhaps to Korbort's shoulder, and carries only a light pack and quarterstaff visible.  

*Korbort*




*Turuko*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 9, 2011)

*Zirat*

Welcome aboard
Zirat say to the pair
I think Elmo is a skilled fighter as well, but since he loves the drop we'll take him next time.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

Korbort only grunts in response to Zirat, but Turuko offers the champion a short bow. "We appreciate the offer of work. Coin is scarce of late, and with winter coming, we need to earn a tidy sum to see us through comfortably."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 10, 2011)

*Zirat*

I'm skilled in a melee combat, no need for a bow
Zirat replies to Turuko 
We face dark powers, humanoids ... hobgoblins, ogres and such, show no mercy since you'll get none in return.
Zirat adds.
Gather your gear, we are heading soon to Nulb without entering the vile place. we'll circle it towerd the ruins of an old temple where fame and glory lies for you.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2011)

"Lead the way" Vaseda replies, after he gathers his belongings.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC: By the way, that was Turuko offering a short bow, as in bending from the waist, a gesture of respect. He wasn't offering Zirat a weapon. LOL. *


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2011)

You leave Hommlet, bolstered by your hirelings, and make the long trip to Nulb. Still, you've left early, and make good time, so it is still perhaps an hour until sunset when you reach the bridge over the Imerdys Run. 

Beyond are the still smoking remains of the Waterside Hostel, now little more than blackened foundation, burnt timbers, and much ash. You don't see any villagers in the immediate area...those that frequented the Hostel now probably patronize the Boatman's Tavern instead.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2011)

"Wasnt there an inn there?" asks Turuko, surveying the destruction across the Imerdy with a keen eye. 

Kobort offers a grunt of affirmation, and turns his dull eyes upon the rest of the group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

Meddyg turns to the rest of the group.

"So, where do we go from here? This is all new to me, but plainly it's territory you've covered before."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2011)

Bellus shrugs at Meddyg's comment. "I've never been to the Temple, either. But I'm guessing we have to cross this here bridge." With that, the dwarf begins to lead the way over the Imerdys Run, and into the village of Nulb.



*OOC: I'll give Strahd, IVV and Renau1g a bit more time to post. Otherwise, I'll start NPCing Zirat for these types of situations, when Strahd isn't readily available. I'm sure he won't mind.  *


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

"Come," says the gladiator simply, turning right off of the road after crossing the bridge, and leading the way along the banks of the Imerdys Flow. After leading the way well past Nulb, he turns abruptly and leads the way away from the river, and across the fields to the forbidding growth of the Gnarley Forest. In relatively little time he had found the overgrown rutted trail leading deeper into the dark woods, and toward the Temple of Elemental Evil.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

The track leading from Nulb quickly becomes more rutted and muddy, and is spotted with rank weeds - thistles, burrs, thorns, nettles, and others. The other vegetation is quite disconcerting - dead trees with a skeletal appearance, scrub growth twisted and unnaturally colored, all unhealthy and sickly looking or exceptionally robust and disgusting. Quite suddenly, the ruins you have sought appear before you. The outerworks, once stout walls and towers, have been thrown down, and now are little more than overgrown mounds of grey rubble and blackish weeds. Skulls and bones of humans and humanoids gleam white here and there amidst the growth. A grove of oddly stunted and unhealthy looking usk trees still grow along the northen end of the former compound, and a stump of a broken tower juts up from the northeastern corner of the shattered wall. The leprous grey Temple, however, stands intact, its arched butresses somehow obscene with their growth of climbing vegetation.

Everything surrounding the place is disgusting. The myriad of leering faces and twisting, contorted forms writhing and postulating on every face of the edifice seem to jape at the obscenities they depict. The growth in the compound is noisome. Thorns clutch, burrs stick and crushed stems emit foul stench or raise angry welts on exposed skin. Worst of all is the pervading fear which seems to hang over the entire area - a smothering, clinging, almost tangible cloud of vileness and horror. Sounds seem distorted, either muffled and shrill or unnaturally loud and grating.

Your eyes play tricks in the darkness. You see darting movement at the corner of your vision, but when you shift your gaze toward such, there is nothing there at all. You cannot help but wander who or what made the maze of narrow paths through the weedy courtyard. What sort of thing could wander here and there around this ghastly edifice of evil without shrieking and gibbering and going completely mad? Yet the usual mundane sounds of your travel are accompanied only by the chorus of the wind, moaning through hundreds of aperatures built into the stonework to sing like doomed souls given over to the tender mercies of demonkind. Echoing these horrible sounds are the macabre croaks from the scattered flapping, leering ravens.

There is no doubt; you have come to a place of ineffable evil.





*OOC: Reposted for the newcomer. *


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

Meddyg barely manages to repress his horror as the evil presses in on him. He puts on a brave face, however, and speaks to his new comrades.

"I think it's been some while since Phaulkon has been allowed to visit this place. It's probably time to introduce the lodgers to the Lord of the Skies."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

Kobort grimaces, and Turuko whistles low. "We're going in there? I suddenly think we may have negotiated for far too low of a daily rate."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

Bellus readies his morningstar. "And I thought the Greyhawk slums were a bad place to visit." He shakes his head. "How do we get in there, and what will we find inside?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 24, 2011)

"Bah, I'm sure it's just decor to scare away would-be looters" Vaseda jests as he waits for his more experience allies to answer their hirelings questions.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

Zirat is grim as he stands at the head of your group, surveying the temple compound with keen eyes, his spiked chain held ready in his hands. "We have previously entered through on of two ways. Through the side doors in the nave of the Temple Proper, and through an underground entrance beneath the broken stub tower. Those are the only ways in we have found."

The gladiator shrugs. "The underground tunnel leads to Falrinth, the foul wizard who has bested us in the past. The entrance into the Temple Proper has previously been unguarded...though, I would not doubt that the denizens of this place will be more prepared for us this time."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

*Map, Temple Compound*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC: Each square is 30'. Ignore the tiny blue dots, as they were merely from a previous visit to the place. I forgot to remove them.*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2011)

"A wizard you say? Hmmmm.....interesting....that might be a fortuitous place to start, having all our assets at our disposal to face a powerful foe. Could you describe what effects Falrinth was it? Yes, Falrinth used against your group last time? It is always good to know what's coming ahead" Vaseda asks excitedly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

"I agree with Vaseda . . . we should take out the powerful foe first. We're going rested, and taking him down might prove disheartening to his allies."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC: Per the entry in the Info Thread:

Falrinth: A powerful wizard that you encountered during your explorations of the Temple of Elemental Evil's dungeons, he bested your group in combat, forcing you to flee before the awesome force of his powers. What exactly his function is within the Temple you have yet to divine. He is a tall slender man with a thin strip of hair upon his mostly bald head, a far-eastern style mustache and small arrow-shaped goatee, and a wicked countenance. He dresses well in plush silk robes and other such finery. You noted a jeweled dagger at his belt, but no other visible weapons. Ciaran noted that his power level may be on par with that of Lord Burne, as judged by his casting many spells, two of which were from the Fourth Order of Arcane Magnitude. These spells included Stoneskin, Wall of Fire, Magic Missile, Shield, Minor Global of Invulnerability, Lightning Bolt, and Scorching Ray.



*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2011)

*gulp*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

"Bah, I'll brain him good with my club," says Bellus, hefting his morningstar. "So, to the wizard's lair then?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2011)

"Sounds like a plan" Vaseda agrees


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 26, 2011)

"He can wield spells of the Fourth Order, but that should be his limit," Ciaran observes, tactically. "He was only capable of slinging four Magic Missiles at a time, which suggests the limit of his power."

Tracing shapes in the air before him to organize his thoughts, he continues, "Note that although we did not witness him casting it, I suspect he is also capable of _Invisibility_ and a detailed illusion of some kind. When we encountered him, a demon appeared and taunted us, as if summoned. However, it would have been bound to the magic circle it was ostensibly in. True thaumaturgy requires magic of higher orders than Fourth, and thus I conclude that it is most likely an illusion, so placed to give him the time necessary to cast the Minor Globe and Stoneskin prior to his attack."

He looks at his companions sternly. "And please, should we meet him again in such a state, note that he can still be grappled and smothered. Do NOT be a coward and refuse to approach."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2011)

*Zirat*

Hmmm... He was a tough bustard. We hold him responsible for the death of our monk.
Zirat say as he tries to recall the events.
We fled before his arcane might, right into the hands of Ogres and Trolls, thus taking the same route will not be wise.

Turning his look back to the temple again he adds
I suggest assaulting the first floor where Orcs and Hobgoblins lie.
He nods to the new comers
With the help of these two skilled fighters we can take them this time.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 26, 2011)

"Responsible for the death of our monk? That's one way to look at it," Ciaran replies sardonically.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Kobort and Turuko exchange glances. "Orcs and hobgoblins sound much preferable to facing a powerful wizard. At least to us."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2011)

"Very well, to orcs and hobgoblins." Vaseda agrees.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Bellus grunts his approval and readies his morningstar. Directed by Zirat, the dwarf leads the way across the eerie confines of the temple compound, and toward the front of the massive structure that is the Temple of Elemental Evil.

The bronze doors of the main entry are massive, so 20' wide and 23' high, and are held fast by huge iron chains. Every crack and space in the doors is sealed with soft iron, and silvery runes seem to burn upon the massive valves. As you approach the doors, you begin to feel an off-putting sensation; indeed you are unable to move within about ten feet of this strange portal. Try as you might, your feet will simply not carry you any closer.

"It is much the same as our first time here," says the champion of the Chendl arena. He leads you around the side of the temple narthex to where lesser doors of iron-banded bronzewood stand. He nods at the double doors here. "This is where we have entered before. Be ready, and wary." 


*OOC: Strahd, I hope you don't mind a little NPCing of your PC...but since he is the only one left from the very beginning, it makes sense that he would be the leader of the expedition. So I'm kinda using him to keep the pace of the game moving along. *


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Meddyg has a hard time concealing his relief at his allies' words. "That works for me as well." He follows Zirat's lead to the main doors and thence to the smaller portal, looking more nervous with each passing moment.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Bellus moves cautiously up to the doors, and begins making a search of them. Noting that they are clearly locked, he removes a set of picks from one of the many pouches at his waist, and begins to work on the portals.

As he begins to work on the doors, however, there is a loud WHOOSH as flames bellow out all around, catching you all within the blast radius!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

*Each of your make a Reflex save vrs DC14 for half damage. 23 points fire damage, or 11 if you make your saves.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Meddyg screams in pain like a little girl as the flames engulf him, leaving him charred and gasping. He sits down and pulls a flask from his pack, downing the contents in three long gulps. As the potion takes effect, most of his burns are washed away.

[sblock=Actions]Reflex Save (1d20+2=3) - Turns out Meddyg's not so agile . . .  Haven't seen a bad guy yet and he's already at 8/31 HP 

Potion of CMW (2d8+3=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Both Bellus and Turuko perform amazingly acrobatic maneuvers, somehow avoiding being burnt at all by the flames. Kobort takes the full brunt of the blast though. The hulking warrior takes a seat next to Meddyg, similarly withdrawing a vial and drinking the contents.

Bellus eyes the doors. "I don't know how I missed that."

*Bellus Ref Save: 26 (success, evasion for 0 damage)
Kobort Ref Save: 7 (failure, 23 damage)
Turuko Ref Save: 21  (success, evasion for 0 damage)

Kobort drinks portion of CLWs, healing 8 points of damage.

Bellus
Kobort
Turuko*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2011)

Bellus returns to the door, and spends a few minutes making sure no further traps remain. Then, he sets to work on the lock, and shortly has it sprung.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 28, 2011)

Ciaran covers himself from the worst of the blast, and looks about angrily. He seems about to toss out attacks at random when he catches himself, checks Bellus, and responds, "What, that was just a trap? We are not under direct attack?"

Thinking about the situation, he shakes his head, pulls out his spellbook and prepares _See Invisibility_ in place of his _Scorching Ray_.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

Bellus grumbles under his breath. "A magical trap, not an ordinary one. They are almost impossible to detect, especially with just a cursory inspection. We will have to be much more careful in the future."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2011)

*mmm.....barbecued elf (where's the Thri-Kreens?)*

Vaseda was engrossed with the magical effect that barred the entry to the main doors that he was caught completely unawares when the flames flew through the area.

The elf falls to the ground.

[sblock=ooc]
ref (1d20+3=12) failed.


Dying... ouch...% to become stable (1-10 is stable) (1d100=90)

-7/17 [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Memorized

0 - Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Wall of Smoke*, Obscuring Mist*
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC: Vaseda only has 17 hit points? I hope Meddyg is worth his weight! *


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Level 4 magic users are extra squishy (especially with a CON penalty even Ciaran only has 20 hp, he just made the save). Change all spells to cures, a stubbed toe will put a dent into my hp


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2011)

Meddyg shakes off his shock and kneels quickly next to the fading mage. He sends his will to the sky, calling on his connection with Phaulkon. A beam of sunlight pierces the clouds, bathing Vaseda in healing warmth, and the majority of his wounds are washed away.

Once this most serious victim is cared for, he turns to the others. "Anyone else in need of Phaulkon's blessing?"

[sblock=Actions]Burn _Regeneration, Lesser_ for _Cure Moderate Wounds_.

Heals 20 Pts (Maximized due to Healer's Touch feat).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC: Ciaran is down to 9 hit points, I think. Kobort is down to 19. Zirat hasn't made his save yet.*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2011)

Vaseda coughs up some blood as the healing magic washes away the burns from his flesh. He turns onto his side and coughs a few times before rising to a sitting position and sees Meddyg standing there.

"I guess I have you to thank" he says to his saviour. 

Vaseda then turns his attention to Zirat, "You neglected to inform us about this rather potent trap, well I assume it was a trap as there are no enemies in sight. Did you not say you traveled this path in prior excursions?" the elf asks, then stands and casts a spell, for a brief moment a ghostly set of chainmail surrounds him then dissipates. 

[sblock=ooc]
Cast Mage Armor (+4 AC for 5 hours)
17/17 hp; 16 AC; +2/+3/+6 F/R/W
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Memorized]

0 - Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Wall of Smoke*, Obscuring Mist*
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2011)

Meddyg grins a lopsided grin at the singed Vaseda. "Weren't you in more or less the same condition the first time I saw you? Poison, fire . . . what's next, I wonder?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

"Likely an ogre's club," says Zirat grimly. He picks himself off the ground, burns covering much of his exposed skin.


*Hit Points 17/40*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2011)

"A healer and jester, a unique combination" the elf retorts


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

*PARTY STATUS
Zirat 17/40
Bellus 30/30
Ciaran 09/20
Vaseda 14/17
Meddyg 23/31
Turuko
Kobort*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

Bellus pushes the heavy doors open, and they swing silently open on massive, well-oiled hinges of bronze. He ushers you into the Temple narthex, and Zirat lights a torch to fend off the darkness. The floor beyond the doors is made up of reddish-brown slate-like stone squares, each about two feet on a side. The walls of the area are plastered and painted with scenes befitting the nature of the foul Temple - disgusting acts, killing, torture, enslavement, robbery, thievery and other unspeakable things. The creed of the Temple and its worshippers is all too evident here. Evil is flaunted and lionized. High up the walls, stained glass windows line the vestibule, though the dark of night keeps the scenes from being easily discerned.

To the north, you can see the nave of the Temple. The pillars to either hand are of a pinkish mineral, shot through with worm-colored veins. Their arches lead to an unremarkable pair of lesser side aisles. The columns supporting the archways, as well as the arches themselves, are worked in bas relief. As with the frescoes in the entryway, the scenes are ineffable, vile and filthy. This area was probably reserved for the lowliest of worshippers during the time when the Temple flourished. The area beyond the nave, past the first archway, appears to be more open. 

*--- MAP ---*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2011)

OOC: No time now, but will post up healing this afternoon . . .


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC: No worries, Mowgli...you won't be in a fight before then. *


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 30, 2011)

"Do you see what I see?" Ciaran whispers.

"About a hundred hiding places. Spread out, but keep in sight of each other. We mustn't make this simple for them."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2011)

Meddyg makes the rounds, taking care of the burn victims before moving on into the temple.

[sblock=OOC]'Cash in' Bull's Strength for CMW (Zirat) - heal 20 points.
'Cash in' Magic Weapon for CLW (Ciaran) - heal 12 points.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

*PARTY STATUS (Post-Healing)
Zirat 37/40
Bellus 30/30
Ciaran 20/20
Vaseda 14/17
Meddyg 23/31
Turuko
Kobort*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2011)

"So, good Zirat, where exactly have you explored in this foul place? Have you traveled down those stairs?" the elf asks.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

"We have previously only descended below via stairways in the east and west vestries," says the gladiator, motioning to the left and right.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2011)

"And to which was the aforementioned orges?" Vaseda asks.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

renau1g said:


> "And to which was the aforementioned orges?" Vaseda asks.




"We have fought ogres on both the first and third levels of the dungeon...but the vestry stairs lead down into passages on the first level that have thus far been unguarded."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2011)

"Perhaps that is a good place to start? The first level that is, as it appears things have changed since you were here last" the elf says evenly, still smarting from that trap.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2011)

Zirat leads the way quietly across the foul chapel, and through an old door into the eastern vestry. The chamber is ruined, torn apart and littered with debris. With little more than a quick glance around the chamber, the gladiator leads you down a long flight of steep stairs. The stairs lead you into a long corridor, some ten feet wide and arching to a peak some seventeen feet overhead. The hall is plastered and painted with more evil scenes, and slopes gradually downward toward the west.

"I believe the forces of the Earth Cult hold this level," says Zirat. "We have previously defeated some of their forces, but were driven off before we could destroy them."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 1, 2011)

*Zirat*

I remember this passage
Zirat say as he cautiously steps forward.
We’ll take the second left
He whispers loudly as he goes further inside.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2011)

_What in the Sky God's name have I let myself in for? We've hardly made it past the door and already I fear for my life - and those of my new allies as well. Well, I'll do my best to keep them alive; this blight_ must _be removed!_

Meddyg follows the lead of the others, keeping his thoughts to himself for now.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

Vaseda nods, keeping an eye out for trouble as he moves, carrying his tome in his hands.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I remember this passage
> Zirat say as he cautiously steps forward. We’ll take the second left
> He whispers loudly as he goes further inside.





Zirat leads you down a long sloping passage. Soon enough, you pass another large hall sloping deeper into the earth, but Zirat passes this and the slope of the hall you are in begins to slant back up. He stops at a four-way intersection and turns left. After a short passage, you come to a T-intersection, and can go either right or left.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 6, 2011)

*Zirat - champion of Kord*

Hmmm... Right.
Zirat turns to the right as he tightens his grip on his iron chain.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 6, 2011)

Fully expecting someone waiting to corner the party, Ciaran waits at the sloping passage, looking for signs of activity.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

Meddyg readies his bow . . .


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

You explore to the right, and the corridor leads to a twenty foot square room that must have once been an armory. Racks and shelves for weapons once lined the walls, but are now pulled down and smashed apart. Broken weapons, sundered shields, and rusting coats of mail are scattered about as well. Skeletons lay amidst the wreckage, humans and gnolls by the looks of them. A thick layer of dust covers everything, and cobwebs hang all about. It is obvious that this chamber is not frequented by the denizens of the place.

The chamber back to the left is almost identical, filled with broken arms and armor.


*MAP*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2011)

"Seems like a decent location to rest should we need to recover our strength and, of course, aren't being chased by powerful enemies. Shall we venture north?" the wizard asks.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

Kobort shrugs in characteristic silence, and Turuko nods his head. "North seems a good direction."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2011)

Meddyg looks around the wreckage in the room impassively before replying.

"North works for me as well. Are we ready, then?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 12, 2011)

"North it is," Ciaran agrees, allowing Zirat to lead the way again.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

*OOC: Next update should be tonight.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 16, 2011)

*Zirat*

Indeed, a place to retreat.
He replies and goes out.
Zirat leads the way to the next intersection. Then he will turn left to where the two unopened doors are.
Once he is there he will choose the door to his left (J/K88)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

The closures of this portal indicate that it is used with relative frequency. A heavy latch and padlock are present, securing the door. Unless the locks can be picked, you'll have to use force to remove the barrier.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2011)

"Anyone here have expertise with getting into places people want you out of?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 19, 2011)

"We all do, now, whether we're ready or not," Ciaran replies.

"But as for bypassing locks, that is what our good dwarven companion is for. However, let's not have a repeat like earlier today..."

Ciaran chants a moment, then stares intently at the door, the hinges, the lock, and the passageway.

[sblock=Spell List]
Cast _Detect Magic_.

Spells Prepared:
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Jet of Steam, Magic Missile
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Seeking Ray, Scorching Ray

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

*OOC: Ciaran's spell does not detect the presence of any magics.*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

Bellus moves up to the door, removes a set of tools from his belt, and begins a search of the door before setting to work on the lock. "Well, no traps that I can see, but I can't seem to get this thing unlocked. This is going to take a couple of minutes...watch my back."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2011)

After a couple of minutes, Bellus manages to get the padlock open. You unlatch the door and push it open. Beyond is a dark, filthy chamber. Chained to the walls are two humans. A chubby male in once fine but now ruined robes, and a lean, athletic man clad only in leather breeches. The fat man hangs limply, either unconscious or dead, but the other ran raises his head to look at you.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

"Well, what do we have here?" asks Turuko, entering the chamber. "Prisoners?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

Rhun said:


> "Well, what do we have here?" asks Turuko, entering the chamber. "Prisoners?"





[sblock=response]
nope, infiltrator- I have sneaking into their organization to fell it from the inside out. I have these fiends right where I want them[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

The lumbering warrior Kobort steps up behind Turuko. "He looks mostly dead," he says in a low, even bass.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

Rhun said:


> "Well, what do we have here?" asks Turuko, entering the chamber. "Prisoners?"





"Nope, infiltrator- I have been sneaking into this organization to fell it from the inside out. I have the fiends right where I want them. You must be the new jailer.




Rhun said:


> The lumbering warrior Kobort steps up behind Turuko. "He looks mostly dead," he says in a low, even bass.




Turning to The lumbering warrior he asks, "And who you be, the new torture masteer? I have told the truth already, Go ahead and sacrifice me to your little demon godling. he will spit me out in distase to him. " he squares his shoulders and stands at the wall defient. his shoulder length blacurly hair is matted with blood where he has been beated about, fresh dark purle bruses about his mid section accentuates the 4 long jagged  rakes marks running from a bit under his chin to his right ribs.

his swollen and bloody nose and lips proof of an earlier and recent 'session of questioning' that he has endured.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 27, 2011)

Among the group is a sullen, swarthy fellow, dressed in soft leathers. A hawk perches on his shoulder, looking about uncomfortably. He approaches calmly, almost clinically.

"You dislike the demon, do you? Why? What has the Temple done to earn your ire?"

[sblock=ooc]
The meta-player in me is saying, "Great, Ciaran's the first one to speak here... We need a new face."
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

squinting his eyes and smirking he utters one word spoken low and harsh, "existes."

*attempts to escape from mantacles* (I am guessing a d20 plus dex-took a peek at the skill discrip and it is a dc 30 so nat 20 only)
natraal 19, so just barely missed it.

in hsi sweaty unwshed greasy grimy self, he could be seen trying to escape his bonds, but is oh so close but yet so far not succeeding. he gets frustrated and growles out, "Damy your mantacles! arrrrgh!!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

*OOC: Actually, Dewar...Skill checks don't auto-fail on a natural 1 or auto-succeed on a natural 20. You actually have to hit the DC. *



			
				d20srd.org said:
			
		

> To make a skill check, roll 1d20 and add your character’s skill modifier for that skill. The skill modifier incorporates the character’s ranks in that skill and the ability modifier for that skill’s key ability, plus any other miscellaneous modifiers that may apply, including racial bonuses and armor check penalties. The higher the result, the better. *Unlike with attack rolls and saving throws, a natural roll of 20 on the d20 is not an automatic success, and a natural roll of 1 is not an automatic failure.*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

A scarred, one-eyed dwarf in dirty leather armor moves closer to the prisoner. He eyes the manacles with his good eye, and removes a set of tools from his belt. "Might be I can get you out of those...if you tell us what you know about this place.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

"Kobort, watch the corridor," says Turuko, pointing back out to the door. The brutish warrior in banded mail nods, and plods slowly back to the corridor to keep watch.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2011)

"We should be wary of the luck of finding an unattended prisoner in such a hostile place. Perhaps he is a plant for the enemy, a turncoat placed in easy reach for us to stumble upon, only to slit our throats whilst we sleep. Or I suppose he really could be a prisoner. We shall find out I suppose" the robed man states coldly.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

Turuko makes a show of cracking his fingers loudly. "I have been trained to get information...perhaps a few minutes alone with him?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

*Johann Klaus the damned*



Rhun said:


> A scarred, one-eyed dwarf in dirty leather armor moves closer to the prisoner. He eyes the manacles with his good eye, and removes a set of tools from his belt. "Might be I can get you out of those...if you tell us what you know about this place.



"That is not a key. Hmmm. Just maybe .. .. .. ..


Rhun said:


> Turuko makes a show of cracking his fingers loudly. "I have been trained to get information...perhaps a few minutes alone with him?"




"AHA! I knew you were all plants by the temple! You were trying to get me to take you as friends, just to see what I know!"

He clams up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

"Let's just take a step back here. Not to say this man can be trusted, but we should give him a chance to prove himself given the conditions in which we find him."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

He remains docile, especially givin his present state of confinement. "Then lets start with an introduction? Johann Klaus, blade for hire." he looks at the One eyed Dwarf with tthe variable key-tool (Lockpix) expectantly.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

The dwarf nods his head at the man. "Bellus Mughandle. And these are my companions. The arena champion Zirat. The wizards Ciaran and Vaseda. And Turuko and Kobort." The dwarf gestures to each person in turn.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


hrm, what would i need to do to see if i know any of these people? They have been around a bit i am guessing and their names might be knowna bout the land.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC: It would be a knowledge (local) check. But since you are untrained, you wouldn't know anything about them, since it would require a DC higher than 10.*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

ooc how about know of them, just nothing about them. What is that dc? 10?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc how about know of them, just nothing about them. What is that dc? 10?




*OOC: Let me think about this, and I can let you know what you know. It occurs to me that your PC may have heard things during his attempt to infiltrate the Temple.*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


kinda my thinking, just didn't want to metagame


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

As Bellus sets to work on the manacles holding Johann to the wall, Turuko moves over to inspect the fat man. "This one is dead, I'm afraid."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2011)

"Pity that as he was a great conversationalist."

[sblock=rhun] yes, i know. i am making this up as i go.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 30, 2011)

The wizard in leathers, Ciaran, rolls his eyes as he is introduced, but takes it in stride. He turns to the large, gladiatorial man, identified as Zirat. "I'd like your professional opinion on this captive. Is there a threat we should beware?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2011)

Johann Klause looks Zirat straight in the eye-showing no fear, infact no emotiotion at all


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 1, 2011)

*Zirat*

During the time his friends questioned the man for his purpose in the temple's dungeon, Zirat focused his look on the man, trying to figure out if the man was a sinister villain plated by the forces of evil or just an innocent but brave prisoner.
_*Detect Evil*_
If the man radiates no evil, Zirat nods that he can be freed
You might have been heard of me if you are Furyondian. 
Zirat says to the prisoner
I'm Zirat, champion of Kord and master of the arenas of Chendl. Have you seen other prisoners in this place other then the dead man next to you?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> During the time his friends questioned the man for his purpose in the temple's dungeon, Zirat focused his look on the man, trying to figure out if the man was a sinister villain plated by the forces of evil or just an innocent but brave prisoner.
> _*Detect Evil*_




you *do not *detect evil









*OOC:*


for a response on the rest of this post, please see ooc thread. thank yoiu









> If the man radiates no evil, Zirat nods that he can be freed
> You might have been heard of me if you are Furyondian.
> Zirat says to the prisoner
> I'm Zirat, champion of Kord and master of the arenas of Chendl. Have you seen other prisoners in this place other then the dead man next to you?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

Johann moves his gaze from the knuckle popping gorilla inquisitor to the gentlemanly knight of Kord. He stares at the man with a look that is clearly one of contemplation.









*OOC:*


here is an attempt to do a dc 10 knowledge local


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 2, 2011)

*Zirat*

His soul radiates evil thoughts and desires so I say off with his head.
Zirat suggest to his companions
But … this traitor might have some knowledge before we send his spirit back to his ancestors unless he wants to redeem to St. Cuthbert in Hommlet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

"you are no knight of Kord, for I am not of an evil heart." The man says plainly.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Zirat, despite his dry attempt at humor, detects no evil in the prisoner.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> _*Detect Evil*_
> If the man radiates no evil, Zirat nods that he can be freed
> You might have been heard of me if you are Furyondian.
> Zirat says to the prisoner
> I'm Zirat, champion of Kord and master of the arenas of Chendl. Have you seen other prisoners in this place other then the dead man next to you?












*OOC:*


 should i have not responded to this portion of the post? i am confused by that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

[sblock=Info for Johann]1) A band of adventurers or mercenaries has launched several raids against the Temple of Elemental Evil. While the band has been repulsed each time, they have inflicted some casualties upon the Temple forces.

2) The group was led by Zirat, a gladiator from the arenas in Chendl, and Sir Merrick Garland, a knight. Word has reached Johann's ears that Merrick was captured by the forces of the Greater Temple during a battle in Nulb, in which the Waterside Hostel was burned to the ground.

3) Johann has heard that Ciaran, the former apprentice of Lord Burne of Hommlet, is one of the members of this adventuring group.

4) Johann knows nothing of Bellus the dwarf, Vaseda the elf, Turuko the monk or Kobort the warrior. [/sblock]

The scarred man in mantacals looks a bit confused by the word of the knight. didn't you just mention Kord, and now and now the Saint Cuthbert? Which of them do you champion for? Besides as to me redeemining to .. .. .. .. I would not be found acceptable. He hangs his head, but not in exhaustion---




Rhun said:


> The dwarf nods his head at the man. "Bellus Mughandle. And these are my companions. The arena champion Zirat. The wizards Ciaran and Vaseda. And Turuko and Kobort." The dwarf gestures to each person in turn.




He raises his head after a few moments and continues "I am sorry Master lock smith, but your name is not known to me- as well as your '_interrororgator'_, Kobort. Nor have I heard the names of Vaseda or Turuko. I have heard of you Zirat, of Chendl. I Do not know you of you as a Discerner, though such as the Knight Paladins from the church of Cuthbert; and of  Ciaran- apprenticed to the Kindly wizard in Hommet, I believe. i had heard of this group taking forays into the  heart of this evil beat in this temple and slicing mortal wounds in is belly. I figured that it was a good idea to do like wise. 

I am sorry one of your members, Merril I believe, is still missing. I have not found him. Nor have i heard of his disposition to the best f my memory."He looks thoughtful, but there does not seem to be any gile in his words.

"As for me being a traitor, Never. i have been branded as damned for other things, but NOT a traitor." He rubs his wrists after being released and he looks to the dwarf, " could you help me with him," points to the dead man, " He should not be left like that in his death. Give him his dignity at least."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

*OOPS for got one line ! !*

He turns to all and says, "Johann Klause, the uh damned."


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Bellus shrugs, and moves to undo the manacles keeping the dead man chained to the wall. "What about your gear? Do you know where it is? If you're going to help us, you'll have need of a weapon."


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Turuko the monk moves out of the cell, and has a quick, whispered conversation with Kobort. The warrior nods, and regards Johann with a cool stare.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2011)

The wizard casually flips through his Tome, having not the spells to determine truth from falsehoods and lacking the charm of some of his companions.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

"Pssst..." comes Turuko's whispered call for attention. His voice is little more than a whisper, but carries to you from his place in the corridor. "I heard something from behind the door to the west." 

The monk assumes a martial stance, while the lumbering warrior Kobort draws his bastard sword and readies shield.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2011)

Meddyg smiles sardonically as the others are introduced. _Hmmm. First - indeed,_ only _- to speak for the man and promptly forgotten. A good thing I'm not one for grudges, else I might deem that since I'm not present, there's not way I could wield Phaulkon's healing grace._

He takes a deep breath. "And I am Meddyg Dawnus, priest of Phaulkon, and but lately a member of this group. This is my first foray into the Temple."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 sorry mowgli- Rhun did not mention your character and i slipped on that 







Johann offer his hand for a shake. [whisper]" Well met, Meddyg. I am Johann Klaus the damned. Do you have a spare weapon?" [/whisper]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 3, 2011)

Turning to Johann Zirat say with a smile
You passed my test, we'll free you, as we can use another hand in combat against the evil of the temple and surely we can use your knowledge about the resident of the temple.









*OOC:*


Scott – I'm preety sure that you wrote that he is evil in the previous page that is why I crossed lines in my previous post and now Rhun wrote that you are not evil, so I managed to do something with my intentions to execute you 







He turns to Turuko ad nods. He grips his chain tight, ready for anything that might pop into the room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> you *do not *detect evil












*OOC:*


Straad- i am so sorry. I have it fixed now. It must have been too early in the morning or something.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Turning to Johann Zirat say with a smile
> You passed my test, we'll free you, as we can use another hand in combat against the evil of the temple and surely we can use your knowledge about the resident of the temple.
> 
> 
> He turns to Turuko ad nods. He grips his chain tight, ready for anything that might pop into the room.




My weapons are elsewhere, does any one have any thing i can borrow until then? And a shield?"


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2011)

The elven mage chuckles, "That is why I do not rely on the weapons manufactured by man. Sadly, I lack anything that may aid you." he states haughtily.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

Kobort removes a warhammer from its place at his side, and offers it silently to Johann.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

"Thank you , that will do nicely"

He takes the war hammer in both hands and swings it to get the feel and balance of it. "I am ready, lets  go see who is down the hall." His stance and use of the weapons shows he is skilled in its use


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

Bellus lowers the body of the dead man to the ground, and puts away his tools. Seeing that there are now plenty of front-line warriors with the group, he readies his crossbow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Johann steps pver tpe the dead man and whispers,"est in peace, my friend. I shall bring justice to your death by swift vengence."


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

Turo and Kobort move down the hallway, closer to the door from which the sound came. It is obvious the two have spent several years working together, as their movements are in concert with one another.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

*--- map --- *


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 4, 2011)

Ciaran responds to Johann with a dubious "Charmed, I'm sure," as a way of greeting before poking his head out into the hallway.

"Let's try the other door now," indicating the door at the end of the hallway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2011)

The pleasure is all yours, of course"mumbles Johann.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 4, 2011)

*Zirat*

Zirat goes out to stand behind the two men.
ready when you are


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2011)

"hrm, yes,ready as well here too."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2011)

Meddyg stands with the others, holding himself ready to venture forth.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Turuko grasps the door to shove it open, and Kobort readies himself to charge through.


*OOC: I'll get the next post up tonight, I hope. Need to consult my notes.*


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

You burst into a chamber to find yourselves faced with six emaciated corpse-like creatures, which you immediately recognize as ghouls. They hiss and turn to face you, but they are caught off guard by your appearance.


*The PCs have surprise. Please post your surprise round actions.*


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

*--- map ---*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2011)

ooc: ok, I am a bit unsure on suprise rounds. can you take a 5 foot step and attack something? or is the 5 foot step considered a move and only one action is allowed?

my plan is to move to G,89 and attack ghoul 6.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

*OOC: I'm not sure it is explicitly spelled out in the rules, but I've always played that yes you can take a 5' step with your action in a surprise round.*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2011)

whispering words barely audible he takes the weapon handed to him , swings it up  and while moving forward and slightly to the left he strikes at the nearest ghoul

(5 foot move to G,89 and attack number 6)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 9, 2011)

*Zirat*









*OOC:*


Scott - Critical is not affecting the undead.







Zirat is surprised to see the undead in the temple. He thought only humanoids like Orcs and Ogres infest the place.
He moves to the side (to G86) with his back to the wall, he swings hןד big weapon (10' reach.) and strikes the nearest flatfooted ghoul (#1).

*using power attack +2 vs. flatfooted ghould ac:12


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

*OOC: Can someone give Strahd experience for reminding me that you can't crit undead? I would, but I need to share the love a bit more first.

And Strahd, you guys have previously encountered ghouls in the Temple, so it shouldn't be too big of surprise. *


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2011)

[sblock=crit]
sorry, got this game mixed with pathfinder rules. there.[/sblock]

A good hit is made with the borrowed weapon but it does not get to bite very deep in the ghoul.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 10, 2011)

The air crackles around Ciaran as he forms two miniscule balls of lightning and sends them into the ghouls that Zirat and Johann attack.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

*OOC: Just waiting on [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] and [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2011)

As soon as he sees the undead closing in on them, Meddyg grasps the holy symbol lying on his breast and lifts it to the ghouls. "Back to whence you came, in Phaulkon's name!"

[sblock=Actions]OOC: Sorry - been awhile since I used 3.5s Turn Undead rules.

Standard: Turn Undead
Turning Check (1d20+3=7)
Turning Damage (2d6+7=13)

So if I'm reading the rules correctly, he can Turn anything up to 3 HD (Cleric Level -1). Can't remember how many HD Ghouls have, but if it's 3 he turns 4 of them. If they have 2 HD I _think_ he destroys all six.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2011)

Vaseda grabs some pork rinds in his pockets and unleashes a grease-y attack under the feet of the ghouls.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast _Grease_ - E,F, 88,89 - Reflex save is 17

17/17 hp; 16 AC; +2/+3/+6 F/R/W
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Memorized]

0 - Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Wall of Smoke*, Obscuring Mist*
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick

Save DC's*:

0 - 15
1 - 16
2 - 17
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

*Combat, surprise round summary*

Whispering words barely audible he takes the weapon handed to him, swings it up and while moving forward and slightly to the left he strikes at the nearest ghoul. He strikes a glancing blow against the ghoul.

Zirat is surprised to see the undead in the temple. He thought only humanoids like Orcs and Ogres infest the place. He moves to the side with his back to the wall, he swings his big weapon and strikes the nearest flatfooted ghoul.

The air crackles around Ciaran as he forms two miniscule balls of lightning and sends them into the ghouls that Zirat and Johann attack. While the ghoul nearest Zirat appears on the verge of collapse, it is still on its feet.

Turuko moves forward, and slashes at a nearby ghoul with his staff. The blow is off, and misses the enemy by several inches.

The hulking brute Kobort steps further into the chamber, and with a single slash of his blade decapitates one of the ghouls, sending its body crashing to the ground.

As soon as he sees the undead closing in on them, Meddyg grasps the holy symbol lying on his breast and lifts it to the ghouls. "Back to whence you came, in Phaulkon's name!" A nimbus of light surrounds each of the remaining ghouls, causing the creatures to shriek in pain or fear, and a moment later their bodies crumble to dust in the face of Meddyg's power.

Vaseda grabs some pork rinds in his pockets, but seeing the ghouls fall he holds back casting his spell.

Bellus lowers his crossbow.


*Johann:	5' step, warhammer vrs G6 27 (hit), damage 4
Zirat: 5' step, spiked chain vrs G1 12 (hit), damage 9
Ciaran: Magic Missile vrs G1 (4 damage) & G6 (3 damage)
Turuko: 5' step, quarterstaff vrs G2 11 (miss)
Kobort: 5' step, bastard sword vrs G3 21 (hit), damage 15
Meddyg: Turn undead

--- MAP ---*


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

With the ghouls destroyed, you turn your attentions to the chamber. It is dominated by the bas relief of a hideous head on the south wall: a human-like face with squashed, brutal features, with a mushroom shaped skull. Various humanoids, monsters and demons prance and jape in the background. The remains of a sandstone altar lie in fragments before the sculpture. All other furnishings are gone, save for six heaps of old, dirty rags and clothing. A wooden box sits next to the north door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

OOC: by your description the alter is ruined, is that correct?


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> OOC: by your description the alter is ruined, is that correct?




*OOC: Yes.*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

"should they be read their last rites or something?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2011)

Meddyg glances at the newcomer before turning to the remains and reciting a generic - but heartfelt - prayer to Phaulkon for their souls.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

Johann stands in silent reverence while the priest does his rite.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 13, 2011)

Ciaran stands in wonder at Meddyg's holy might. "I haven't seen a display of faith quite like that in a while," he responds, impressed. Carefully looking around, he pulls out a crossbow bolt, planning to use it as a tool to go through the heaps of cloth. 

"Bellus? Your opinion?" the wizard states before beginning to sift.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

Bellus nods at Ciaran. "I'd avoid touching this foulness with a barehand...they look to be nests of some sort. Resting places for these ghouls, perhaps?" The dwarf moves to check the wooden box near the door to the north.


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2011)

Vaseda considers the altar, the bas relief and the background while the others are looking to the corpses. He opens his tome and tries to find a relevant section.

[sblock=ooc]
Rolling a knowledge check to find out who/what the relief is a representation of. Also use 1 of the uses of the Tome of Wordly Knowledge for +5 to the roll. If it's Religion or the Planes the roll is 20, if it's Arcana, 22[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

[sblock=For renau1g/Vaseda]Vaseda believes that the altar/chamber may have once been a chapel dedicated to Zuggtmoy, Demon Queen of Fungi.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

*Johann Klaus the damned*

Johann heads Bellus' advice and uses the warhammer to sift through the 'nests'


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2011)

"Very interesting. This place seems to have once been dedicated to Zuggtmoy, Demon Queen of Fungi..." the wizard says as he finds some notation of her in the Tome.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

What does a fungus have to do with the elememynts?


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2011)

"Hmmmm, you raise an interesting point. Perhaps this place was originally designated to that dark patron, or perhaps even some cabal of dark powers, maybe even the dread Orcus!" the wizard replies


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2011)

Johann makes a sign of warding in the air at the mention of the dread O___s .


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, the foul, reeking ghoul nests hold nothing of value. Bellus grins though, as he finds a cloak of fine make, a cloth sack full of silver coins, and a 6 inch tall statuette of caved ivory. It appears to depict King Belvor of Furyondy.

*Loot Found
- Finely crafted cloak
- 163 sp
- Ivory statuette, worth perhaps 65gp*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 14, 2011)

"I'm just glad there wasn't any more... fungi," Ciaran observes.

"Onward?"


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

Turuko and Kobort nod and smile at each other as they see Bellus pull the loot from the box. "Perhaps we found employment with the right folks after all!" says Turuko.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2011)

[color=000FF70] "Nice weapon this warhammer, but i still [refer my longsword. I hope we find it".[/color]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 14, 2011)

*Zirat*

Zuggtmoy ... sounds like an orcish game of dice.
Zirat remarks
Fungi's destiny is to be chopped, mixed with a stew and be eaten.

The gladiator nods to Turuko and Kobort and points to the west door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2011)

Meddyg completes his simple rite and once more joins the others at the door.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

You assemble at the western door, and after a quick check to ensure you are ready, Kobort pushes through the portal. Beyond is a passage leading north.


- MAP -


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 17, 2011)

Zirat push on with Kobort along the passage.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2011)

The two warriors push on down the corridor, followed by the rest of the party.


*OOC: I'll try to get the next real post up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

*OOC: Sorry for the delays, I've had a couple of busy nights.*


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

You enter a huge hall, over one-hundred feet in length, and thirty feet wide. The litter of tables, trestles, benches, chairs and stools scattered about and heaped in broken piles shows that this must have once been a banquet hall of some sort. Bits of drapes and tapestries still remain hanging on the walls in places, and bones and whole skeletons can be seen on the floor and under heaps of broken furniture. A skirmish in the battle for the Temple must have surely been fought in this place.

*--- MAP ---*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2011)

"Gods preserve us! Watch yourselves in this place . . . we've already seen that the dead walk here, and there are plenty of candidates for unlife in this room."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2011)

Johann hefts his loaned warhammer to be ready. "Sure wish i kenw where my armor was."


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2011)

Vaseda sighs at their newcomers complaints, drawing a small wand in his left hand, carrying the hefty tome in his right. 

"Let's wait a moment before entering" the wizard says. He looks at the most intact skeleton, perhaps even one carrying a weapon and levels the wand at the skeleton. A small green orb is emitted from the end, flying through the air and crashing into it, sizzling and popping as it hits.









*OOC:*


Are the skeletons that are intact showing any signs of violence (ie broken/chipped/cracked bones). acid (1d8=7)








[sblock=ooc]
Use 1 charge of the wand, 49 remaining.

17/17 hp; 16 AC; +2/+3/+6 F/R/W
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Memorized]

0 - Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Wall of Smoke*, Obscuring Mist*
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick

Save DC's*:

0 - 15
1 - 16
2 - 17

49/50 wand charges remaining
2/2 charges remaining of arcanist's gloves
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Johann hefts his loaned warhammer to be ready. "Sure wish i kenw where my armor was."




Turuko looks at Johann. "We shall find your belongings. Be patient. I'm told these dungeons are vast."


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

renau1g said:


> A small green orb is emitted from the end, flying through the air and crashing into it, sizzling and popping as it hits.




The acid from Vaseda's wand destroys the skeleton almost completely.



renau1g said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are the skeletons that are intact showing any signs of violence (ie broken/chipped/cracked bones).




*OOC: Every skeleton shows the signs of being struck death blows; i.e. crushed skulls, splintered ribs, severed femurs. Most of the bones show marks that would indicate htey have been gnawed as well. It is likely these skeletons have laid here for the last ten years, since the forces of good broke the power of the Temple.*


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2011)

"Hmm, I think we're safe to proceed priest." Vaseda states.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

Turuko and Kobort move further into the room. Turuko moves carefully and warily, eyes darting from shadow to shadow. Kobort kicks junk and debris out of the way with his armored boot as he moves, his eyes sweeping the floor for any sign of valuables.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2011)

Johann moves with military efficiency sweeping the ceiling with what ever he can see. It is quite apparent he has training as some sort of professional soldering. He relies on the others' eyes to watch everywhere he is not.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

Bellus brings up the rear, his crossbow held ready.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2011)

Vaseda stays close to Bellus, his own wand held ready.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 21, 2011)

Ciaran follows with the group.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 21, 2011)

A place of mass combat or a storage for dead slaves.
Zirat remarks as he navigates through skeletones to the other side


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2011)

"Something's coming," says Bellus suddenly.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2011)

Only Bellus's warning keeps you from being caught completely off-guard by a swarm of ghouls as they rush into the chamber from two directions. 



*PCs Initiative Roll = 18
Ghoul's Initiative Roll = 21

Ghoul's go first. Will post their actions shortly.


--- MAP ---*


----------



## renau1g (May 21, 2011)

"Hells" Vaseda says under his breath as the enemies bear down on them.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2011)

The ghouls swarm forward, and a reeking stench rolls over you as they do, sickening you. Several of you take wounds as the ghouls bite with foul, jagged teeth, tearing at you flesh. 

Turuko is overcome with sickness, but before he can retch, he is paralyzed by a ghoul's bite. 

Kobort, though, seems unaffected by the stench, and he steps forward and strikes a solid blow against one of the ghouls.

Bellus grits his teeth, drops his crossbow, and draws his morningstar. "Smells like my cooking," he says, and slams his weapon down between the creature's eyes. It stumbles and nearly falls, but manages to retain its footing.

The bite on Johann is an old feeling, one he remembers all too well. "Is that the best you can do?! Your kind tried that one before on me, and it was nothing! HA! !" his voice is verging on the crazy as he takes the damage with a wicked grin. With both hands on the warhammer he swings with reckless abandon!

Without moving, Zirat lowers his chain and takes a flask of Holy water from his belt pouch. He tries to spray the content into a ghoul's face before him.

Ciaran tries to fight off the stench. He does well, but his hawk mewls and hacks. He withdraws with Galliard and casts out a shower of sparks behing the party.

Fighting off his disgust at the stench, Meddyg once more holds his holy symbol high and abjures the restless dead back to their graves. While several of them fall into dust, one merely flees in the face of Meddyg's power, rushing away with all haste.

Caught in Ciaran's spell, three of the four remaning undead are blinded!





*Ghoul Initiative 21
PC Initiative 18

Initiative Count
Ghoul 1: Move to F70, bite vrs Zirat 15 (miss), will save vrs DC16 24 (success)
Ghoul 2: Move to D69, will save vrs DC16 10 (fail, blinded)
Ghoul 3: Move to G70, bite vrs Johann 21 (hit), damage 7, will save vrs DC16 14 (fail, blinded)
Ghoul 4: Move to E70, bite vrs Turuko "20" (threat), confirm crit 08 (fail), damage 3, will save vrs DC16 11 (fail, blinded)
Ghoul 5: Move to C68
Ghoul 6: Move to G74, bite vrs Vaseda 19 (hit), damage 6
Ghoul 7: Move to F75, bite vrs Bellus 06 (miss)
Ghoul 8: Move to E74, bite vrs Meddyg 17 (hit) damage 5
Ghoul 9: Move to G75, bite vrs Bellus 16 (hit), damage 2
Turuko: Fort save 12 (fail), Fort save 08 (fail), fort save 09 (fail)
Kobort: Fort save 16 (success), 5' step to C70, bastard sword vrs G2 26 (hit), damage 10
Bellus: Fort save 16 (success), Fort save 18 (success), fort save 16 (success), morningstar vrs G7 24 (hit), damage 11 
Johann: Fort save 15 (success), fort save 25 (success), fort save 26 (success), warhammer vrs G3 12 (miss)
Zirat: Fort save 20 (success), holy water [RT] vrs G1 13 (hit), damage 3
Ciaran: Fort save 22 (success), fort save for Galliard 7 (fail), 5' step to F72, Sudden Widened Glitterdust, centered on corner of F/G 66/67.
Meddyg: Fort save 16 (success), fort save 8 (fail), turning check 22, turning damage 11
Vaseda: Fort save 21 (success), Fort save 11 (fail), fort save 6 (fail) [PARALYZED]


PC Status
Turuko: -3 [SICKENED (60 rounds), PARALYZED (2 rounds), DISEASED]
Kobort: -0
Bellus: 28/30 
Johann: 29/36
Zirat: 40/40
Meddyg: 26/31 [DISEASED]
Ciaran: 20/20
Vaseda: 11/17 [PARALYZED (3 rounds), DISEASED]

Opponent Status
G2: -10 [Blinded]
G3: [Blinded]
G4: [Blinded]


--- MAP ---*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2011)

Meddyg reels under the attack from the ghoul attacking him . . .

FORT Saves (1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=8)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2011)

The bite on Johann is an old feeling, one he remembers all too well.

 "Is that the best you can do?! Your kind tried that one before on me, and it was nothing! HA! ! "

his voice is verging on the crazy as he takes the damage with a wicked grin. With both hands on the warhammer he swings with reckless abandon!

power attack 4

(I am pretty sure a 12 misses-14 damage is to the floor)


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


fort (1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=11)fort (1d20+2=6) 1 success, 2 failures. Am Vaseda paralyzed?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I need get an AoO due to 10' reach of my spiked chain (I will roll the dice for this ad will wait for your rule. What about my divine health paladin ability to overcome the sickness?







Without moving, Zirat lowers his chain and takes a flask of Holy water from his belt pouch. He tries to spray the content into a ghoul's face before him.








*OOC:*


 3 damage to ghoul 1. 1 damage to ghouls 3 and 4 due to splash


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 23, 2011)

Ciaran tries to fight off the stench. He does well, but his hawk mewls and hacks. He withdraws with Galliard (5' step to F72) and casts out a shower of sparks behing the party (Sudden Widened Glitterdust, centered on corner of F/G 66/67).

[sblock=Prepared Spells]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Jet of Steam, Magic Missile
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Seeking Ray, Scorching Ray
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I need get an AoO due to 10' reach of my spiked chain (I will roll the dice for this ad will wait for your rule. What about my divine health paladin ability to overcome the sickness?




*The ghouls got initiative, which means you don't get an AoO as you are flat-footed. Divine Health works against disease transmitted by the ghouls, but not against the stench.*


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2011)

renau1g said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> fort (1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=11)fort (1d20+2=6) 1 success, 2 failures. Am Vaseda paralyzed?




*Vaseda is paralyzed and diseased, but not sickened! *


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2011)

Unable to move, the wizard still manages to fire off a spell to try and trip up the zombies in front of him, unfortunately Bellus is caught in the effect as the arcanist panics with the sight of his own blood.

[sblock=ooc]
I know not the "optimal" move, but Vaseda's never been in battle before this. Too bad the race lost their immunity to ghoul paralysis 

Cast _Grease_ defensively  concentration vs. DC 16 (1d20+8=28)- F,G 74, 75- Reflex save is 17

11/17 hp; 16 AC; +2/+3/+6 F/R/W
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Memorized]

0 - Acid Splash (3)*, Detect magic (2), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
1st - Grease*(2), Summon Monster I (3)**, Mage Armour*, Wall of Smoke*, Obscuring Mist*
2nd - Summon Monster II**(2), Web*, Glitterdust*(2), Rope Trick

Save DC's*:

0 - 15
1 - 16
2 - 17
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is Meddyg paralyzed, sickened or diseased?


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Meddyg paralyzed, sickened or diseased?




*OOC: No, Meddyg is not paralyzed.

Also, my apologies for not getting an update done. I got online to do it last night, and EN World is down. I'll see if I can get it done tonight or tomorrow night, as I'll be out of town all weekend.*


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

*[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] - I didn't see this before, but how can Vaseda cast a spell if he is paralyzed? I'm kinda confused.*


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> (Sudden Widened Glitterdust, centered on corner of F/G 66/67).




*OOC: [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION]: If you target F/G 66/67, it doesn't catch anything in the 10' radius. If you center E/F 68/29, you'll catch 1, 2, 3 and 4. I just want to confirm?


After I see a confirmation from IVV and an action from [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], I'll finish updating the round.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 26, 2011)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: @InVinoVeritas : If you target F/G 66/67, it doesn't catch anything in the 10' radius. If you center E/F 68/29, you'll catch 1, 2, 3 and 4. I just want to confirm?*
> 
> 
> *After I see a confirmation from IVV and an action from @Mowgli , I'll finish updating the round.*




*OOC: It's Widened, doubling the area of effect. It has a 20' radius.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2011)

Fighting off his disgust at the stench, Meddyg once more holds his holy symbol high and abjures the restless dead back to their graves.

[sblock=Actions]Turning Check (1d20+3=22) (Plenty high enough for these)
Turning Damage (2d6+7=11) (11 HD - That should destroy 5 of 'em)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> *OOC: It's Widened, doubling the area of effect. It has a 20' radius.*




*OOC: Duh! I think I have a problem with my brain being missing.*


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

*Combat, round 2*

Round 1 update in post 1164

The ghouls continue their attack, though with three of them blinded their assault is less than effective. Zirat is bit by one ghoul, and Johann takes a scratch from a claw.

OOC: Need a Fort save for Zirat vrs DC15 (or be paralyzed), and need a fort save for Johann vrs DC12 (or be paralyzed)

Kobort strike the ghoul nearest him mightily, and chops the foul undead's thin body in two!



PCs post actions

*Ghoul Initiative 21
PC Initiative 18

Initiative Count
Ghoul 1: bite vrs Zirat "20", confirm crit 8 (no crit), damage 6, claw 1 vrs Zirat 12 (miss), claw 2 vrs Zirat "1" (miss)
Ghoul 2: bite vrs Kobort 6 (miss), claw 1 vrs Kobort 13 (miss), claw 2 vrs Kobort 12 (miss)
Ghoul 3: bite vrs Johann 14 (hit, miss percent=27, miss), claw vrs Johann 7 (miss), claw vrs Johann 19 (hit, miss percent=71, hit), damage 1
Ghoul 4: bite vrs Zirat 14 (miss), clas vrs Zirat "1" (miss), claw vrs Zirat 10 (miss)
Ghoul 6: flees
Turuko: [PARALYZED]
Kobort: bastard sword vrs G2 "20" (threat), confirm 16 (critical), damage 23
Bellus: 
Johann: 
Zirat: 
Ciaran:  
Meddyg: 
Vaseda: [PARALYZED]


PC Status
Turuko: -3 [SICKENED (59 rounds), PARALYZED (1 round), DISEASED]
Kobort: -0
Bellus: 28/30 
Johann: 29/36
Zirat: 33/40
Meddyg: 26/31 [DISEASED]
Ciaran: 20/20
Vaseda: 11/17 [PARALYZED (2 rounds), DISEASED]

Opponent Status
G2: DEAD [Blinded]
G3: [Blinded]
G4: [Blinded]
G6: [Turned]


--- MAP ---*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2011)

Johann looks at the scratch he was just given and gives a short bark of a laugh!

powerattack 3


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 26, 2011)

*Zirat*

Zirat struggles against the stiffening of his muscles and prevails.
He takes a step to the back. (5ft.) and launch a destructive attack with his chain on one of the blinded ghouls.









*OOC:*


I forgot to add a bonus vs. a blind ghoul, I guess I scored a hit. 
blind: -2 to to AC, lose his dex bonus to AC and half speed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2011)

Meddyg quickly knocks an arrow and lets fly, but his concern for his comrades takes precedence and his shot goes wide.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+5=8)[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 27, 2011)

Ciaran chants, firing a scorching ray of flame at the blinded ghoul on the left (Ghoul 4).


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2011)

Vaseda looks pretty....scared!

[sblock=ooc]
Ah, sorry about that last one Rhun, apparently I am extremely rusty with 3e rules when I totally forget about paralyzed [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC: I'm back from vacation, so I should be able to get the game updated either tonight or tomorrow night, depending on how things go!*


----------

